# "Best of Both Worlds"



## Mr Impala

Well I havent done a build up on a car in a couple years it seems like, and im hoping by starting this topic it will keep me motivated to build it and see the damn thing gets finished all the way to the end. My target date is New Years. I bought this car off a fellow LIL member a few months ago and just started wroking on it 2 weeks ago. In the last 2 weeks it has been CHAOS. I got the frame broken down shortened the rear end powder coated everything got all the aluminum and stainless done ordered interior kit rebuilt motor and trans, bought a bunch of stuff for it (options and other stuff) got it off the frame to the blasters etc etc. Needless to say the amount of progress made in 2 weeks has surprised even myself since i work full time and have been finding time b4 and after work to get shit done. I had a vision of how I wanted this car and hope to see it come out that way. My plans called for a lot of options d's aircraft setup bad ass sound system and a car thats nice and reliable. I wanted this car to look as if it came from the chevy factory lifted. 4 NOS eemcos will pick the car up and 4 adexs made just for this car will lower it back down. Coronna Cream with a fawn dash is what im going with and so far i hae secured PW's PVW's Restored Flasher, Autronic Eye, Pseat, Padded Dash, Vaccum Trunk release, and my good friend says he has nos guards ready for me when i need em. Car is very solid but was missing parts and its been fun tracking em down.


----------



## Mr Impala

bought 6 NOS motors off ebay for 100.00!!!!








yes he does have the missing pieces including the swivel!


----------



## Mr Impala

restored!


----------



## Mr Impala

super solid car!


----------



## Mr Impala

keeping it pretty og but a 350 turbo was a must!


----------



## Mr Impala

note the 2" holes for the fat cylinders. Ill have more pics of the satinless and trim thats been redone tomorrow when its light out.


----------



## Mr Impala

4 of these NOS should look nice,


----------



## 68niou1

good shit homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

not bad for 2 weeks, bellys getting blasted so it can be under coated. and The Chevy Shop is going to paint it


----------



## LARGE

:uh: Quit the crap FAT BOY and get to work!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

will have completed motor pics next week!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD, SHIT WILL GET KNOCKED OUT QUICK


----------



## wired61

cant wait to see the finished product....i know it will be CLLLEAAAANNN!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

i knew i didnt like you for some reason :biggrin: j/k looks real good, we all know itll be tits when finished :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

solid as fuck dude, can't wait.


----------



## God's Son2

that 283 looks really good


----------



## slo

diggin that drivetrain


----------



## vouges17




----------



## Sin Sixty

Very nice... Man, I wish I had the time to do one frame off... every inch of the car exactly how you want it. Don't get any better than than that. biggrin: Keep the post going. Maybe I should have just dropped my 60 off at your house... I'd be driving it by now :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 9 2008, 08:02 AM~11300121
> *Very nice...  Man, I wish I had the time to do one frame off...  every inch of the car exactly how you want it.  Don't get any better than than that. biggrin:  Keep the post going.  Maybe I should have just dropped my 60 off at your house...  I'd be driving it by now  :biggrin:
> *



naw your 60 requires alot more details than mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

very nice start! Can't wait to see this one finished.


----------



## Sin Sixty

Why not paint the bottom if you're taking it to metal?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 9 2008, 08:27 AM~11300205
> *Why not paint the bottom if you're taking it to metal?
> *



original cars had red oxide primer or undercoating. I know the cars not OG but I want to drive it and a real nice thin layer of undercoating that looks nice protects it, its more durable and helps with road noise! 


gotta have these on your car if your in CA :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 8 2008, 11:14 PM~11299078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


motor looks NICEE :biggrin: ill have to keep my eye on this topic! good luck brent


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Nice! Good Luck with the deuce Brent.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:0 :thumbsup: As Big Marc would say "Must Be Nice!" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Aug 9 2008, 01:11 PM~11301426
> *:0  :thumbsup: As Big Marc would say "Must Be Nice!"  :biggrin:
> *


big marc makes more money in a week than i do in a MONTH! that MUST BE NICE!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2008, 04:41 PM~11301541
> *big marc makes more money in a week than i do in a MONTH! that MUST BE NICE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Incidentally Brent, Who is doing your polishing and anodizing? My aluminum brightwork guy just informed me yesterday that he's finally calling it quits after 35 years of being in the biz. I need to find good quality and reputable vendor. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr Impala

bert aka impaladaddy did it for me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2008, 07:50 PM~11302409
> *bert aka impaladaddy did it for me
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Great topic! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

So is "Copper Nine" not in your hands anymore?

Or on the back burner?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 9 2008, 08:01 PM~11303082
> *So is "Copper Nine" not in your hands anymore?
> 
> Or on the back burner?
> *


gone homie


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2008, 04:50 PM~11302409
> *bert aka impaladaddy did it for me
> *


im goin to be sending him some stuff very soon! takes a while to get it all together and find good peices


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 9 2008, 08:14 PM~11303160
> *gone homie
> *


Oh shit....Need to keep up on LIL news more often.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup: Looking real nice brent


----------



## D-Cheeze

damm real nice build .....no fuckin around


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 10 2008, 01:22 PM~11306656
> *damm real nice build .....no fuckin around
> *


x2


----------



## Cruising Ink

nice build up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

this is the shit that takes forever cleaing these bullshit pieces and making them look nice!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

this ones leaving the nest tonight, hate to see it go but its in good hands now :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

gonna be filling this empty spot very soon with another rolling chassis!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2008, 12:05 AM~11299023
> *Well I havent done a build up on a car in a couple years it seems like, and im hoping by starting this topic it will keep me motivated to build it and see the damn thing gets finished all the way to the end. My target date is New Years. I bought this car off a fellow LIL member a few months ago and just started wroking on it 2 weeks ago. In the last 2 weeks it has been CHAOS. I got the frame broken down shortened the rear end powder coated everything got all the aluminum and stainless done ordered interior kit rebuilt motor and trans, bought a bunch of stuff for it (options and other stuff) got it off the frame to the blasters etc etc. Needless to say the amount of progress made in 2 weeks has surprised even myself since i work full time and have been finding time b4 and after work to get shit done. I had a vision of how I wanted this car and hope to see it come out that way. My plans called for a lot of options d's aircraft setup bad ass sound system and a car thats nice and reliable. I wanted this car to look as if it came from the chevy factory lifted. 4 NOS eemcos will pick the car up and 4 adexs made just for this car will lower it back down. Coronna Cream with a fawn dash is what im going with and so far i hae secured PW's PVW's Restored Flasher, Autronic Eye, Pseat, Padded Dash, Vaccum Trunk release, and my good friend says he has nos guards ready for me when i need em. Car is very solid but was missing parts and its been fun tracking em down.
> 
> *


B... stick with your vision man... its a bomb ass idea... shits gonna be TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702

ttt


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 10 2008, 06:29 PM~11308400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this ones leaving the nest tonight, hate to see it go but its in good hands now  :biggrin:
> *


Crazy will we be seeing this one when it is done by the new owner?

Or is it another car that gets sold and is never seen again


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 10 2008, 06:25 PM~11308819
> *Crazy will we be seeing this one when it is done by the new owner?
> 
> Or is it another car that gets sold and is never seen again
> *


probably see it parted out like a garage sale lol


----------



## CADILLACSAM

Lookin real good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

looking good...


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 10 2008, 05:29 PM~11308400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this ones leaving the nest tonight, hate to see it go but its in good hands now  :biggrin:
> *


wass up J get at homie


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 9 2008, 09:43 AM~11300498
> *gotta have these on your car if your in CA  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car is coming out really nice. I've always admired how you knock quality cars out so fast. I think 5 or 6 in the time it's taking me to complete my first one. Did you have the plates restored?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Aug 11 2008, 04:15 PM~11317225
> *Car is coming out really nice. I've always admired how you knock quality cars out so fast. I think 5 or 6 in the time it's taking me to complete my first one. Did you have the plates restored?
> *



bought them already restored from dave the guy up north! NOS 62 sticker too :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 10 2008, 07:29 PM~11308856
> *probably see it parted out like a garage sale lol
> *


What a waste.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 11 2008, 05:37 PM~11317392
> *What a waste.
> *


You think so?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*Nice Build* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

A new day is here!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I have to admit, that 283 is the shit.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Looking good homie


----------



## HustlerSpank

Damn brent


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 11 2008, 06:13 PM~11318232
> *You think so?
> *



CALL MEEEEEEEEE


----------



## HustlerSpank

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HustlerSpank, FiveNine619, Mr Impala

you keeping this one brent?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 11 2008, 09:00 PM~11320163
> *A new day is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that powdercoat or paint? that shit looks good


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 11 2008, 10:23 PM~11321097
> *is that powdercoat or paint? that shit looks good
> *


powder


----------



## deesta

Look'n good :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

beautiful dude!


----------



## XLowLifeX

love the o.g. stock idea man. looks clean and a hell of alot easier to maintain then a ton of chrome. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 12 2008, 04:38 AM~11322449
> *love the o.g. stock idea man. looks clean and a hell of alot easier to maintain then a ton of chrome. :thumbsup:
> *



and its gonna save me about 20,000!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

keep it moving keep it moving!!!


----------



## emhomie626

:0 DAMN IT'S LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## CHE1




----------



## Mr Impala

choppin away


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 12 2008, 04:30 PM~11326557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choppin away
> *



Work'n fast................


----------



## Mr Impala

done for the night 


































extended 3/4 of an inch but still looks factory :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 12 2008, 06:27 PM~11327889
> *done for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extended 3/4 of an inch but still looks factory  :biggrin:
> *


is that a coil??

i figured as fast as you goin it would have the motor in it tonight :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

keep er moving Brent.. good idea on a build up--------


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 12 2008, 07:59 PM~11328681
> *is that a coil??
> 
> i figured as fast as you goin it would have the motor in it tonight :biggrin:
> *



no we just bent it alot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

:thumbsup: 

you're fucking killing me how fast this is going together... post some pics of my 60 for me to see :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 12 2008, 08:49 PM~11329154
> *no we just bent it alot  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

This is the shit


----------



## Mr Impala

gotta have BIG holes for BIG cylinders!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 12 2008, 08:55 PM~11329225
> *gotta have BIG holes for BIG cylinders!!!
> *


only whores have big holes :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

great post keep it going homie...


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 12 2008, 08:54 PM~11329216
> *This is the shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Mr Impala

boring stuff


----------



## Psta

Looking good!!!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 13 2008, 02:33 PM~11335448
> *boring stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why the power steering slave cylnder with the manual steering box?

I must be missing something........

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

talked to the mechanic said theres no difference maybe your talking about a 605 gear box?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 13 2008, 05:32 PM~11336404
> *
> I must be missing something........
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 A fender extension? :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2008, 06:51 PM~11337494
> *A fender extension?  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dammm i member that ...


----------



## JasonJ

CALIFORNIA - MISSISSIPPI CONNECTION BAYBEE! 

















uffin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2008, 08:18 PM~11337719
> *CALIFORNIA - MISSISSIPPI CONNECTION BAYBEE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


Damn Jason. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2008, 07:18 PM~11337719
> *CALIFORNIA - MISSISSIPPI CONNECTION BAYBEE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 13 2008, 08:31 PM~11337854
> *Damn Jason. :biggrin:
> *


You know anyone building a 59 or 60 HT??? :dunno:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2008, 08:35 PM~11337894
> *You know anyone building a 59 or 60 HT???  :dunno:
> *


We all broke *******. :biggrin: The 62 is real nice Brent.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

glad to see it got there ok enjoy it, almost matches your floor!


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2008, 07:18 PM~11337719
> *CALIFORNIA - MISSISSIPPI CONNECTION BAYBEE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *



DAMMMM THATS A FUKN NICE GARAGE...


----------



## Mr Impala

now im not gonna brag but GOD damn AZ and CA cars cannot be fucked with, look at this body!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

motor and trans go in on friday :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OneStopImpalaShop, wantsome


2 61 ragtop owners hanging out with me I feel special


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2008, 06:51 PM~11337494
> *A fender extension?  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

Guilty.........

still amazes me my little 4 left an impression from one little show in norcal, good or bad.........

if it makes all feel better that remember it, it was due to clearance problems, but those rims sold probably 5 years ago and I have had extensions on since. But probably will still bother people my rim choice, 14*8's a medium offset, not deep enough to call reversed, but not shallow enough to call standards. I guess I beat to the tone of a different drum. Wait till you see my other project. You guys will really nit pick that one......


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 13 2008, 05:26 PM~11336815
> *talked to the mechanic said theres no difference maybe your talking about a 605 gear box?
> *


lol, think I am having a senior moment, I am so used to people negating them with a 605 .......


----------



## Sin Sixty

How do you undercoat that? At least leave it primer to go with the OG theme. Amazing how fast this is going together. 








:wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty

Thoes chinas? :nono:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 13 2008, 10:38 PM~11339788
> *How do you undercoat that?  At least leave it primer to go with the OG theme.  Amazing how fast this is going together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


yea oxcide or paint!


----------



## panchopistolas

this one's gonna be the shit brent :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Aug 13 2008, 10:58 PM~11339448-->
> 
> 
> 
> now im not gonna brag but GOD damn AZ and CA cars cannot be fucked with, look at this body!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice! Snice even!!!
> If i had three thumbs i would give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 13 2008, 11:14 PM~11339568
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Guilty.........
> 
> still amazes me my little 4 left an impression from one little show in norcal, good or bad.........
> 
> if it makes all feel better that remember it, it was due to clearance problems, but those rims sold probably 5 years ago and I have had extensions on since.  But probably will still bother people my rim choice, 14*8's a medium offset, not deep enough to call reversed, but not shallow enough to call standards.  I guess I beat to the tone of a different drum.  Wait till you see my other project.   You guys will really nit pick that one......
> 
> 
> *


Ill admit, its been a long time, but seems like i remember you were on here making little comments and checkin people on their cars talking about how you were the king of accessories and someone posted the pic of your 64 at a show on 20's with a missing front fender extension and a trunk full of furby's or something talking about how rare those "accessories" were??? I guess its just been a long running joke... i dunno, dont take it personal, 'cause i dont even know you, but you will probably never hear the end of that, its just too funny. So you will probably get picked on quite a while for that shit. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop+Aug 13 2008, 11:21 PM~11339629-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol, think I am having a senior moment, I am so used to people negating them with a  605 .......
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm... nah, nevermind. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Impalacracker_@Aug 13 2008, 11:38 PM~11339788
> *How do you undercoat that?  At least leave it primer to go with the OG theme.
> *


Man, for real!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 14 2008, 12:58 AM~11339448
> *now im not gonna brag but GOD damn AZ and CA cars cannot be fucked with, look at this body!!!
> *












Did you change your name to Bret? :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

my name gets hammered ALL the time brendon, bret, brad, brant, fred, bert, ive heard it all.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2008, 10:18 PM~11337719
> *CALIFORNIA - MISSISSIPPI CONNECTION BAYBEE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


 :cheesy: Nice acquistion there Jason. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 14 2008, 10:04 AM~11341172
> *my name gets hammered ALL the time brendon, bret, brad, brant, fred, bert, ive heard it all.
> *


I hear that, Zeff, Seff, Zeth.... lol.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 13 2008, 10:40 PM~11339813
> *Thoes chinas?  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



chinas? wtf? them r 72's big homie OG daytons


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 13 2008, 10:38 PM~11339788
> *How do you undercoat that?  At least leave it primer to go with the OG theme.  Amazing how fast this is going together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *



cars came with undercoating most of the time


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 13 2008, 10:21 PM~11339629
> *lol, think I am having a senior moment, I am so used to people negating them with a  605 .......
> 
> *



good to admit when you make mistakes


----------



## Austin Ace

Mannnn, Doin it!


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Aug 13 2008, 11:58 PM~11339448-->
> 
> 
> 
> now im not gonna brag but GOD damn AZ and CA cars cannot be fucked with, look at this body!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys got it good. :tears:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Aug 14 2008, 09:09 AM~11341195
> *chinas? wtf? them r 72's big homie OG daytons
> *


:biggrin: And looks like FR380s too.

VERY, VERY nice build, Brent. I'm going to be checking back. This is going to be yet another real clean Impala.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Very nice........


----------



## graham

ttt for updates


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by graham_@Aug 14 2008, 07:54 AM~11341474
> *ttt for updates
> *


damn updates lol? i can only do so much!


----------



## JasonJ

"This post has been edited by Mr Impala: Today, 08:03 AM "

BOOOOOOO! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 14 2008, 10:10 AM~11342417
> *"This post has been edited by Mr Impala: Today, 08:03 AM "
> 
> BOOOOOOO!  :roflmao:
> *



no need to get into a pissing match


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 14 2008, 11:14 AM~11342459
> *no need to get into a pissing match
> *


Go work on your car.... i expect to see it on the road by tomorrow!





... with a power steering gear box!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 14 2008, 10:14 AM~11342459
> *no need to get into a pissing match
> *


BBBBoooooo Chiquilla..


----------



## HustlerSpank

You stold the show J.








uffin:
[/quote]


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 14 2008, 11:36 AM~11343149
> *BBBBoooooo  Chiquilla..
> *



dude was wrong he admitted it why keep clowning him we all make mistakes, does kinda suck when u put it out there trying to act like u know it all and then have to back peddle, but he has helped me many times when i didnt know stuff about NOS stuff.


----------



## Mr Impala

> You stold the show J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:


[/quote]

no he didnt he FUNDED the show on my end LOL :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

uuuhhh low blow




7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HustlerSpank, Ancheta_Workshop, ceebo, CadillacRoyalty, C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s, topless_66


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 14 2008, 11:43 AM~11343209
> *uuuhhh low blow
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: HustlerSpank, Ancheta_Workshop, ceebo, CadillacRoyalty, C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s, topless_66
> *



how is that a low blow? Your stupid get my tank done your lagging!


----------



## HustlerSpank

LOL............. :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 14 2008, 11:53 AM~11343324
> *how is that a low blow? Your stupid get my tank down your lagging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY Don't Call Me Stupid Im SENSITIVE...


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Models IV Life

HEY MR. HOW MANY IMPALAS HAVE YOU BUILT AND SOLD????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 14 2008, 01:47 PM~11344396
> *HEY MR. HOW MANY IMPALAS HAVE YOU BUILT AND SOLD????
> *



not enough cuz im still poor. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 14 2008, 05:27 AM~11340880
> *Ill admit, its been a long time, but seems like i remember you were on here making little comments and checkin people on their cars talking about how you were the king of accessories and someone posted the pic of your 64 at a show on 20's with a missing front fender extension and a trunk full of furby's or something talking about how rare those "accessories" were??? I guess its just been a long running joke... i dunno, dont take it personal, 'cause i dont even know you, but you will probably never hear the end of that, its just too funny. So you will probably get picked on quite a while for that shit. :biggrin:
> *


That aint me, I dont comment nothing but positvie stuff........every once in awhile I will poke fun at the homies, but you got me mixxed up with someone else. If I have made little comments about peoples cars that are not homies of mine I would love to be reminded of them, cause seriously I do not think I ever have.

Never claimed to be king of anything, although when I first joined this site many moons ago, I did offer a percentage discount off any LIL members that purchased something within 30 days or something. I do believe I took heavy fire because of that thread about how overpriced my items were etc etc and that I am a jerk for buying up all the NOS and then selling it for more etc etc. But I kept it positive. One of the biggest bashers was the maker of this thread. If I remember clearly some of his pix at the BTC on their website, had several shipments I had sent down there and he actually took the pix. I dont think everyone eased up on it either, untill Johns Exports came on and said I was good peeps. 

But needless to say after being on this site for many years and having many LIL members as my customers, I have yet to have an upset customer and most customers are repeat customers and I dont think anyone who has done business with me or knows me, will say I put down the next man or his belongings, nor do I think I am king of anything.

I am fine with that being the running joke with me, no fender extensions, and aint taking nothing personal, I am genuinely flattered that two people I have never met remember my car. My car does not catch alot of peoples attention. It was actually me who posted the pix of my car. Frisco LRM show dont even know how many years ago, I posted about 200 pix of all impalas, and about 5 of mine. The funniest thing about that show, I was parked right next to a 64 hardtop that was chopped, maybe 4 inches off the top, all tinted windows and all black primer. Now to me I thought that poor impala, but more people stopped and checked out his car then mine, so I guess everyone else was thinking that about my car and liked his..........

Not upset now or with prior post as stated, genuinely I am flattered. You ask 500 people on this site, and I am willing to bet most never heard of me nor have ever seen any of my cars, let alone know me, but the ones that do, I hope would say I was nothing like the impression you have me.

Noah aka fender extensionless w/ furbies riding shotgun


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 14 2008, 11:40 AM~11343180
> *dude was wrong he admitted it why keep clowning him we all make mistakes, does kinda suck when u put it out there trying to act like u know it all and then have to back peddle, but he has helped me many times when i didnt know stuff about NOS stuff.
> *



Brent,

If people are clowning cause of my power steering comment, go ahead and let them. No worries..........

I made a mistake, so I should be checked on it............

And furbies and fender extensions dont bother me, if they only knew all the flaws they are overlooking on my car, lol........those bother me WAY more then those comments. Hell you saw some of the obvious ones, lol.

Sorry for hijacking your thread...but has to reply if someone asks me a question.

Now back to the 62............


----------



## Sixty34me

nice Impala Brent. I truely love the theme you have for this one.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 14 2008, 04:32 PM~11345329
> *nice Impala Brent. I truely love the theme you have for this one.
> *


Its gonna be the little things that make this car memorable... just watch.


----------



## Mr Impala

nothing special but i cleaned up and detailed my vent motors. I have to go get new gears for them but at least now they are presentable!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 14 2008, 04:17 PM~11345693
> *Its gonna be the little things that make this car memorable... just watch.
> *


like I said beofre I love how it's turning out! The car seemed like a great builder, and just perfect for what he wants to do. Like I love the factory looking extended arms, with the coil on the bar, to make it look like it came that way to clear the cylinders.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 14 2008, 02:21 PM~11343619
> *HEY Don't Call Me Stupid Im  SENSITIVE...
> *


CLASSIC........


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 14 2008, 07:09 AM~11341195
> *chinas? wtf? them r 72's big homie OG daytons
> *



whew


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 14 2008, 07:10 AM~11341200
> *cars came with undercoating most of the time
> *



maybe it is just me, but seems kinda like putting clothes on a stripper... makes no sense :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 14 2008, 08:45 PM~11348133
> *maybe it is just me, but seems kinda like putting clothes on a stripper...  makes no sense  :biggrin:
> *



lol yeah but it will be very thin and look really nice. i think it looks better than the red oxide we did a 57 rag with a nice coat of satin black and it looked alot better than red oxide IMO


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 14 2008, 08:45 PM~11348133
> *maybe it is just me, but seems kinda like putting clothes on a stripper...  makes no sense  :biggrin:
> *


heres a 63 rag in another topic UC looks tight if done right!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 13 2008, 11:00 PM~11339461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motor and trans go in on friday  :biggrin:
> *


that larges car back there?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 15 2008, 06:33 AM~11350284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Fool shouldnt you be working?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2008, 04:18 AM~11349994
> *that larges car back there?
> *



yeah we took it to a hopping contest the other day het hti 32" with his double pump pescos :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 15 2008, 08:38 AM~11350305
> *yeah we took it to a hopping contest the other day het hti 32" with his double pump pescos  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 15 2008, 06:38 AM~11350305
> *yeah we took it to a hopping contest the other day het hti 32" with his double pump pescos  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA

LOOKS SICK MAN.


TTT FOR A 2 WEEK BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

Dang, no updates today... i guess ill post an update... 










HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHHAAA! Sorry.


----------



## Sin Sixty

more pics...


----------



## Mr Impala

might be yours but my boy shit on it before it left :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

nothing big detailed the inserts for the redone hood bar most people just put them in all nasty and shit!


----------



## Mr Impala

trying to do stuff every day but might be slowing up soon til i get the body back!


----------



## Texas Massacre

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

do you powder coat the intake so the paint doesn't burn and flake off? I've done a couple and the paint burns if you drive it a lot.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 15 2008, 10:26 PM~11356795
> *do you powder coat the intake so the paint doesn't burn and flake off?  I've done a couple and the paint burns if you drive it a lot.
> *



sand blasted, then high temp primer, then high temp paint. hopeyfullly its ok, alot of tims people dont clean em good enough and get all the shit off of em


----------



## Sin Sixty

I had mine boiled at the machine shop and tried the high heat paint and it still burnt... :uh: I didn't do the primer thing though


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2008, 07:18 PM~11337719
> *CALIFORNIA - MISSISSIPPI CONNECTION BAYBEE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


did you trade your 64 for that frame


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 15 2008, 10:35 PM~11356868
> *did you trade your 64 for that frame
> *



no he still has both his 64's and his 61


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 15 2008, 10:37 PM~11356881
> *no he still has both his 64's and his 61
> *


dam the frame looks good


----------



## Sin Sixty

like this :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 16 2008, 01:49 AM~11356951
> *like this  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wouldn't be as worried about the discoloration of that intake paint next to that ghetto ass insulation that is on the temp wire. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 15 2008, 08:03 PM~11355732
> *Dang, no updates today... i guess ill post an update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHHAAA! Sorry.
> *


soooo why you have that jason?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 16 2008, 08:32 AM~11358150
> *soooo why you have that jason?
> *


Dunno really? lol I originally just wanted the engine and trans..... but you know how things can spiral out of control, the next thing i know i just got the whole thing. :happysad:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 16 2008, 07:54 AM~11358203
> *Dunno really? lol I originally just wanted the engine and trans..... but you know how things can spiral out of control, the next thing i know i just got the whole thing.  :happysad:
> *


nope i'm not fully in the circle of the know


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 16 2008, 10:54 AM~11358203
> *Dunno really? lol I originally just wanted the engine and trans..... but you know how things can spiral out of control, the next thing i know i just got the whole thing.  :happysad:
> *


Part it out just like you did on "Straight Talk". :cheesy:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 16 2008, 06:46 AM~11358009
> *I wouldn't be as worried about the discoloration of that intake paint next to that ghetto ass insulation that is on the temp wire.  :biggrin:
> *


you got a good point :0


----------



## Mr Impala

just spent the last couple hours taking steering apart and detailing the steering rods idler arm drums etc. I didnt want them rusting so had to do it. Plus I had to change a few nuts cuz they were the chep china ones that come with the tierods so i put the OG ones that I had cad plated on it


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 16 2008, 12:39 PM~11359392
> *just spent the last couple hours taking steering apart and detailing the steering rods idler arm drums etc. I didnt want them rusting so had to do it. Plus I had to change a few nuts cuz they were the chep china ones that come with the tierods so i put the OG ones that I had cad plated on it
> *


WHERE'S THE PICS FOOO


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Damn, that rolling chassis looks good.  T T T


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

what color/type of paint did u use on the trans?


----------



## JasonJ

Where are todays update pics??? I know you were out in the garage!!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 15 2008, 09:46 PM~11356525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to do stuff every day but might be slowing up soon til i get the body back!
> *



Brent that's looking good!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 11 2008, 07:13 PM~11318232
> *You think so?
> *


So much nice work done to be taking apart and used as the county whore for its parts.

So what do you plan on doing with it?


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

i love the way the wheels sit :biggrin: 


















































like i said yesterday i took off all the steering shit and brake drums and detailed them i didnt want them to rust up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

as you can see the gears on my vent motors have seen better days, i will be putting new gears in this week and lubing them to make sure they work good!


----------



## Dino

:0 :0 :0 :0 









as you can see the gears on my vent motors have seen better days, i will be putting new gears in this week and lubing them to make sure they work good!
[/quote]


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 17 2008, 07:35 PM~11368127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love  the way the wheels sit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said yesterday i took off all the steering shit and brake drums and detailed them i didnt want them to rust up  :biggrin:
> *


YOU'RE SICK IN THE HEAD BRENT!!! AWESOME DETAIL BRO.


----------



## HustlerSpank

x2


----------



## Loco 61

I Cant Wait To Work On My Rag... Its Going To Be All OG w/ All Chrome Ds

Nice Work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

*ITS LOOKING REAL NICE ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

anyone got one of these? i also need one for an autronic eye!


----------



## ice64berg

dont that piece on the idler arm go out side the frame instead of between it and the frame?


----------



## JasonJ

Ole plain ass 62...... like some vanilla ice cream, no chocolate swirl, no sprinkles, just plain ole vanilla.... hmmm, and youre painting it Corona cream? Fuck it, the name of this car is "Vanilla Six Duece".


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2008, 01:09 AM~11369058
> *anyone got one of these? i also need one for an autronic eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fax you tomorrow Bro.


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 18 2008, 04:40 AM~11370166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont that piece on the idler arm go out side the frame instead of between it and the frame?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 18 2008, 06:31 AM~11370577
> *Ole plain ass 62...... like some vanilla ice cream, no chocolate swirl, no sprinkles, just plain ole vanilla.... hmmm, and youre painting it Corona cream? Fuck it, the name of this car is "Vanilla Ice Six Duece".
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2008, 10:36 AM~11370613
> *Fax you tomorrow Bro.
> *


Brent, I just stopped home for lunch. I have the Spotlight template and fortunately, I still have the Autronic Eye template. I will fax them over within the next hour.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2008, 09:55 AM~11371538
> *Brent, I just stopped home for lunch.  I have the Spotlight template and fortunately, I still have the Autronic Eye template.  I will fax them over within the next hour.
> *


thanks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2008, 01:29 PM~11371837
> *thanks
> *


Sent.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 17 2008, 08:37 PM~11368144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see the gears on my vent motors have seen better days, i will be putting new gears in this week and lubing them to make sure they work good!
> *


Where can i get some of those gears at i think the ones in my 63 lac are stripped out?


----------



## Mr Impala

on ebay. they r like 140 for the pair 
not much of an update but these came in today!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ahh yeah. love the detail in it so far! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 17 2008, 01:30 AM~11363220
> *So much nice work done to be taking apart and used as the county whore for its parts.
> 
> So what do you plan on doing with it?
> *


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

I like the direction you are going with this Brent,I have the same idea in my head but with a triple black 56 ht,factory looking lowrider.The only thing I would change(if it was my car) would be the wheels,I would run 409 wheels with 560 Premium Sportways and stock caps.

That frame looks bad ass...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 18 2008, 04:50 PM~11375337
> *I like the direction you are going with this Brent,I have the same idea in my head but with a triple black 56 ht,factory looking lowrider.The only thing I would change(if it was my car) would be the wheels,I would run 409 wheels with 560 Premium Sportways and stock caps.
> 
> That frame looks bad ass...
> *



yeah 72's are about the only thing i would run on here i have 88's also but the 72's with the smooth KO is what i first had when i started lowriding in 95. Im not into hubcaps on lifted cars (maybe a bomb) I think the 72's compliment the theme of the car pretty well! Maybe tonight ill line up my 4 eemcos and take pics :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2008, 05:53 PM~11375857
> *yeah 72's are about the only thing i would run on here i have 88's also but the 72's with the smooth KO is what i first had when i started lowriding in 95. Im not into hubcaps on lifted cars (maybe a bomb) I think the 72's compliment the theme of the car pretty well! Maybe tonight ill line up my 4 eemcos and take pics  :biggrin:
> *


I know what you are saying,in the late 70's my Tios were rolling 64's with 520s/560s and SS hubcaps and they looked hard.The only thing I did not like is they were kind of far in,thats why I say run 409 wheels,they are wider and give a reversed wheel effect.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 18 2008, 07:08 PM~11374944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 
looks like he is getting ready to ship off some goodies.. got the boxes and styrofoams


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

cleanedone up a little

got my air cleaner back


----------



## Sin Sixty

:0


----------



## 209Goodfella

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2008, 01:02 PM~11373143
> *on ebay. they r like 140 for the pair
> not much of an update but these came in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: 
Mr. Impala, where did you get this interior kit from? Cars Inc? I'm lookin to get that same kit for my Deuce.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 209Goodfella_@Aug 19 2008, 08:02 AM~11380664
> *:wave:
> Mr. Impala, where did you get this interior kit from? Cars Inc? I'm lookin to get that same kit for my Deuce.
> *



Got it from Bowtie Connection :biggrin:


----------



## 209Goodfella

Thanks bro. good luck on your deuce, i will be staying tuned. :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider

brent pretty dam close to eachother :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt

that deuce is clean


----------



## JasonJ

TTT for coast to coast template faxage.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 19 2008, 03:48 PM~11384945
> *TTT for coast to coast template faxage.
> *


an south to north!


----------



## Mr Impala

body work getting done at the chevy shop in el monte


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE BRENT :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

:wave: :wave: 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr Impala, HustlerSpank


----------



## HustlerSpank

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HustlerSpank, Mr Impala
wass up fool


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 19 2008, 07:58 PM~11387676
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr Impala, HustlerSpank
> *



whats up J


----------



## west coast ridaz

do u always use the same body shop


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 19 2008, 08:15 PM~11387928
> *do u always use the same body shop
> *



nope i kind of see what i want to do with a car b4 i take it somewhere this one i want to keep show drive etc so i spent alot of money to paint it, if im just donna drive a car for aminute and want to make some money on it i will take it to a lower end body shop. I cant spend 10k on a paint job and try and sell the car and make money no one really appreciates a 10k paint job!! I am spending 10k to paint my 62 so I expect it to be bad ass and the chevy shop usually turns out nice paint  You get what you pay for


----------



## LARGE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 12:11 AM~11388861
> *nope i kind of see what i want to do with a car b4 i take it somewhere this one i want to keep show drive etc so i spent alot of money to paint it, if im just donna drive a car for aminute and want to make some money on it i will take it to a lower end body shop. I cant spend 10k on a paint job and try and sell the car and make money no one really appreciates a 10k paint job!! I am spending 10k to paint my 62 so I expect it to be bad ass and the chevy shop usually turns out nice paint   You get what you pay for
> *



TRANSLATION = There's no BONDO on this one! :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Aug 19 2008, 11:33 AM~11382403
> *brent pretty dam close to eachother :0
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

this is why i dont make build up topics... what you do in two weeks would take me at least six months :happysad: 

nice build, cant wait to see it done.


----------



## Stickz

Looking great Brent!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 20 2008, 12:26 AM~11390063
> *Looking great Brent!
> *


X2........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2008, 10:11 PM~11388861
> *nope i kind of see what i want to do with a car b4 i take it somewhere this one i want to keep show drive etc so i spent alot of money to paint it, if im just donna drive a car for aminute and want to make some money on it i will take it to a lower end body shop. I cant spend 10k on a paint job and try and sell the car and make money no one really appreciates a 10k paint job!! I am spending 10k to paint my 62 so I expect it to be bad ass and the chevy shop usually turns out nice paint   You get what you pay for
> *


No hatin just intrigued, why is he in a tent? That kinda $$$ for paint I would think they would have a nice shop?


----------



## Mr Impala

lol funny you say that they are pouring concrete right now at his shop they got all the cars packed into one side then once they put that slab they gotta move alllllllll the cars back to that side! Besides i could care less if they do it outside inside or on the roof as long as at comes out right, he has a nice booth too


----------



## Mr Impala

you can see in the pics the asphalt has seen better days!


----------



## Frosty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 07:31 AM~11391626
> *you can see in the pics the asphalt has seen better days!
> *


LOL!


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 08:30 AM~11391622
> *lol funny you say that they are pouring concrete right now at his shop they got all the cars packed into one side then once they put that slab they gotta move alllllllll the cars back to that side! Besides i could care less if they do it outside inside or on the roof as long as at comes out right, he has a nice booth too
> *


 :thumbsup: Temp set up I can dig it.  Whatever it takes to get the jobs done! The ride coming along nice.


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 10:31 AM~11391626
> *you can see in the pics the asphalt has seen better days!
> *


Looks similar to the Pomona Swap Meet.


----------



## Frosty

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2008, 09:54 AM~11392562
> *Looks similar to the Pomona Swap Meet.
> *


Like a Florida Aligator!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Impala Daddy

what, dont like my tents,at least we get cars done. no paint prison here.Brent what was it like 1 week to get all your molding done?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Aug 20 2008, 01:53 PM~11393072
> *Like a Florida Aligator!!! :biggrin:
> *


Shit... My driveway is fucked. I just got my quote to resurface for $2k today. :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Aug 20 2008, 01:59 PM~11394826
> *what, dont like my tents,at least we get cars done. no paint prison here.Brent what was it like 1 week to get all your molding done?
> *


yeah it came out nice no complaints here. Hope to see some color on the 62 by the end of next week :biggrin: got some parts to take you tomorrow that need paint (skirts steering wheel autronic eye etc)


----------



## CHE1

Nice an clean...what else can you ask for?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 18 2008, 05:08 PM~11374944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit :0


----------



## Mr Impala

some new stuff today! skirts steering wheel lower window frames license plate panels tailight set vent gears complete dash trim set with the emblem ash tray fron and rears antennas roof rail rubber trunk rubber door rubber window seals and boy does it add up fast! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 08:51 PM~11396659
> *some new stuff today! skirts steering wheel lower window frames license plate panels tailight set vent gears complete dash trim set with the emblem ash tray fron and rears antennas roof rail rubber trunk rubber door rubber window seals and boy does it add up fast!  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Aug 20 2008, 01:59 PM~11394826
> *what, dont like my tents,at least we get cars done. no paint prison here.Brent what was it like 1 week to get all your molding done?
> *


Shit im diggin the tent id kill to have that about now,i started to buy one are they any good?


----------



## panchopistolas

this is gonna be sweet! chevy shop does fine work


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 06:51 PM~11396659
> * boy does it add up fast!
> *


WORD.
:banghead:


----------



## Frosty

Brent- Did you do any frame reinforcement and how much did you shorten the rear end?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Aug 20 2008, 09:24 PM~11398627
> *Brent-  Did you do any frame reinforcement and how much did you shorten the rear end?
> *



nope not 1 its not gonna do anything but barely get up lol. I wanted it to look factory and i didnt think wrapping it would look good. I shortened it 2.5 inches


----------



## Sin Sixty

you'll hop it...


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by ice64berg+Aug 18 2008, 10:40 AM~11370166-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont that piece on the idler arm go out side the frame instead of between it and the frame?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bowtieconnection_@Aug 18 2008, 01:38 PM~11370619
> *:nono:
> *


damn it man .. i replaced mine some years ago the old one was wore out .. no bar there or other side .. i figured it made more sense to sandwich that frame rail ..


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 20 2008, 09:49 PM~11398901
> *you'll hop it...
> *



lol not with 1500 PSI pumps i wont! Saw your frame today its looking smooth!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 11:15 PM~11399761
> *lol not with 1500 PSI pumps i wont! Saw your frame today its looking smooth!!!
> *


----------



## Impala Daddy

six one 2000.to re surface sounds like a deal 32k for a slab we poured today...made me sick..were restoring the chevy shop..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Aug 21 2008, 03:46 PM~11403493
> *six one 2000.to re surface sounds like a deal 32k for a slab we poured today...made me sick..were restoring the chevy shop..
> *


Concrete aint no joke! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 05:51 PM~11396659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some new stuff today! skirts steering wheel lower window frames license plate panels tailight set vent gears complete dash trim set with the emblem ash tray fron and rears antennas roof rail rubber trunk rubber door rubber window seals and boy does it add up fast!  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S NOTHING TO A BALLER LIKE YOURSELF :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

gonna see if i can salvage this poor pitted side by side


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 21 2008, 03:04 PM~11404658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna see if i can salvage this poor pitted side by side
> *



ooooohhh


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 20 2008, 11:15 PM~11399761
> *lol not with 1500 PSI pumps i wont! Saw your frame today its looking smooth!!!
> *


  nice... any pics?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 21 2008, 06:04 PM~11404658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna see if i can salvage this poor pitted side by side
> *


The same guy who is hooking up the body work will take care of that piece. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 21 2008, 08:40 PM~11407607
> *The same guy who is hooking up the body work will take care of that piece.  :biggrin:
> *



naw i got a BAD ass chromer that i use, he does all of our pitted up trailmasters and makes em look like new! 

















friend of mine sent me this today thought it was cool 
got this NOS polishing cloth on ebay for 5.00 thought it was cool 








the hood was so nice i almost couldnt believe it was 46 year old american steel!


----------



## 310~SFCC

DON'T WANT TO SOUND LIKE A KISS ASS....BUT HONESTLY THE DETAIL YOU PUT INTO YOUR CARS IS AWSOME BRO


I TRY TO DO THE SAME WITH MINE HOPEFULLY MY BUICK WILL BE AS DETAILED


----------



## Texas Massacre

Do you think this car will be ready for Vegas? I hope so because I would love to see it in person.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 22 2008, 06:11 AM~11409961
> *Do you think this car will be ready for Vegas? I hope so because I would love to see it in person.
> *


naw it will take longer than that even if it was done i wouldnt take it out there i want to take it out for new years :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

TTT

post some of the goodies...........


----------



## JasonJ

I dont think that NOS polishing cloth is gonna help that switch homie.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 22 2008, 05:17 PM~11413283
> *I dont think that NOS polishing cloth is gonna help that switch homie.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 22 2008, 02:17 PM~11413283
> *I dont think that NOS polishing cloth is gonna help that switch homie.
> *



I was gonna send it to you I think you need it more than me!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

It's too bad they dont repop those switches.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 07:01 PM~11414099
> *It's too bad they dont repop those switches.
> *


 :uh: your kidding right?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 22 2008, 03:04 PM~11414119
> *:uh:  your kidding right?
> *


NO HE'S NOT!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I thought they didnt repro that paticular side2side switch?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 22 2008, 04:09 PM~11414151
> *NO HE'S NOT!!!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 05:11 PM~11414165
> *I thought they didnt repro that paticular side2side switch?
> *


ur 2yrs late bert from chevy shop does. but og over repop anyday


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

cool.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2008, 03:12 PM~11414172
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: YOU'RE THE ONE MAKING DUMB COMMENTS!!! :uh:  


TTT FOR BRENTS DETAILED DEUCE


----------



## JasonJ

Can we have a moment of silence for "Copper Nine". 

Copper Nine’s death was sudden. I remember when I heard the news I simply could not believe it. He was too young, but as it slowly occurred to me, I have realized that Copper Nine indeed lived his life wonderfully. Copper Nine was well-loved and he had done so many things on earth and I’m sure he’ll do much more in heaven. I will forever be grateful to have known Copper Nine. I will forever be grateful for a friend like him. All the memories I have shared with him will forever be cherished and remembered. Copper Nine will forever live in our hearts.

Copper Nine is in heaven now. This is not the time for us to grieve his death but it’s our time to celebrate his life. Don’t ever forget Copper Nine. He never wanted to see people cry. He wanted to make everyone happy. So at this moment when we are about to lay this frame to rest, let’s all think back and remember how he touched our lives. How he made us laugh and how badass of an Impala he was. This is not the moment for us to shed our tears but we should all be thankful that we were given the chance to have known the Impala named simply... Copper Nine. He will forever be missed... but I know in the right time, we will meet again. We will all meet him again and he’ll make us laugh again.

:nosad: 










:tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Aug 22 2008, 09:02 AM~11410210-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw it will take longer than that even if it was done i wouldnt take it out there i want to take it out for new years  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wil be sold before then..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Aug 22 2008, 05:46 PM~11413994
> *I was gonna send it to you I think you need it more than me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn look at that trunk! :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:22 PM~11415527
> *Can we have a moment of silence for "Copper Nine".
> :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well atleast it will all get put to good use.

:tears:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 22 2008, 07:22 PM~11415527
> *Can we have a moment of silence for "Copper Nine".
> 
> Copper Nine’s death was sudden. I remember when I heard the news I simply could not believe it. He was too young, but as it slowly occurred to me, I have realized that Copper Nine indeed lived his life wonderfully. Copper Nine was well-loved and he had done so many things on earth and I’m sure he’ll do much more in heaven. I will forever be grateful to have known Copper Nine. I will forever be grateful for a friend like him. All the memories I have shared with him will forever be cherished and remembered. Copper Nine will forever live in our hearts.
> 
> Copper Nine is in heaven now. This is not the time for us to grieve his death but it’s our time to celebrate his life. Don’t ever forget Copper Nine. He never wanted to see people cry. He wanted to make everyone happy. So at this moment when we are about to lay this frame to rest, let’s all think back and remember how he touched our lives. How he made us laugh and how badass of an Impala he was. This is not the moment for us to shed our tears but we should all be thankful that we were given the chance to have known the Impala named simply... Copper Nine. He will forever be missed... but I know in the right time, we will meet again. We will all meet him again and he’ll make us laugh again.
> 
> :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lmao that was Good


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 22 2008, 06:25 PM~11415072
> *:uh: YOU'RE THE ONE MAKING DUMB COMMENTS!!! :uh:
> TTT FOR BRENTS DETAILED DEUCE
> *


YOUR THE ONE COSIGNIN' HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 22 2008, 08:56 PM~11415825
> *Lmao  that was Good
> *


Ahhhhhh, WHAT UP SPANK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 22 2008, 07:48 PM~11415749
> *it wil be sold before then..
> *



naw i am gonna finish this one! It will be done for new years!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 22 2008, 10:23 PM~11416585
> *i am gonna finish this one!
> *


Quoted for future reference.

I like the name.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 23 2008, 08:43 PM~11421807
> *Quoted for future reference.
> 
> I like the name.
> *


what is it ?????????


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Aug 23 2008, 10:30 PM~11422049
> *what is it ?????????
> *


Under his avatar.


----------



## EL PECADOR

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 22 2008, 07:22 PM~11415527
> *Can we have a moment of silence for "Copper Nine".
> 
> Copper Nine’s death was sudden. I remember when I heard the news I simply could not believe it. He was too young, but as it slowly occurred to me, I have realized that Copper Nine indeed lived his life wonderfully. Copper Nine was well-loved and he had done so many things on earth and I’m sure he’ll do much more in heaven. I will forever be grateful to have known Copper Nine. I will forever be grateful for a friend like him. All the memories I have shared with him will forever be cherished and remembered. Copper Nine will forever live in our hearts.
> 
> Copper Nine is in heaven now. This is not the time for us to grieve his death but it’s our time to celebrate his life. Don’t ever forget Copper Nine. He never wanted to see people cry. He wanted to make everyone happy. So at this moment when we are about to lay this frame to rest, let’s all think back and remember how he touched our lives. How he made us laugh and how badass of an Impala he was. This is not the moment for us to shed our tears but we should all be thankful that we were given the chance to have known the Impala named simply... Copper Nine. He will forever be missed... but I know in the right time, we will meet again. We will all meet him again and he’ll make us laugh again.
> 
> :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: RIP :angel:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 24 2008, 12:45 AM~11422121
> *Under his avatar.
> *


I am having Gary change your screename to: J-UNDERTAKER

How many rolling complete chassis is that now? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

:nicoderm:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:nicoderm: x2


----------



## Mr Impala

sons birthday was this weekend so no progress bu tthis week i should be getting some stuff going!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 25 2008, 12:17 AM~11428848
> *sons birthday was this weekend so no progress bu tthis week i should be getting some stuff going!!!
> *


wow... a year went so quick......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 25 2008, 12:35 AM~11429362
> *wow... a year went so quick......
> *


A year ain't shit........wait until 10 or 15 go by


----------



## Mr Impala

yeah hes getting big fast walking at 11 months keeping us on our toes and stuff but its well worth it


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 25 2008, 05:30 AM~11430013
> *A year ain't shit........wait until 10 or 15 go by
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## xavierthexman

Mr Impala!

Looks really good and man I had that same idea on a build. :biggrin: 

I'll PMing you for advice for my future project.

That engine looks great. Get down bro.

btw OneStopImpalaShop is a good person and good doing business with.


----------



## Mr Impala

got all my wiring harnesses today! and made a BIG ass list of stuff i need to go buy tomorrow  Going to see Mike tomorrow to talk about my hydros so i got alot going on! My core support showed up today as well so off to the powder coaters! Should have the car painted by this week The Chevy Shop is knocking it out like its a G ride :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 25 2008, 07:29 PM~11436893
> *got all my wiring harnesses today! and made a BIG ass list of stuff i need to go buy tomorrow   Going to see Mike tomorrow to talk about my hydros so i got alot going on! My core support showed up today as well so off to the powder coaters! Should have the car painted by this week The Chevy Shop is knocking it out like its a G ride  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

still debating on painting the grills or leaving them black. i have nos jbl t65's also but i dunno how its gonna look if i paint the grills like my old 63


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 25 2008, 11:15 PM~11438814
> *still debating on painting the grills or leaving them black. i have nos jbl t65's also but i dunno how its gonna look if i paint the grills like my old 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Paint Them :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 25 2008, 11:44 PM~11439047
> *Paint Them  :biggrin:
> *


Gets my vote


----------



## Dino

i agree, paint them.


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Aug 26 2008, 06:50 AM~11440258
> *i agree, paint them.
> *



Yep! What he said!


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 26 2008, 09:33 AM~11441137
> *Yep!  What he said!
> *


X DUECE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 26 2008, 02:22 PM~11443731
> *X DUECE  :biggrin:
> *



got me some bumper brackets yet?


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2008, 02:55 PM~11444022
> *got me some bumper brackets yet?
> *


whats . . your not getting the ones i have?


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 26 2008, 02:55 PM~11444022
> *got me some bumper brackets yet?
> *


I GOT YOU PLAYER I AM GATHERING UP THE STUFF TONIGHT


----------



## OGJordan

I'm only posting here so I can find your topic easier :biggrin: 

BTW, that guy with the Cadillac never called me back


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 27 2008, 07:36 AM~11449678
> *I'm only posting here so I can find your topic easier :biggrin:
> 
> BTW, that guy with the Cadillac never called me back
> *


Jeez, what a POST WHORE!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

StillUso
*****
*Posts: 4,261*
Joined: Nov 2004
Car Club: Uce C.C.



-Classick-
*****
*Posts: 12,249*
Joined: Aug 2002
From: MISSISSIPPI Memphis, TN





> *Jeez, what a POST WHORE!!*




Hmmmmmmmmmmm............


----------



## Mr Impala

got my list today of new parts gotta go pick em up this afternoon this shit right here will fuck you up. 
62-00602 Grill Top Molding
62-00606 Grill Teeth 
62-00722 Bumper Bolt Kit Front 
62-00723 Bumper Bolt Kit Rear 
62-00905 License panel clips x8 
62-00911 License plate rubber Bumpers X4 
58-01001 Light Bulbs x2 
58-01002 outer high/low beam Lights X2 
62-01009 Adjuster Nut X4 
62-01011 Adjuster Screw x4 
62-01115 Park Light Lens (Clear) 
62-01209 Park Light Lens Gaskets
62-01802 Fender Top Ornaments 
62-02305 Rocker Moldings 
62-02443 Side Panel Clip Set 
62-02514 Upper Trunk Molding 
62-02530 Deck Panel CLip Set 
61-02702 Upper Windshield Clips 
61-02703 Lower Windshield clips 
58-02631 Rear Window Reveal Clips
62-02708 Lower Window Clip Set 
61-02844 Door Mirrors X2
58-02929 day Night mirror 
61-030055 Interior Mirror Support 
58-02927 Vanity Mirror 
61-03410 Windshield Seal 
61-03416 Windshield drain Gutter
62-03514 Felt Kit 
61-03627 vent window seal 
58-03641 door glass vertical run 
61-03646 window channel adjust 
61-03709 U seals 
62-03720 Quarter Vertical Seal 
58-038341 anti rattle roller
61-03902 cowl seal 
62-039201 Rubber Bumper Kit 
62-03929 Fender Panel U seal 
62-04033 speedo grommet 
58-04037 trunk lid hinge screws 
61-04124 door sills 
61-04308 firewall pad 
61-04312 steering column interior pad 
58-04315 firewall pad 
61-04323 rubber seal auto trans
58-04401 steering column fastner X4 
58-04404 interior hardware set 
58-04406 dimmer grommet 
58-04412 accesory gas pedal
58-04416 brake pad 
58-04501 brake pedal pin 
58-04504 brake light switch 
58-04506 park brake pad 
59-04510 column shift lever 
58-04910 Sunvisor Grommet 
62-05039 interior screw kit
62-05126 Dome Lamp Kit x2 
58-05127 Dome Light Switch x2
61-05202 Dash Seal 
61-05207 Instrument Lens Set 
61-05236 Trans Lens 
58-05308 Speedo Cable 
59-05313 TS Switch 
61-05407 TS Lever 
59-05424 column grommet 
61-05708 brake handle 
61-057111 heater knobs 
61-05725 dash bezel rings x3 
61-05726 dash bezel lighter 
62-05727 ignition bezel nut 
61-05730 ignition switch 
58-05803 HL Switch 
61-05809 HL Rod 
58-058081 hl nut 
61-05816 dimmer switch 
61-05817 cig lighter
58-058212 cig housing 
61-05828 glove box liner
61-06014 radio knobs x2 
61-06020 radio bezel X2 
62-06110 arm rest base
58-06113 Arm Rest Base Screws x4 
62-06215 Door Panel Refelctors x2
61-06504 Door Lock Knobs 
61-06510 Door lock ferrule 
61-06627 Ppower Window Boots
61-06707 exterior door handle 
61-06946 Complete lock set 
59-07021 Wiper blades x2 
61-07027 wiper arms x2 
59-071131 wiper motor grommet set 
58-07417 radiator bushings 
59-07502 heater hoses 
61-07508 hose clamp set 
61-07519 heater box seal 
58-078151 5/16 fuel hose kit 
61-08805 ground strap kit 
68-09314 th350 flywheel cover
58-09316 u bolt x2 
58-093224 rear axle ventilator 
58-093241 axle drain plug 
60-09913 power steering hose set
60-09929 ps steel line 
58-10501 oil dipstick 
58-10545 dipstick tube 
58-10509 interior firewall hardware 
61-10513 front end fastner kit 
58-10628 hood hinge bolts and washer
58-10631 hood stop bolts 
61-10903 gas tank
61-10906 fuel straps 
58-10908 5/16 fuel tank sending unit 
61-10926 fuel tank seal 
61-109282 fuel tank retainig ring 
61-11012 filler neck hose
61-11013 fuel tank grommet 
59-11016 battery bolt 
66-11018 hold down bolt 
62-11023 battery hold down 
62-11101 battery tray 
61-11114 positive battery cable 
61-11133 negative battery cable 
58-11201 horn relay


----------



## 801Rider

:wow:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 09:59 AM~11450859
> *got my list today of new parts gotta go pick em up this afternoon this shit right here will fuck you up.
> 62-00602 Grill Top Molding
> 62-00606 Grill Teeth
> 62-00722 Bumper Bolt Kit Front
> 62-00723 Bumper Bolt Kit Rear
> 62-00905 License panel clips x8
> 62-00911 License plate rubber Bumpers X4
> 58-01001 Light Bulbs x2
> 58-01002 outer high/low beam Lights X2
> 62-01009 Adjuster Nut X4
> 62-01011 Adjuster Screw x4
> 62-01115 Park Light Lens (Clear)
> 62-01209 Park Light Lens Gaskets
> 62-01802 Fender Top Ornaments
> 62-02305 Rocker Moldings
> 62-02443 Side Panel Clip Set
> 62-02514 Upper Trunk Molding
> 62-02530 Deck Panel CLip Set
> 61-02702 Upper Windshield Clips
> 61-02703 Lower Windshield clips
> 58-02631 Rear Window Reveal Clips
> 62-02708 Lower Window Clip Set
> 61-02844 Door Mirrors X2
> 58-02929 day Night mirror
> 61-030055 Interior Mirror Support
> 58-02927 Vanity Mirror
> 61-03410 Windshield Seal
> 61-03416 Windshield drain Gutter
> 62-03514 Felt Kit
> 61-03627 vent window seal
> 58-03641 door glass vertical run
> 61-03646 window channel adjust
> 61-03709 U seals
> 62-03720 Quarter Vertical Seal
> 58-038341 anti rattle roller
> 61-03902 cowl seal
> 62-039201 Rubber Bumper Kit
> 62-03929 Fender Panel U seal
> 62-04033 speedo grommet
> 58-04037 trunk lid hinge screws
> 61-04124 door sills
> 61-04308 firewall pad
> 61-04312 steering column interior pad
> 58-04315 firewall pad
> 61-04323 rubber seal  auto trans
> 58-04401 steering column fastner X4
> 58-04404 interior hardware set
> 58-04406 dimmer grommet
> 58-04412 accesory gas pedal
> 58-04416 brake pad
> 58-04501 brake pedal pin
> 58-04504 brake light switch
> 58-04506 park brake pad
> 59-04510 column shift lever
> 58-04910 Sunvisor Grommet
> 62-05039 interior screw kit
> 62-05126 Dome Lamp Kit x2
> 58-05127 Dome Light Switch x2
> 61-05202 Dash Seal
> 61-05207 Instrument Lens Set
> 61-05236 Trans Lens
> 58-05308 Speedo Cable
> 59-05313 TS Switch
> 61-05407 TS Lever
> 59-05424 column grommet
> 61-05708 brake handle
> 61-057111 heater knobs
> 61-05725 dash bezel rings x3
> 61-05726 dash bezel lighter
> 62-05727 ignition bezel nut
> 61-05730 ignition switch
> 58-05803 HL Switch
> 61-05809 HL Rod
> 58-058081 hl nut
> 61-05816 dimmer switch
> 61-05817 cig lighter
> 58-058212 cig housing
> 61-05828 glove box liner
> 61-06014 radio knobs x2
> 61-06020 radio bezel X2
> 62-06110 arm rest base
> 58-06113 Arm Rest Base Screws x4
> 62-06215 Door Panel Refelctors x2
> 61-06504 Door Lock Knobs
> 61-06510 Door lock ferrule
> 61-06627 Ppower Window Boots
> 61-06707 exterior door handle
> 61-06946 Complete lock set
> 59-07021 Wiper blades x2
> 61-07027 wiper arms x2
> 59-071131 wiper motor grommet set
> 58-07417 radiator bushings
> 59-07502 heater hoses
> 61-07508 hose clamp set
> 61-07519 heater box seal
> 58-078151 5/16 fuel hose kit
> 61-08805 ground strap kit
> 68-09314 th350 flywheel cover
> 58-09316 u bolt x2
> 58-093224 rear axle ventilator
> 58-093241 axle drain plug
> 60-09913 power steering hose set
> 60-09929 ps steel line
> 58-10501 oil dipstick
> 58-10545 dipstick tube
> 58-10509  interior firewall hardware
> 61-10513 front end fastner kit
> 58-10628 hood hinge bolts and washer
> 58-10631 hood stop bolts
> 61-10903 gas tank
> 61-10906 fuel straps
> 58-10908 5/16 fuel tank sending unit
> 61-10926 fuel tank seal
> 61-109282 fuel tank retainig ring
> 61-11012 filler neck hose
> 61-11013 fuel tank grommet
> 59-11016 battery bolt
> 66-11018 hold down bolt
> 62-11023 battery hold down
> 62-11101 battery tray
> 61-11114 positive battery cable
> 61-11133 negative battery cable
> 58-11201 horn relay
> *


 Baller :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 10:59 AM~11450859
> *got my list today of new parts gotta go pick em up this afternoon this shit right here will fuck you up.
> 62-00602 Grill Top Molding
> 62-00606 Grill Teeth
> 62-00722 Bumper Bolt Kit Front
> 62-00723 Bumper Bolt Kit Rear
> 62-00905 License panel clips x8
> 62-00911 License plate rubber Bumpers X4
> 58-01001 Light Bulbs x2
> 58-01002 outer high/low beam Lights X2
> 62-01009 Adjuster Nut X4
> 62-01011 Adjuster Screw x4
> 62-01115 Park Light Lens (Clear)
> 62-01209 Park Light Lens Gaskets
> 62-01802 Fender Top Ornaments
> 62-02305 Rocker Moldings
> 62-02443 Side Panel Clip Set
> 62-02514 Upper Trunk Molding
> 62-02530 Deck Panel CLip Set
> 61-02702 Upper Windshield Clips
> 61-02703 Lower Windshield clips
> 58-02631 Rear Window Reveal Clips
> 62-02708 Lower Window Clip Set
> 61-02844 Door Mirrors X2
> 58-02929 day Night mirror
> 61-030055 Interior Mirror Support
> 58-02927 Vanity Mirror
> 61-03410 Windshield Seal
> 61-03416 Windshield drain Gutter
> 62-03514 Felt Kit
> 61-03627 vent window seal
> 58-03641 door glass vertical run
> 61-03646 window channel adjust
> 61-03709 U seals
> 62-03720 Quarter Vertical Seal
> 58-038341 anti rattle roller
> 61-03902 cowl seal
> 62-039201 Rubber Bumper Kit
> 62-03929 Fender Panel U seal
> 62-04033 speedo grommet
> 58-04037 trunk lid hinge screws
> 61-04124 door sills
> 61-04308 firewall pad
> 61-04312 steering column interior pad
> 58-04315 firewall pad
> 61-04323 rubber seal  auto trans
> 58-04401 steering column fastner X4
> 58-04404 interior hardware set
> 58-04406 dimmer grommet
> 58-04412 accesory gas pedal
> 58-04416 brake pad
> 58-04501 brake pedal pin
> 58-04504 brake light switch
> 58-04506 park brake pad
> 59-04510 column shift lever
> 58-04910 Sunvisor Grommet
> 62-05039 interior screw kit
> 62-05126 Dome Lamp Kit x2
> 58-05127 Dome Light Switch x2
> 61-05202 Dash Seal
> 61-05207 Instrument Lens Set
> 61-05236 Trans Lens
> 58-05308 Speedo Cable
> 59-05313 TS Switch
> 61-05407 TS Lever
> 59-05424 column grommet
> 61-05708 brake handle
> 61-057111 heater knobs
> 61-05725 dash bezel rings x3
> 61-05726 dash bezel lighter
> 62-05727 ignition bezel nut
> 61-05730 ignition switch
> 58-05803 HL Switch
> 61-05809 HL Rod
> 58-058081 hl nut
> 61-05816 dimmer switch
> 61-05817 cig lighter
> 58-058212 cig housing
> 61-05828 glove box liner
> 61-06014 radio knobs x2
> 61-06020 radio bezel X2
> 62-06110 arm rest base
> 58-06113 Arm Rest Base Screws x4
> 62-06215 Door Panel Refelctors x2
> 61-06504 Door Lock Knobs
> 61-06510 Door lock ferrule
> 61-06627 Ppower Window Boots
> 61-06707 exterior door handle
> 61-06946 Complete lock set
> 59-07021 Wiper blades x2
> 61-07027 wiper arms x2
> 59-071131 wiper motor grommet set
> 58-07417 radiator bushings
> 59-07502 heater hoses
> 61-07508 hose clamp set
> 61-07519 heater box seal
> 58-078151 5/16 fuel hose kit
> 61-08805 ground strap kit
> 68-09314 th350 flywheel cover
> 58-09316 u bolt x2
> 58-093224 rear axle ventilator
> 58-093241 axle drain plug
> 60-09913 power steering hose set
> 60-09929 ps steel line
> 58-10501 oil dipstick
> 58-10545 dipstick tube
> 58-10509  interior firewall hardware
> 61-10513 front end fastner kit
> 58-10628 hood hinge bolts and washer
> 58-10631 hood stop bolts
> 61-10903 gas tank
> 61-10906 fuel straps
> 58-10908 5/16 fuel tank sending unit
> 61-10926 fuel tank seal
> 61-109282 fuel tank retainig ring
> 61-11012 filler neck hose
> 61-11013 fuel tank grommet
> 59-11016 battery bolt
> 66-11018 hold down bolt
> 62-11023 battery hold down
> 62-11101 battery tray
> 61-11114 positive battery cable
> 61-11133 negative battery cable
> 58-11201 horn relay
> *


This the fucking BOM from the manufacturing line?


----------



## Mr Impala

and thats not even all of it i bought alot of shit already man this 62 is setting me back ALOT of money but fuck it i sold ALL of my other cars so this one will get done then be for sale next year LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 09:59 AM~11450859
> *got my list today of new parts gotta go pick em up this afternoon this shit right here will fuck you up.
> 62-00602 Grill Top Molding
> 62-00606 Grill Teeth
> 62-00722 Bumper Bolt Kit Front
> 62-00723 Bumper Bolt Kit Rear
> 62-00905 License panel clips x8
> 62-00911 License plate rubber Bumpers X4
> 58-01001 Light Bulbs x2
> 58-01002 outer high/low beam Lights X2
> 62-01009 Adjuster Nut X4
> 62-01011 Adjuster Screw x4
> 62-01115 Park Light Lens (Clear)
> 62-01209 Park Light Lens Gaskets
> 62-01802 Fender Top Ornaments
> 62-02305 Rocker Moldings
> 62-02443 Side Panel Clip Set
> 62-02514 Upper Trunk Molding
> 62-02530 Deck Panel CLip Set
> 61-02702 Upper Windshield Clips
> 61-02703 Lower Windshield clips
> 58-02631 Rear Window Reveal Clips
> 62-02708 Lower Window Clip Set
> 61-02844 Door Mirrors X2
> 58-02929 day Night mirror
> 61-030055 Interior Mirror Support
> 58-02927 Vanity Mirror
> 61-03410 Windshield Seal
> 61-03416 Windshield drain Gutter
> 62-03514 Felt Kit
> 61-03627 vent window seal
> 58-03641 door glass vertical run
> 61-03646 window channel adjust
> 61-03709 U seals
> 62-03720 Quarter Vertical Seal
> 58-038341 anti rattle roller
> 61-03902 cowl seal
> 62-039201 Rubber Bumper Kit
> 62-03929 Fender Panel U seal
> 62-04033 speedo grommet
> 58-04037 trunk lid hinge screws
> 61-04124 door sills
> 61-04308 firewall pad
> 61-04312 steering column interior pad
> 58-04315 firewall pad
> 61-04323 rubber seal  auto trans
> 58-04401 steering column fastner X4
> 58-04404 interior hardware set
> 58-04406 dimmer grommet
> 58-04412 accesory gas pedal
> 58-04416 brake pad
> 58-04501 brake pedal pin
> 58-04504 brake light switch
> 58-04506 park brake pad
> 59-04510 column shift lever
> 58-04910 Sunvisor Grommet
> 62-05039 interior screw kit
> 62-05126 Dome Lamp Kit x2
> 58-05127 Dome Light Switch x2
> 61-05202 Dash Seal
> 61-05207 Instrument Lens Set
> 61-05236 Trans Lens
> 58-05308 Speedo Cable
> 59-05313 TS Switch
> 61-05407 TS Lever
> 59-05424 column grommet
> 61-05708 brake handle
> 61-057111 heater knobs
> 61-05725 dash bezel rings x3
> 61-05726 dash bezel lighter
> 62-05727 ignition bezel nut
> 61-05730 ignition switch
> 58-05803 HL Switch
> 61-05809 HL Rod
> 58-058081 hl nut
> 61-05816 dimmer switch
> 61-05817 cig lighter
> 58-058212 cig housing
> 61-05828 glove box liner
> 61-06014 radio knobs x2
> 61-06020 radio bezel X2
> 62-06110 arm rest base
> 58-06113 Arm Rest Base Screws x4
> 62-06215 Door Panel Refelctors x2
> 61-06504 Door Lock Knobs
> 61-06510 Door lock ferrule
> 61-06627 Ppower Window Boots
> 61-06707 exterior door handle
> 61-06946 Complete lock set
> 59-07021 Wiper blades x2
> 61-07027 wiper arms x2
> 59-071131 wiper motor grommet set
> 58-07417 radiator bushings
> 59-07502 heater hoses
> 61-07508 hose clamp set
> 61-07519 heater box seal
> 58-078151 5/16 fuel hose kit
> 61-08805 ground strap kit
> 68-09314 th350 flywheel cover
> 58-09316 u bolt x2
> 58-093224 rear axle ventilator
> 58-093241 axle drain plug
> 60-09913 power steering hose set
> 60-09929 ps steel line
> 58-10501 oil dipstick
> 58-10545 dipstick tube
> 58-10509  interior firewall hardware
> 61-10513 front end fastner kit
> 58-10628 hood hinge bolts and washer
> 58-10631 hood stop bolts
> 61-10903 gas tank
> 61-10906 fuel straps
> 58-10908 5/16 fuel tank sending unit
> 61-10926 fuel tank seal
> 61-109282 fuel tank retainig ring
> 61-11012 filler neck hose
> 61-11013 fuel tank grommet
> 59-11016 battery bolt
> 66-11018 hold down bolt
> 62-11023 battery hold down
> 62-11101 battery tray
> 61-11114 positive battery cable
> 61-11133 negative battery cable
> 58-11201 horn relay
> *


so in other words you just spent a shit load of money


----------



## Mr Impala

yup too much! but what can you do I want it to look like a NOS 62 chevy with hydros!


----------



## sdimpala64

Where did you purchase the parts?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 12:56 PM~11452189
> *yup too much! but what can you do I want it to look like a NOS 62 chevy with hydros!
> *


I can truely understand. I think all of that will help out with that look.


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 01:56 PM~11452189
> *yup too much! but what can you do I want it to look like a NOS 62 chevy with hydros!
> *


THats gonna be hard :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by sdimpala64_@Aug 27 2008, 01:26 PM~11452504
> *Where did you purchase the parts?
> *


Bowtie Connection :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

That was a long and heavy bill. :biggrin: Can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Brent are still going to proceed with surgery on the fender for the spotlight? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 01:41 PM~11452665
> *Bowtie Connection  :biggrin:
> *



When you work there you get "employee discounts".  

Saving the list just in case I need a point of reference. :biggrin: 

When I built my '63 I looked at most of the stores, The Car SHop, Classic In, Hubbards, Harmons, Impala Bobs etc. hunting down the best price (which meant not always having the best quality product) that got me crazy crunching numbers but it was FUN being on the hunt. 

Mr. Impala which one do you recommend to buy from besides Bowtie Connection?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 27 2008, 02:02 PM~11452892
> *Brent are still going to proceed with surgery on the fender for the spotlight? :0 :biggrin:
> *


i dont think so not sure it will be the right look for my car.


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 08:59 AM~11450859
> *got my list today of new parts gotta go pick em up this afternoon this shit right here will fuck you up.
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE LIST OF SHIT I GOT FOR MY BUICK


ONLY WAY TO GO REALLY..IF YOUR GOING TO DRIVE THE CAR MIGHT AS WELL DO IT RIGHT AND RELIABLE THE FIRST TIME AROUND


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ

WHAT IS A FRAME OFF RUNNING YOU? I MIGTH DO A 63 RAG BUT$$$$$$ GOING TO START SLOW


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 09:59 AM~11450859
> *got my list today of new parts gotta go pick em up this afternoon this shit right here will fuck you up.
> 62-00602 Grill Top Molding
> 62-00606 Grill Teeth
> 62-00722 Bumper Bolt Kit Front
> 62-00723 Bumper Bolt Kit Rear
> 62-00905 License panel clips x8
> 62-00911 License plate rubber Bumpers X4
> 58-01001 Light Bulbs x2
> 58-01002 outer high/low beam Lights X2
> 62-01009 Adjuster Nut X4
> 62-01011 Adjuster Screw x4
> 62-01115 Park Light Lens (Clear)
> 62-01209 Park Light Lens Gaskets
> 62-01802 Fender Top Ornaments
> 62-02305 Rocker Moldings
> 62-02443 Side Panel Clip Set
> 62-02514 Upper Trunk Molding
> 62-02530 Deck Panel CLip Set
> 61-02702 Upper Windshield Clips
> 61-02703 Lower Windshield clips
> 58-02631 Rear Window Reveal Clips
> 62-02708 Lower Window Clip Set
> 61-02844 Door Mirrors X2
> 58-02929 day Night mirror
> 61-030055 Interior Mirror Support
> 58-02927 Vanity Mirror
> 61-03410 Windshield Seal
> 61-03416 Windshield drain Gutter
> 62-03514 Felt Kit
> 61-03627 vent window seal
> 58-03641 door glass vertical run
> 61-03646 window channel adjust
> 61-03709 U seals
> 62-03720 Quarter Vertical Seal
> 58-038341 anti rattle roller
> 61-03902 cowl seal
> 62-039201 Rubber Bumper Kit
> 62-03929 Fender Panel U seal
> 62-04033 speedo grommet
> 58-04037 trunk lid hinge screws
> 61-04124 door sills
> 61-04308 firewall pad
> 61-04312 steering column interior pad
> 58-04315 firewall pad
> 61-04323 rubber seal  auto trans
> 58-04401 steering column fastner X4
> 58-04404 interior hardware set
> 58-04406 dimmer grommet
> 58-04412 accesory gas pedal
> 58-04416 brake pad
> 58-04501 brake pedal pin
> 58-04504 brake light switch
> 58-04506 park brake pad
> 59-04510 column shift lever
> 58-04910 Sunvisor Grommet
> 62-05039 interior screw kit
> 62-05126 Dome Lamp Kit x2
> 58-05127 Dome Light Switch x2
> 61-05202 Dash Seal
> 61-05207 Instrument Lens Set
> 61-05236 Trans Lens
> 58-05308 Speedo Cable
> 59-05313 TS Switch
> 61-05407 TS Lever
> 59-05424 column grommet
> 61-05708 brake handle
> 61-057111 heater knobs
> 61-05725 dash bezel rings x3
> 61-05726 dash bezel lighter
> 62-05727 ignition bezel nut
> 61-05730 ignition switch
> 58-05803 HL Switch
> 61-05809 HL Rod
> 58-058081 hl nut
> 61-05816 dimmer switch
> 61-05817 cig lighter
> 58-058212 cig housing
> 61-05828 glove box liner
> 61-06014 radio knobs x2
> 61-06020 radio bezel X2
> 62-06110 arm rest base
> 58-06113 Arm Rest Base Screws x4
> 62-06215 Door Panel Refelctors x2
> 61-06504 Door Lock Knobs
> 61-06510 Door lock ferrule
> 61-06627 Ppower Window Boots
> 61-06707 exterior door handle
> 61-06946 Complete lock set
> 59-07021 Wiper blades x2
> 61-07027 wiper arms x2
> 59-071131 wiper motor grommet set
> 58-07417 radiator bushings
> 59-07502 heater hoses
> 61-07508 hose clamp set
> 61-07519 heater box seal
> 58-078151 5/16 fuel hose kit
> 61-08805 ground strap kit
> 68-09314 th350 flywheel cover
> 58-09316 u bolt x2
> 58-093224 rear axle ventilator
> 58-093241 axle drain plug
> 60-09913 power steering hose set
> 60-09929 ps steel line
> 58-10501 oil dipstick
> 58-10545 dipstick tube
> 58-10509  interior firewall hardware
> 61-10513 front end fastner kit
> 58-10628 hood hinge bolts and washer
> 58-10631 hood stop bolts
> 61-10903 gas tank
> 61-10906 fuel straps
> 58-10908 5/16 fuel tank sending unit
> 61-10926 fuel tank seal
> 61-109282 fuel tank retainig ring
> 61-11012 filler neck hose
> 61-11013 fuel tank grommet
> 59-11016 battery bolt
> 66-11018 hold down bolt
> 62-11023 battery hold down
> 62-11101 battery tray
> 61-11114 positive battery cable
> 61-11133 negative battery cable
> 58-11201 horn relay
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 27 2008, 04:23 PM~11454208
> *
> *


thats all?? j/k brent this thing is gonna look crazy!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Aug 27 2008, 07:19 PM~11454166
> *WHAT IS A FRAME OFF RUNNING YOU? I MIGTH DO A 63 RAG BUT$$$$$$ GOING TO START SLOW
> *


I believe Bowtie starts off at $50k for a frame off stock resto.


----------



## Mr Impala

yeah redoing this particular car isnt a good investment by any means and i will be luck to break even when i sell it but i wanted to do a car from start to finish and see if i could do it in just a couple months. So far im on pace for that its been a lot of getting up early going home late not eating lunch etc but its getting done.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

You build some bad ass rides man, it's looking good.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 27 2008, 03:23 PM~11453618
> *When you work there you get "employee discounts".
> 
> Saving the list just in case I need a point of reference.  :biggrin:
> 
> When I built my '63 I looked at most of the stores, The Car SHop, Classic In, Hubbards, Harmons, Impala Bobs etc. hunting down the best price (which meant not always having the best quality product) that got me crazy crunching numbers but it was FUN being on the hunt.
> 
> Mr. Impala which one do you recommend to buy from besides Bowtie Connection?
> *


www.truckandcarparts.com best prices


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 06:32 PM~11454296
> *yeah redoing this particular car isnt a good investment by any means and i will be luck to break even when i sell it but i wanted to do a car from start to finish and see if i could do it in just a couple months. So far im on pace for that its been a lot of getting up early going home late not eating lunch etc but its getting done.
> *


:nono: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

this is what the 2600.00 order looks like LOL not mcuh! 









Hydros getting started, trying to get some ideas and plan it out! Not sure what I want to do with the tank yet thinking of painting it green (same as motors) or the color of the car. Also might switch to a 4 tank setup still kicking ideas around


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 11:32 PM~11457798
> *this is what the 2600.00 order looks like LOL not mcuh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydros getting started, trying to get some ideas and plan it out! Not sure what I want to do with the tank yet thinking of painting it green (same as motors) or the color of the car. Also might switch to a 4 tank setup still kicking ideas around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd paint the tank green to match the motors. Would look more factory in my opinion.


----------



## REYXTC

Is that tank from Spanky's rag?


----------



## JasonJ

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Aug 27 2008, 11:25 PM~11458122
> *Is that tank from Spanky's rag?
> *


yup


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 11:32 PM~11457798
> *this is what the 2600.00 order looks like LOL not mcuh!
> Hydros getting started, trying to get some ideas and plan it out! Not sure what I want to do with the tank yet thinking of painting it green (same as motors) or the color of the car. Also might switch to a 4 tank setup still kicking ideas around *














A little prayer to the hydro Gods before he starts


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

That dont look like you holding that tank..............

:0 :0 :0 




> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 10:32 PM~11457798
> *Hydros getting started, trying to get some ideas and plan it out! Not sure what I want to do with the tank yet thinking of painting it green (same as motors) or the color of the car. Also might switch to a 4 tank setup still kicking ideas around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 28 2008, 08:49 AM~11459979
> *That dont look like you holding that tank..............
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


wow nothing gets past you does it? How'd you figure it out was it you far superior intelect or you just know im not japanese? Good work Detective Pagan!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 09:11 AM~11460102
> *wow nothing gets past you does it? How'd you figure it out was it you far superior intelect or you just know im not japanese? Good work Detective Pagan!
> *


lol, I was trying to point out to the rest of LIL that you have engaged the services of one of the premier aircraft builders...............

:0 :0 :0


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

and I figured out because you IM'd me and told me as soon as you got back, lmao...........Like I am sure you told many others.........But I dont know what homie looks like and I am sure most dont on LIL, so I figured I would point it out to others......


----------



## JasonJ

:roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 10:32 PM~11457798
> *this is what the 2600.00 order looks like LOL not mcuh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydros getting started, trying to get some ideas and plan it out! Not sure what I want to do with the tank yet thinking of painting it green (same as motors) or the color of the car. Also might switch to a 4 tank setup still kicking ideas around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm thinking yellow like most of the tanks came


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 09:11 AM~11460102
> *wow nothing gets past you does it? How'd you figure it out was it you far superior intelect or you just know im not japanese? Good work Detective Pagan!
> *



LOL :roflmao:


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2008, 12:24 PM~11451911
> *and thats not even all of it i bought alot of shit already man this 62 is setting me back ALOT of money but fuck it i sold ALL of my other cars so this one will get done then be for sale next year LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WOW really.............. setting you back ALOT of Money HUH...........FUCK IT......... GUESS OUR BILLS WON'T get paid this year but as long as my BABY gets his 62 done


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:39 PM~11463026
> *WOW really.............. setting you back ALOT of Money HUH...........FUCK IT......... GUESS OUR BILLS WON'T get paid this year but as long as my BABY gets his 62 done
> *


Bills? We don't have bills. What a wonderful wife I have she allows me to do my cars and only gets mad at me once or twice a day :biggrin: and I quote
"You spent HOW MUCH on your pumps?"
"HOW MUCH WAS YOUR PAINT?"
"WHY DID YOU SPEND ALL THIS MONEY FROM PAYPAL?"


come on guys how many of your wifes have given you that routine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:47 PM~11463091
> *Bills? We don't have bills. What a wonderful wife I have she allows me to do my cars and only gets mad at me once or twice a day  :biggrin: and I quote
> "You spent HOW MUCH on your pumps?"
> "HOW MUCH WAS YOUR PAINT?"
> "WHY DID YOU SPEND ALL THIS MONEY FROM PAYPAL?"
> come on guys how many of your wifes have given you that routine!!!  :biggrin:
> *


all the time :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:47 PM~11463091
> *Bills? We don't have bills. What a wonderful wife I have she allows me to do my cars and only gets mad at me once or twice a day  :biggrin: and I quote
> "You spent HOW MUCH on your pumps?"
> "HOW MUCH WAS YOUR PAINT?"
> "WHY DID YOU SPEND ALL THIS MONEY FROM PAYPAL?"
> come on guys how many of your wifes have given you that routine!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:47 PM~11463091
> *Bills? We don't have bills. What a wonderful wife I have she allows me to do my cars and only gets mad at me once or twice a day  :biggrin: and I quote
> "You spent HOW MUCH on your pumps?"
> "HOW MUCH WAS YOUR PAINT?"
> "WHY DID YOU SPEND ALL THIS MONEY FROM PAYPAL?"
> come on guys how many of your wifes have given you that routine!!!  :biggrin:
> *


REALLY no bills huh so that stack next to the computer table is WHAT????

LOL .........I LOVE YOU SOOO MUCH it almost hurts me as much as it's gonna hurt you

Hey just wondering is the COUCH comfortable????


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Aug 28 2008, 05:03 PM~11463227
> *REALLY no bills huh so that stack next to the computer table is WHAT????
> 
> LOL .........I LOVE YOU SOOO MUCH it almost hurts me as much as it's gonna hurt you
> 
> Hey just wondering is the COUCH comfortable????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Aug 28 2008, 03:03 PM~11463227
> *REALLY no bills huh so that stack next to the computer table is WHAT????
> 
> LOL .........I LOVE YOU SOOO MUCH it almost hurts me as much as it's gonna hurt you
> 
> Hey just wondering is the COUCH comfortable????
> *


Shit ill sleep in my denali if i have to as long as i finish this thing!


----------



## Mr Impala

How about these 

"WHY DO YOU HAVE TO GO TO THE HYDRAULIC SHOP AGAIN?"
"WHY ARE YOU LEAVING AT 7AM WHERE ARE YOU GOING SO EARLY?"
"WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS IN THE GARAGE?"
"THERES 4 BOXES ON THE PORCH FOR YOU!"
"WHY ARE YOU GOING TO THE SWAP MEET DON'T YOU HAVE EVERYTHING YOU NEED?"


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 03:17 PM~11463357
> *Shit ill sleep in my denali if i have to as long as i finish this thing!
> *



REALLY.......OK i will remember that when you get home tonight MY LOVE
XOXOXO


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by mrs impala+Aug 28 2008, 03:03 PM~11463227-->
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY no bills huh so that stack next to the computer table is WHAT????
> 
> LOL .........I LOVE YOU SOOO MUCH it almost hurts me as much as it's gonna hurt you
> 
> Hey just wondering is the COUCH comfortable????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrs impala_@Aug 28 2008, 03:27 PM~11463452
> *REALLY.......OK i will remember that when you get home tonight MY LOVE
> XOXOXO
> *


 :0 Boy I thank the Lowrider Gods I am not the only one.I thought when I was reading this it was all an echo in my empty head!


Nice avi...love you all.


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 03:23 PM~11463420
> *How about these
> 
> "WHY DO YOU HAVE TO GO TO THE HYDRAULIC SHOP AGAIN?"
> "WHY ARE YOU LEAVING AT 7AM WHERE ARE YOU GOING SO EARLY?"
> "WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS IN THE GARAGE?"
> "THERES 4 BOXES ON THE  PORCH FOR YOU!"
> "WHY ARE YOU GOING TO THE SWAP MEET DON'T YOU HAVE EVERYTHING YOU NEED?"
> *


HEY MY LOVE...........YOU FORGOT......."GO FUCK YOURSELF"


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Aug 28 2008, 03:35 PM~11463547
> *HEY MY LOVE...........YOU FORGOT......."GO FUCK YOURSELF"
> *


hello mrs reese :wave:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 02:47 PM~11463091
> *Bills? We don't have bills. What a wonderful wife I have she allows me to do my cars and only gets mad at me once or twice a day  :biggrin: and I quote
> "You spent HOW MUCH on your pumps?"
> "HOW MUCH WAS YOUR PAINT?"
> "WHY DID YOU SPEND ALL THIS MONEY FROM PAYPAL?"
> come on guys how many of your wifes have given you that routine!!!  :biggrin:
> *



my wife dont ask nor care, maybe its because of my more superior intellect

:roflmao:


----------



## El raton

nice ride homie looking good


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 03:47 PM~11463091
> *Bills? We don't have bills. What a wonderful wife I have she allows me to do my cars and only gets mad at me once or twice a day  :biggrin: and I quote
> "You spent HOW MUCH on your pumps?"
> "HOW MUCH WAS YOUR PAINT?"
> "WHY DID YOU SPEND ALL THIS MONEY FROM PAYPAL?"
> come on guys how many of your wifes have given you that routine!!!  :biggrin:
> *


She's really gonna trip when she finds out about the 58 rag. Or is that for a customer? That was a good deal by the way, saw it this morning with no bids.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Aug 28 2008, 08:12 PM~11465009
> *She's really gonna trip when she finds out about the 58 rag. Or is that for a customer? That was a good deal by the way, saw it this morning with no bids.
> *


 :0 OR SHE GET BACK ONLINE AND READS THIS............ :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Aug 28 2008, 06:12 PM~11465009
> *She's really gonna trip when she finds out about the 58 rag. Or is that for a customer? That was a good deal by the way, saw it this morning with no bids.
> *


i seen it this morning too! wish i had the cash sittin on hand ready thats was a deal in my book


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 28 2008, 08:40 PM~11466460
> *i seen it this morning too! wish i had the cash sittin on hand ready thats was a deal in my book
> *


What 58? Brent you hold'n out? You know I'm looking :0


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11466633
> *What 58?  Brent you hold'n out?  You know I'm looking  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 28 2008, 09:14 PM~11466990
> *:0
> *


what's up! When the 60's done I'll be back for a 58 rag 4 sure!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 28 2008, 11:03 PM~11467733
> *what's up!  When the 60's done I'll be back for a 58 rag 4 sure!
> *


too many ballin ass foos up in here :0 I need to take my ass back over to the ghetto :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 10:16 PM~11467932
> *too many ballin ass foos up in here :0  I need to take my ass back over to the ghetto  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Skim you on some other chevy site. My dad said he follows your work. If your the same cat he thinks "you da man"


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Aug 28 2008, 11:50 PM~11468282
> *Hey Skim you on some other chevy site.  My dad said he follows your work.  If your the same cat he thinks "you da man"
> *


Im on Impalas.net its in my signature if thats the one hes talking about.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Aug 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11463026
> *WOW really.............. setting you back ALOT of Money HUH...........FUCK IT......... GUESS OUR BILLS WON'T get paid this year but as long as my BABY gets his 62 done
> *


LOL......

:roflmao:

Pwnt......Brent's replies slowed down ALOT after this chin check


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 29 2008, 06:37 AM~11469633
> *LOL......
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> Pwnt......Brent's replies slowed down ALOT after this chin check
> *



went to bed early last night! the car now has its Psteering hoses brake lines fluids drive shaft cotter pins lube etc its now ready to drive :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2008, 09:34 AM~11469910
> *went to bed early last night! the car now has its Psteering hoses brake lines fluids drive shaft cotter pins lube etc its now ready to drive  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: 

SHE PUT YOU ON PUNISHMENT...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Aug 28 2008, 06:12 PM~11465009
> *She's really gonna trip when she finds out about the 58 rag. Or is that for a customer? That was a good deal by the way, saw it this morning with no bids.
> *



old mans trying to FUCK me on that deal saying he has it sold locally. I told him I won the auction and hes like well I have it listed locally im like well then you should have taken it off ebay if you already had it sold! Im gonna email him and tell him IM GOING TO SUE HIM FOR BREACH OF CONTRACT!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Aug 29 2008, 08:34 AM~11469910-->
> 
> 
> 
> went to bed early last night! the car now has its Psteering hoses brake lines fluids drive shaft cotter pins lube etc its now ready to drive  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2008, 09:03 AM~11470054
> *old mans trying to FUCK me on that deal saying he has it sold locally. I told him I won the auction and hes like well I have it listed locally im like well then you should have taken it off ebay if you already had it sold! Im gonna email him and tell him IM GOING TO SUE HIM FOR BREACH OF CONTRACT!!!!
> *


I HATE those fucks........that's happened to me twice now.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 06:15 AM~11458990
> *yup
> *


So you the fucker the stold my shit uh on my way fool going back to Cali...

Just get the car done and send me pics......


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 04:47 PM~11463091
> *Bills? We don't have bills. What a wonderful wife I have she allows me to do my cars and only gets mad at me once or twice a day  :biggrin: and I quote
> "You spent HOW MUCH on your pumps?"
> "HOW MUCH WAS YOUR PAINT?"
> "WHY DID YOU SPEND ALL THIS MONEY FROM PAYPAL?"
> come on guys how many of your wifes have given you that routine!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Try being married to an accountant. It gets worse trust me.  

Nice build up by the way.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2008, 09:03 AM~11470054
> *old mans trying to FUCK me on that deal saying he has it sold locally. I told him I won the auction and hes like well I have it listed locally im like well then you should have taken it off ebay if you already had it sold! Im gonna email him and tell him IM GOING TO SUE HIM FOR BREACH OF CONTRACT!!!!
> *


Tell him to take 5k off the 59 hard top, that one looked clean also.


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 29 2008, 08:03 AM~11470054
> *old mans trying to FUCK me on that deal saying he has it sold locally. I told him I won the auction and hes like well I have it listed locally im like well then you should have taken it off ebay if you already had it sold! Im gonna email him and tell him IM GOING TO SUE HIM FOR BREACH OF CONTRACT!!!!
> *


Thats right you show him who's boss.............With *ALL* the money left over from not paying our bills you SUE him MONEY IS NO OBJECT


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> Is it done? T T T


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 29 2008, 11:08 AM~11470538
> *Try being married to an accountant. It gets worse trust me.
> 
> 
> *



Hey hey now, my wife's an accountant; never said a single cross word.


----------



## Mr Impala

> Is it done? T T T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where you been? ill take some new onws tonight with the new stuff and details.
Click to expand...


----------



## JasonJ

Damn Missy is CLOWWWWWWWWNIN! :burn:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2008, 11:12 PM~11468499
> *Im on Impalas.net its in my signature if thats the one hes talking about.
> *


yup that is it... don't know his site name. He's got a red 64 impala rag with a 409 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

doesnt look like much but everything is now lubed, oils are all in (tranny motor diferenial) all brake hoses and lines are in and ready, gas lines r in, ground straps are in power and negative OG battery cables are in pan hard bar is on power steering hoses are in now speedo cable drive shafts in adjusted the PS pump in a little to clear the steering cotter pinned everything and now its ready to go :biggrin: hopefully it gets painted next week but im no sure yet


----------



## JasonJ

Spank just left my house.... crazy, lol.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 30 2008, 07:10 PM~11480739
> *Spank just left my house.... crazy, lol.
> *


 :0


----------



## JasonJ

Any updates pimp skilly?


----------



## bams

sorry about the core support been gone for last month and a half so do you still need that?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by bams_@Aug 31 2008, 10:26 PM~11487108
> *sorry about the core support been gone for last month and a half so do you still need that?
> *



SURE Do!!!!! and some bumper brackets if you have em ill buy them! Cars come a long way in a month huh :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 04:47 PM~11463091
> *Bills? We don't have bills. What a wonderful wife I have she allows me to do my cars and only gets mad at me once or twice a day  :biggrin: and I quote
> "You spent HOW MUCH on your pumps?"
> "HOW MUCH WAS YOUR PAINT?"
> "WHY DID YOU SPEND ALL THIS MONEY FROM PAYPAL?"
> come on guys how many of your wifes have given you that routine!!!  :biggrin:
> *


mine has brent...shit....... she isnt even my wife yet till the end of sept...... 
She always says shit like "you have a engine so put it in, not understanding that i still dont have the motor mounts, flywheel,or camshaft put in yet.... 

or heres my favorite "the ol' famous" ----- "didnt you already buy one of those for your car?"--- line..... i reply "yes dear, but it had some dings on that peice and i wanted a better one" I just watch helplessly as the eyes roll into the back of her head...lol . She turns then walks off plotting to find another reason to come back in 10 minute and disturb me from getting anything accomplished once more :biggrin: U gotta love it....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

im still trying to figure out how i sold a 63 rag a bad ass 59 impala frame and a 59 ht and barely have enough to build a frame off 62 ht stock with aircraft hydros LMAO! Man money goes fast when your in debt and have 3 kids and too many bills!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2008, 02:02 AM~11487784
> *im still trying to figure out how i sold a 63 rag a bad ass 59 impala frame and a 59 ht and barely have enough to build a frame off 62 ht stock with aircraft hydros LMAO! Man money goes fast when your in debt and have 3 kids and too many bills!
> *


yeah man i hear that,we just got us a house and that shit put a hurting on my wallet, im also in previous debt, it definatly dont get easier, i told her not gonna have kids for a while......maybe when the rides finished " then i'll get cha knocked you up".... :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

Nice build Brent! Hope to see the paint job soon!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 1 2008, 12:07 AM~11487813
> *Nice build Brent!  Hope to see the paint job soon!
> *


me too thought it was gonna get painted already but now they are saying another week


----------



## Mr Impala

should look pretty nice with 7 optimas and these covers to make them look like og tar top delcos :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2008, 04:39 PM~11491755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should look pretty nice with 7 optimas and these covers to make them look like og tar top delcos  :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## JasonJ

Brent stop telling all of the secrets up front... just do them and let fools trip out on the little stuff like that....... oh and quit being a nerd and do what i said for the tank!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 1 2008, 08:04 PM~11493451
> *Brent stop telling all of the secrets up front... just do them and let fools trip out on the little stuff like that....... oh and quit being a nerd and do what i said for the tank!
> *


X2


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2008, 04:39 PM~11491755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should look pretty nice with 7 optimas and these covers to make them look like og tar top delcos  :biggrin:
> *


is it 6 for the set up and one for the car? right? could use a smaller pallet lol


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2008, 11:02 PM~11487784
> *im still trying to figure out how i sold a 63 rag a bad ass 59 impala frame and a 59 ht and barely have enough to build a frame off 62 ht stock with aircraft hydros LMAO! Man money goes fast when your in debt and have 3 kids and too many bills!
> *


SUUUUUUUURE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 1 2008, 08:04 PM~11493451
> *Brent stop telling all of the secrets up front... just do them and let fools trip out on the little stuff like that....... oh and quit being a nerd and do what i said for the tank!
> *



It's cool Jason, we love seeing these secrets. It keeps us coming back and putting this build TTMFT. Keep it coming Mr. Impala!


----------



## bams

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 31 2008, 10:34 PM~11487163
> *SURE Do!!!!! and some bumper brackets if you have em ill buy them! Cars come a long way in a month huh  :biggrin:
> *


dam you work fast got that one almost done. the bumper brackets that icame with the car is in arizona and i got to find the number. the only ones i have is off my rag think of selling that one. if i cant get that much for it ill part it out and sell you what you need


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 1 2008, 10:26 PM~11494397
> *It's cool Jason, we love seeing these secrets.  It keeps us coming back and putting this build TTMFT.  Keep it coming Mr. Impala!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> should look pretty nice with 7 optimas and these covers to make them look like og tar top delcos :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> nice cant wait to see this set up


----------



## keessimpala65

Nice project


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

LOOKS GOOD BRENT!! AFTER ALL ITS ONLY MONEY,LOL


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 1 2008, 10:26 PM~11494397
> *It's cool Jason, we love seeing these secrets.  It keeps us coming back and putting this build TTMFT.  Keep it coming Mr. Impala!
> *


Well at least tell him to stop being a nerd and use my idea, whats a couple of hundred bucks to make people that would notice say "wow"???


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 1 2008, 12:02 AM~11487784
> *im still trying to figure out how i sold a 63 rag a bad ass 59 impala frame and a 59 ht and barely have enough to build a frame off 62 ht stock with aircraft hydros LMAO! Man money goes fast when your in debt and have 3 kids and too many bills!
> *


And yet you still continue to build your car :buttkick: :nono: 

GOD I LOVE YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Sep 2 2008, 12:20 PM~11498200
> *And yet you still continue to build your car  :buttkick:  :nono:
> 
> GOD I LOVE YOU SO MUCH
> *


I know I love you too, thanks for understanding! We will be rolling on New Years Day :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 2 2008, 12:25 PM~11498236
> *I know I love you too, thanks for understanding! We will be rolling on New Years Day  :biggrin:
> *


Can i roll with you guys ?????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 2 2008, 12:40 PM~11498347
> *Can i roll with you guys  ?????
> *


sure bring the rag down and we will go deep :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

start of the door panels 








door rails powder coated to make sure they look nice in 20 years :biggrin: 








gotta keep the sun out.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wave:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 02:45 PM~11509037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start of the door panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> door rails powder coated to make sure they look nice in 20 years  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta keep the sun out.
> *


POWDER COATING THE DOOR RAILS......YOUR A FOOL......YOU WONT HAVE THE CAR 20 MONTHS LITTLE OWN 20 YEARS :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 3 2008, 03:29 PM~11509386
> *POWDER COATING THE DOOR RAILS......YOUR A FOOL......YOU WONT HAVE THE CAR 20 MONTHS LITTLE OWN 20 YEARS :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


it will be for sale Jan 2nd 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider

love it!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2008, 05:35 AM~11368127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love  the way the wheels sit  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said yesterday i took off all the steering shit and brake drums and detailed them i didnt want them to rust up  :biggrin:
> *



what a great built up, am very glad that i stumbled into this


----------



## nickatina

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2008, 03:23 PM~11463420
> *How about these
> 
> "WHY DO YOU HAVE TO GO TO THE HYDRAULIC SHOP AGAIN?"
> "WHY ARE YOU LEAVING AT 7AM WHERE ARE YOU GOING SO EARLY?"
> "WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS IN THE GARAGE?"
> "THERES 4 BOXES ON THE  PORCH FOR YOU!"
> "WHY ARE YOU GOING TO THE SWAP MEET DON'T YOU HAVE EVERYTHING YOU NEED?"
> *



Shit, with 50,000+ posts I'm surprised your ass don't hear:

"WHY THE HELL YOU ALWAYS ON THAT DAMN COMPUTER SO MUCH!" 



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Sep 3 2008, 06:53 PM~11511249
> *Shit, with 50,000+ posts I'm surprised your ass don't hear:
> 
> "WHY THE HELL YOU ALWAYS ON THAT DAMN COMPUTER SO MUCH!"
> :biggrin:
> *



in reality i probably have 20k posts a long time ago me and one of the mods were racking up our post counts messing around (b4 flood control) and we racked up like 20 or 25k posts in a month just for the fuck of it. But heres some pics to keep things moving 










































need some opinions about the lay out of the pumps.


----------



## bams

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 03:56 PM~11509592
> *it will be for sale Jan 2nd 2009  :biggrin:
> *


dont sell it keep it and buy my 62 rag.


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 08:57 PM~11512698
> *need some opinions about the lay out of the pumps.
> *


I know the perfect layout for it... in the trunk of my 60.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 3 2008, 09:52 PM~11513279
> *I know the perfect layout for it...  in the trunk of my 60.
> *


ordered your stuff today for your car :biggrin: i think u will like the subtle red anodizing to accent it :0


----------



## CHUCC

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 09:55 PM~11513308
> *ordered your stuff today for your car  :biggrin: i think u will like the subtle red anodizing to accent it  :0
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 3 2008, 10:12 PM~11513490
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

I think the layout, of the pumps looks great, but the tanks would look better if they were a little bigger.


----------



## Black86Cutty

Will It Be In Vegas?


----------



## D-Cheeze

VERY NICE BUILD ...GONNA KEEP WATCHIN THIS ONE


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 3 2008, 10:30 PM~11513665
> *Will It Be In Vegas?
> *



nope wont be done til probably november


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 11:45 PM~11509037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start of the door panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> door rails powder coated to make sure they look nice in 20 years  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta keep the sun out.
> *



may i ask what brand this interiour is? looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 4 2008, 04:20 AM~11514649
> *may i ask what brand this interiour is? looks real good :thumbsup:
> *


This high quality interior kit is brought to you by the fine people at C.A.R.S. 1. Great care is taken to replicate even the smallest detail of the original interior, taking you back to a time when your vehicle was factory fresh. When your ass hits the seats, you will know a C.A.R.S. 1 interior kit was money well spent.
Please contact your nearest Bowtie Connection to place your order today!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2008, 08:38 AM~11514805
> *This high quality interior kit is brought to you by the fine people at C.A.R.S. 1. Great care is taken to replicate even the smallest detail of the original interior, taking you back to a time when your vehicle was factory fresh. When your ass hits the seats, you will know a C.A.R.S. 1 interior kit was money well spent.
> Please contact your nearest Bowtie Connection to place your order today!
> *


Show you're right.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 10:57 PM~11512698
> *in reality i probably have 20k posts a long time ago me and one of the mods were racking up our post counts messing around (b4 flood control) and we racked up like 20 or 25k posts in a month just for the fuck of it. But heres some pics to keep things moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need some opinions about the lay out of the pumps.
> *


I'm no Aircraft expert, but I'm 99% sure that tape's not gonna hold


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 3 2008, 08:57 PM~11512698
> *in reality i probably have 20k posts a long time ago me and one of the mods were racking up our post counts messing around (b4 flood control) and we racked up like 20 or 25k posts in a month just for the fuck of it. But heres some pics to keep things moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need some opinions about the lay out of the pumps.
> *


I LIKE THE CUSTOM TOUCH OF MASKING TAPE! :biggrin: J/K THEY LOOK REALLY GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2008, 05:38 AM~11514805
> *This high quality interior kit is brought to you by the fine people at C.A.R.S. 1. Great care is taken to replicate even the smallest detail of the original interior, taking you back to a time when your vehicle was factory fresh. When your ass hits the seats, you will know a C.A.R.S. 1 interior kit was money well spent.
> Please contact your nearest Bowtie Connection to place your order today!
> *


YOU MUST BE A SALEMAN FOR CARS1/BOWTIE BECAUSE EVEN IF I WAS BLIND I WOULD BUY AN INTERIOR KIT AFTER HEARING THAT SPEACH :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

i thought you were doing the metal moonroof in this one?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 4 2008, 10:20 AM~11516626
> *i thought you were doing the metal moonroof in this one?
> *


i was going to but decided not too i know it would look bad ass but im knee deep into this thing as it is dont see how adding another 1000.00 for a hole in the roof was gonna get me any closer to being finished (and i couldnt find one LOL) :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 4 2008, 09:58 AM~11515853
> *YOU MUST BE A SALEMAN FOR CARS1/BOWTIE BECAUSE EVEN IF I WAS BLIND I WOULD BUY AN INTERIOR KIT AFTER HEARING THAT SPEACH :biggrin:
> *


Hahahaha, everyone who paid the few extra hundred for the CARS1 kit becomes a salesman after they see a P.U.I. kit (the other repro interior kit brand). :biggrin: 

Friends dont let friends buy cheap interior kits, lol.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2008, 09:24 AM~11516664
> *Hahahaha, everyone who paid the few extra hundred for the CARS1 kit becomes a salesman after they see a P.U.I. kit (the other repro interior kit brand).  :biggrin:
> 
> Friends dont let friends buy cheap interior kits, lol.
> *


JUST WISH THEY HAD THEM FOR 76 CHEVYS


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2008, 10:24 AM~11516664
> *Hahahaha, everyone who paid the few extra hundred for the CARS1 kit becomes a salesman after they see a P.U.I. kit (the other repro interior kit brand).  :biggrin:
> 
> Friends dont let friends buy cheap interior kits, lol.
> *


I WAS NOT TRYING TO CLOWN.....I HAVE A CARS 1 KIT FOR MY CAR AND I ALWAYS TRY TO CONVINCE PEOPLE TO BUY A KIT FOR THEIR IMPALAS AND IF YOUR GONNA SPEND THE MONEY SPEND IT AT THE SOURCE......I HAVE NEVER HEARD ANYONE PITCH AN INTERIOR KIT THAT GOOD.......I WAS SIMPLY ADMIRING YOUR VERBAGE!!!!!


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 4 2008, 12:36 PM~11517847
> *I WAS NOT TRYING TO CLOWN.....I HAVE A CARS 1 KIT FOR MY CAR AND I ALWAYS TRY TO CONVINCE PEOPLE TO BUY A KIT FOR THEIR IMPALAS AND IF YOUR GONNA SPEND THE MONEY SPEND IT AT THE SOURCE......I HAVE NEVER HEARD ANYONE PITCH AN INTERIOR KIT THAT GOOD.......I WAS SIMPLY ADMIRING YOUR VERBAGE!!!!!
> *


HE'S GETTING COMMISION :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## SJDEUCE

:biggrin: GOD DAMN ...SHITING ON FOOLS.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME+Sep 4 2008, 01:36 PM~11517847-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS NOT TRYING TO CLOWN.....I HAVE A CARS 1 KIT FOR MY CAR AND I ALWAYS TRY TO CONVINCE PEOPLE TO BUY A KIT FOR THEIR IMPALAS AND IF YOUR GONNA SPEND THE MONEY SPEND IT AT THE SOURCE......I HAVE NEVER HEARD ANYONE PITCH AN INTERIOR KIT THAT GOOD.......I WAS SIMPLY ADMIRING YOUR VERBAGE!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, i didnt take it that way. Thanks for observing my linguistic exhuberance on that one, lol.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2008, 05:06 PM~11519810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Side to side switch coming soon? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2008, 05:47 PM~11520642
> *Nah, i didnt take it that way. Thanks for observing my linguistic exhuberance on that one, lol.
> Side to side switch coming soon?  :cheesy:
> *



its at the chromer i decided to try and save the one i have instead of a repro


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2008, 06:49 PM~11520657
> *its at the chromer i decided to try and save the one i have instead of a repro
> *


Captain Save-A-Switch!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

man oh man, brent where have i been, i just seen this topic, bro you are doing it up on this build, i had to read all 24 pages just to catch up.. GOOD job big homie...gonna be the cleanest 62 og with da aircrafts in tha trunk, wow :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

looking real good homie


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 4 2008, 07:59 PM~11521754
> *man oh man, brent where have i been, i just seen this topic, bro you are doing it up on this build, i had to read all 24 pages just to catch up.. GOOD job big homie...gonna be the cleanest 62 og with da aircrafts in tha trunk, wow :thumbsup:
> *



thanks wish i could do it big like you but moneys funny out here so i had to change it up :biggrin: will have pics tomorrow of the painted roof :0


----------



## HustlerSpank

It gets deep up herrr  
9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: granpa, ccarriii, impala61pat, skandalouz, wantsome, HustlerSpank, rag61, Dylante63


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2008, 04:06 PM~11519810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY IS THE VENT WINDOW SWITCH ON THE PASS SIDE MOUNTED IN THE UP AND DOWN POSITION????????SHOULDNT IT BE MOUNTED SIDE WAYS SINCE THE DRIVER SWITCH IS A SIDE BY SIDE SWITCH.......JUST WONDERING???????????


----------



## Mr Impala

yeah i might flip it around im not sure yet.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2008, 09:42 AM~11525950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


simply beautiful man, :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 4 2008, 08:01 PM~11521768
> *thanks wish i could do it big like you but moneys funny out here so i had to change it up  :biggrin: will have pics tomorrow of the painted roof  :0
> *


money is funny everywhere right now, why you think im still crawling,maybe oneday i'll start to jogging again. maybe....... anyway, im very impressed, nice work...looks like tha chevyshop is doing it up nice...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

some paper work i found with my pumps


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2008, 01:24 PM~11516664
> *Hahahaha, everyone who paid the few extra hundred for the CARS1 kit becomes a salesman after they see a P.U.I. kit (the other repro interior kit brand).  :biggrin:
> 
> Friends dont let friends buy cheap interior kits, lol.
> *


PUI is garbage.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2008, 11:42 AM~11525950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember seeing a 62 this color in lowrider mag like in 97 and fell in love with the color. Glad you did a buildup topic on this car!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

looking great homie!


----------



## Joost....

wow i missed ou ton this topic until now :0 VERY nice build up brent, i was wondering what you were building these days :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 5 2008, 01:28 PM~11526333
> *PUI is garbage.
> *


Those kick panels you sent me suck and don't match the red in my ragtop.


----------



## downforce

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2008, 09:42 AM~11525950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice build, can't wait to see it finished.


:roflmao: :roflmao: @ homeboy's t-shirt


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 4 2008, 02:38 PM~11514805
> *This high quality interior kit is brought to you by the fine people at C.A.R.S. 1. Great care is taken to replicate even the smallest detail of the original interior, taking you back to a time when your vehicle was factory fresh. When your ass hits the seats, you will know a C.A.R.S. 1 interior kit was money well spent.
> Please contact your nearest Bowtie Connection to place your order today!
> *



:0 I sure know who to call now for my future impala project


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 4 2008, 08:16 PM~11517176
> *JUST WISH THEY HAD THEM FOR 76 CHEVYS
> *



x2 !


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2008, 09:42 AM~11525950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2008, 09:42 AM~11525950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know ya want it "OG" but thats perfect for some patterns and does coast still owe ya? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 5 2008, 04:29 PM~11529387
> *i know ya want it "OG" but thats perfect for some patterns and does coast still owe ya? :biggrin:
> *



naw he owes jason j now :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2008, 05:42 PM~11529481
> *naw he owes jason j now  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fulltop74

COMING ALONG FAST NICE JOB! 

What C.A.R.S website? I need and interior kit.


----------



## fulltop74

nevermind i got it

http://www.carsinc.com/parts/interior-items/


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 5 2008, 04:42 PM~11529481-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw he owes jason j now  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Sep 5 2008, 04:59 PM~11529575
> *:0
> *


i guess some patterns on a gray hardtop would be nice too


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 5 2008, 09:28 AM~11526333
> *PUI is garbage.
> *


I thought they all came from PUI ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Sep 5 2008, 02:54 PM~11528621
> *:0  I sure know who to call now for my future impala project
> *


 Cars1 is great. 

Hey, Mr. Impala....whats the muzik plans?? Going back with Gordo?


----------



## 704 Sheen

When you moving it over to the classifieds? :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 5 2008, 09:08 PM~11531620
> *When you moving it over to the classifieds? :biggrin:
> *


i think somewhere he said jan 1st :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 5 2008, 08:57 PM~11531507
> *Cars1 is great.
> 
> Hey, Mr. Impala....whats the muzik plans?? Going back with Gordo?
> *


Alpine deck and eq of course fosgate amps of course jl woofers of course ( 3 8's) all jbl t series speakers inside and thats about it. Yes Gordo is doing it for me he is the man


----------



## HustlerSpank

:0


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2008, 10:47 PM~11532008
> *Alpine deck*



:biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln

keeping it O.G.
Nice work homie...


----------



## Mr Impala

my chrome guy is AMAZING diescast is real hard to get this nice and if u saw my vent switch when i got it i thought it was hopeless. got my seats done my chrome back some more powder coat back and things are moving along


----------



## DeeLoc

yeah that's real nice chrome work!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 5 2008, 09:47 PM~11532008
> *Alpine deck and eq of course fosgate amps of course jl woofers of course ( 3 8's) all jbl t series speakers inside and thats about it. Yes Gordo is doing it for me he is the man
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

All the chrome looks great. :biggrin: The plater did a helluva job , especially on the vent switch.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Rear Bumper Assy 62 Chevy Impala Complete w/brackets!! 
Complete Bumper With Reinforcement & Brackets & LicLamp





Item number: 150291680828


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

62 Chev Impala, Front Bumper Assy with Brackets & Reinf 






Item number: 150291631103


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2008, 01:19 AM~11532351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my chrome guy is AMAZING diescast is real hard to get this nice and if u saw my vent switch when i got it i thought it was hopeless. got my seats done my chrome back some more powder coat back and things are moving along
> *


Real nice Brent.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2008, 10:16 AM~11534830
> *Real nice Brent.
> *


X2


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 5 2008, 06:42 PM~11529481-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw he owes jason j now  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JasonJ_@Sep 5 2008, 06:59 PM~11529575
> *:0
> *


 :| :scrutinize:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 5 2008, 12:28 PM~11526333
> *PUI is garbage.
> *



Where the hell have you been?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 6 2008, 10:07 AM~11534490
> *62 Chev Impala, Front Bumper Assy with Brackets & Reinf
> Item number: 150291631103
> *



saw em thanks C R U S T Y


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

If anypne has ever considered getting reproduction grill teeth for their 62 grills please don't do it you will drive yourself into an insane asylum!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2008, 10:55 PM~11538371
> *If anypne has ever considered getting reproduction grill teeth for their 62 grills please don't do it you will drive yourself into an insane asylum!!!
> *


 :biggrin: i need a perfect unbent 62 grill myself!


----------



## BIG MARC

Looking good my ninja!!!You staying at CP for Super Show?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 7 2008, 08:03 AM~11539228
> *Looking good my ninja!!!You staying at CP for Super Show?
> *



yeah the homie took care of me again hes serioulsy hooked me up and he knows we appreciate it. If not I was gonna crash at your pad and kick riley out :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2008, 08:08 AM~11539252
> *yeah the homie took care of me again hes serioulsy hooked me up and he knows we appreciate it. If not I was gonna crash at your pad and kick riley out  :biggrin:
> *


Haha!Not funny cuzz you would be kiccing me out!Yea,I'm a Daddy's Girl Beotch,I'm sleeping on the floor in her room while she's in my room in my bed taking over.Tried booting her and the wife out and they always come bacc...only way for the big guy to catch some Z's.I know I'm a loser.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 7 2008, 08:13 AM~11539280
> *Haha!Not funny cuzz you would be kiccing me out!Yea,I'm a Daddy's Girl Beotch,I'm sleeping on the floor in her room while she's in my room in my bed taking over.Tried booting her and the wife out and they always come bacc...only way for the big guy to catch some Z's.I know I'm a loser.
> *



LOL man my boy wkes up and finds out hes in the crib boy he wakes everyone up real quick! I have to sleep on the couch sometimes cuz even with a CA KING I still get a foot in my eye or an elbow!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 7 2008, 08:24 AM~11539340
> *LOL man my boy wkes up and finds out hes in the crib boy he wakes everyone up real quick! I have to sleep on the couch sometimes cuz even with a CA KING I still get a foot in my eye or an elbow!
> *


Oh yeah!Trust me I know,she thinks I'm either a bean bag or pillow but she hits the ribs,I can't deal with it when I have to wake up @ 4am.Things we do for these brats!Are you going full frame or partial?Looking good as always.Better start staccing my chips for day after New Years. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## graham

ttt.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

whole car is painted should have pics tomorrow


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Cool.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## HustlerSpank

Pics?


----------



## THE PETE-STA

DID YOU MAKE THAT TRIP TODAY?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2008, 08:27 PM~11543758
> *DID YOU MAKE THAT TRIP TODAY?
> *



naw noone to roll with me all the homies were busy  go get it for me and ill pay you :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## SixFourClownin

I wasnt too sure about this style at first, but its growing on me, I can respect what your doing (trying something different) good luck bro, I know it will be nice, looks fucking great already.


----------



## deesta

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by PublicEnemy1964_@Sep 8 2008, 09:00 AM~11547131
> *I wasnt too sure about this style at first, but its growing on me, I can respect what your doing (trying something different) good luck bro, I know it will be nice, looks fucking great already.
> *



fuck chrome LOL its too damn much money too hard to keep clean! I thought this would be something different and look good. I think people can respect the work put into the car with or without the chrome, ive had a few people come to the house and see the frame and were just as impressed as my 59 frame as far as details and stuff. I really want this car to look like it came from chevy in 62 ready for whittier blvd :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Its a hell of an idea, by the looks of it it looks like chevy produced it, good craftsmanship bro.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 11:57 AM~11547110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great. :nicoderm:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Fuck a RAG im getting me HT's from now on :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

still trying to figure out if i should do the side trim white or fawn to match the dash


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 8 2008, 10:18 AM~11547814
> *Fuck a RAG im getting me HT's from now on :biggrin:
> *



ht's r in style this year


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 12:20 PM~11547839
> *still trying to figure out if i should do the side trim white or fawn to match the dash
> *


IF YOU DO WHITE IT WOULD STAND OUT MORE. DOING FAWN WILL MAKE IT SUBTLE AND BLEND IN MORE WITH THE COLOR........


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 08:57 AM~11547110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY BRENT I WANT TO BE JUST LIKE YOU WHEN I GROW UP :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection

stop posting pics and get to work


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: 

Absolutely love the color man!


----------



## 801Rider

:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 8 2008, 08:57 AM~11547110-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bowtieconnection_@Sep 8 2008, 11:43 AM~11548629
> *stop posting pics and get to work
> *



:0
Today, 08:57 AM


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 12:09 PM~11548864
> *:0
> Today, 08:57 AM
> *


NIIIICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 10:20 AM~11547839
> *still trying to figure out if i should do the side trim white or fawn to match the dash
> *


I THINK THE FAWN.....NOTHING ON THE CAR IS WHITE BUT THE OWNER.........LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 8 2008, 01:43 PM~11548629
> *stop posting pics and get to work
> *


 :0


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

love that color :thumbsup:


----------



## RawSixOneSS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 8 2008, 02:46 PM~11550165
> *I THINK THE FAWN.....NOTHING ON THE CAR IS WHITE BUT THE OWNER.........LOL
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 05:09 PM~11551371
> *:angry:
> *


WHAT U MAD ABOUT......YOU WANT WHITE IN THE MOLDINGS OR YOU MAD YOUR WHITE..............LOL...............CRACKER.................LOL


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 8 2008, 05:15 PM~11551426
> *WHAT U MAD ABOUT......YOU WANT WHITE IN THE MOLDINGS OR YOU MAD YOUR WHITE..............LOL...............CRACKER.................LOL
> *


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 8 2008, 05:15 PM~11551426
> *WHAT U MAD ABOUT......YOU WANT WHITE IN THE MOLDINGS OR YOU MAD YOUR WHITE..............LOL...............CRACKER.................LOL
> *


thanks for telling me that 62 4dr had a power seat in it asshole!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 11:20 AM~11547839
> *still trying to figure out if i should do the side trim white or fawn to match the dash
> *


WOOO WOOOOOO, you know them haters wont like THAT!!! :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 8 2008, 03:46 PM~11550165
> *I THINK THE FAWN.....NOTHING ON THE CAR IS WHITE BUT THE OWNER.........LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag61

looking good bro, love the color...


----------



## Sixty34me

Brent this car is turning out awsome!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 8 2008, 02:46 PM~11550165
> *I THINK THE FAWN.....NOTHING ON THE CAR IS WHITE BUT THE OWNER.........LOL
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 8 2008, 11:43 AM~11548629
> *stop posting pics and get to work
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 08:57 AM~11547110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 08:57 AM~11547110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn brent , thats a beauty


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 05:38 PM~11551674
> *thanks for telling me that 62 4dr had a power seat in it asshole!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THEY DIDNT TELL ME IT HAD A POWER SEAT.......I DIDNT EVEN KNOW UNTIL ABOUT 10 MINUTES AGO DRE CALLED ME AND TOLD ME HIS BOY BENNY GOT IT......IM MAD AS HELL TOO I NEED ANOTHER POWER SEAT FOR MY ACE AND FOR FREE.99 AND A LITTLE MANUAL LABOR THAT'S THE DEAL OF THE YEAR......


----------



## redrum702

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 8 2008, 09:28 PM~11554033
> *THEY DIDNT TELL ME IT HAD A POWER SEAT.......I DIDNT EVEN KNOW UNTIL ABOUT 10 MINUTES AGO DRE CALLED ME AND TOLD ME HIS BOY BENNY GOT IT......IM MAD AS HELL TOO I NEED ANOTHER POWER SEAT FOR MY ACE AND FOR FREE.99 AND A LITTLE MANUAL LABOR THAT'S THE DEAL OF THE YEAR......
> *


NO OJ IT WAS FREE NO LABOR THATS WHAT HOMIES DO


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 12:21 PM~11547296
> *fuck chrome LOL its too damn much money too hard to keep clean! I thought this would be something different and look good. I think people can respect the work put into the car with or without the chrome, ive had a few people come to the house and see the frame and were just as impressed as my 59 frame as far as details and stuff. I really want this car to look like it came from chevy in 62 ready for whittier blvd  :biggrin:
> *


AMEN. I would rather have something like this anyday. Something you can take out and roll and enjoy any day of the week. And not have to spend more time cleaning than enjoying it. Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Sep 8 2008, 09:33 PM~11554097
> *NO OJ IT WAS FREE NO LABOR THATS WHAT HOMIES DO
> *


I HEAR THAT I WANT A HOMIE LIKE THAT YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND ONE......


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 8 2008, 09:54 PM~11554373
> *I HEAR THAT I WANT A HOMIE LIKE THAT YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND ONE......
> *












be a homie and go grab this for me off that 62 i ended up with 2 nice powder coated drivers sides! I need a pass side so i can finish putting my front end together!


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 05:21 PM~11547296
> *fuck chrome LOL its too damn much money too hard to keep clean! I thought this would be something different and look good. I think people can respect the work put into the car with or without the chrome, ive had a few people come to the house and see the frame and were just as impressed as my 59 frame as far as details and stuff. I really want this car to look like it came from chevy in 62 ready for whittier blvd  :biggrin:
> *


Cant be better sayed


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 8 2008, 09:54 PM~11554373
> *I HEAR THAT I WANT A HOMIE LIKE THAT YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND ONE......
> *


i got a 64 power seat needs to be taken apart and detailed but its complete i need a 61 62 seat they are different. I think I have a line on a restored one ill know tomorrow if not ill have to pay 550 for the one on ebay


----------



## Mr Impala

i was doing ok til i realized i had two of the same side headlight buckets! Why is it when i get stuff on LIL i get two of the same side all the time!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

how about these tanks?

how about a eemco side winder? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 10:21 PM~11555296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about these tanks?
> 
> how about a eemco side winder?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11554702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be a homie and go grab this for me off that 62 i ended up with 2 nice powder coated drivers sides! I need a pass side so i can finish putting my front end together!
> *


Brent I think I might have a set of 62 headlight buckets :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 10:21 PM~11554732
> *i got a 64 power seat needs to be taken apart and detailed but its complete i need a 61 62 seat they are different. I think I have a line on a restored one ill know tomorrow if not ill have to pay 550 for the one on ebay
> *


I might have some tracks for a 61 62 seat also I will check it out when I get home .


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 8 2008, 12:17 PM~11548354
> *IF YOU DO WHITE IT WOULD STAND OUT MORE. DOING FAWN WILL MAKE IT SUBTLE AND BLEND IN MORE WITH THE COLOR........
> *


I think the whole idea of the car is to be subtle...  Outstanding work!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 9 2008, 09:19 AM~11556555
> *I think the whole idea of the car is to be subtle...  Outstanding work!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> how about these tanks?
> 
> :nono:


----------



## Mr Impala

> how about these tanks?
> 
> :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> :0
Click to expand...


----------



## 84caddy

29 pages - howd I miss this thread???? must be slippin

another GREAT build Brent! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 9 2008, 10:01 AM~11557789
> *29 pages - howd I miss this thread???? must be slippin
> 
> another GREAT build Brent!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Sup Mr. ETNIES :biggrin: hows the cadi coming?


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2008, 12:04 PM~11557811
> *Sup Mr. ETNIES  :biggrin:  hows the cadi coming?
> *


right now its at my homie's shop gettin the AC retrofitted

been workin the hoppin bugs out


----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 9 2008, 10:10 AM~11557844
> *right now its at my homie's shop gettin the AC retrofitted
> 
> been workin the hoppin bugs out
> *



gonna hit back bumper huh :0 It ws looking good i know its alot of work but its a lecab u cant go wrong!


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2008, 12:40 PM~11558051
> *gonna hit back bumper huh  :0 It ws looking good i know its alot of work but its a lecab u cant go wrong!
> *


nah - the gold coupe!  

the lecabs still at the tin man - floors are set in, firewall's done....but I'm behind a rich dudes 56 rag right now


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 9 2008, 02:39 PM~11559004
> *nah - the gold coupe!
> 
> the lecabs still at the tin man - floors are set in, firewall's done....but I'm behind a rich dudes 56 rag right now
> *


UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN ON THAT ONE. MY PROJECT HAS BEEN PUT ON HOLD AT THE SHOP, BECUZ SOMEONE COME THROUGH WITH AN UNLIMITED BUDJET......... :angry: BUT THEY LET ME COME UP THERE AND DO THE WORK MY..... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin6

Brent, it was cool meeting you and thanks for the quick tour of BTC on Thursday I was going to take some pics but realized when i got there that my camera was dead. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by hoppin6_@Sep 9 2008, 07:57 PM~11562164
> *Brent,  it was cool meeting you and thanks for the quick tour of BTC on Thursday I was going to take some pics but realized when i got there that my camera was dead.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Sup brotha


----------



## HustlerSpank

:ugh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11554702-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be a homie and go grab this for me off that 62 i ended up with 2 nice powder coated drivers sides! I need a pass side so i can finish putting my front end together!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i got one :biggrin: send me the nice drivers and ill send ya a need powder passenger
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 10:21 PM~11554732
> *i got a 64 power seat needs to be taken apart and detailed but its complete i need a 61 62 seat they are different. I think I have a line on a restored one ill know tomorrow if not ill have to pay 550 for the one on ebay
> *


what the difference??


----------



## bams

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2008, 11:19 PM~11555283
> *i was doing ok til i realized i had two of the same side headlight buckets! Why is it when i get stuff on LIL i get two of the same side all the time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry about that i didnt know i gave you two of the same side. get with who i sold the rag too he may have the other side


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by bams_@Sep 9 2008, 10:38 PM~11563884
> *sorry about that i didnt know i gave you two of the same side. get with who i sold the rag too he may have the other side
> *


i think it was me that actually sent him 2 of the same side by accident :/


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 9 2008, 11:27 PM~11564850
> *i think it was me that actually sent him 2 of the same side by accident :/
> *



yeah it was wired 61 he dropped the ball!  JK you hooked me up good i know you just sent the ones u had and they were nice just the same damn side! :biggrin: You get my other stuff out yet?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 9 2008, 06:43 AM~11556703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about these tanks?
> 
> :nono:
> *


What happen.. did you get in contact with homie for those tanks your looking for? If you can't find them in time just settle for the A-6. Better then that big port mutha fucker you got on it in the picture.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:yes:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

TTT


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 9 2008, 08:45 PM~11563279
> *i got one  :biggrin:  send me the nice drivers and ill send ya a need powder passenger
> what the difference??
> *


61, 62 floor mounts are shorter ( where they bolt to the floor) and 63 ,64 are longer


----------



## TROUBLESOME

HEY THERE BIG GUY WE HAVENT SEEN ANY NEW PICS IN A FEW DAYS WHAT THE HOLD UP SLACKER...................


----------



## JasonJ

SOLD? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 11 2008, 01:40 PM~11577667
> *HEY THERE BIG GUY WE HAVENT SEEN ANY NEW PICS IN A FEW DAYS WHAT THE HOLD UP SLACKER...................
> *


burnt out  i been doing a few things here and there but nothing to get excited about. probably next week ill have some pics


----------



## Mr Impala

mad hopper :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

camera phone pic but the body is all color sanded and buffed


----------



## Coast One

LOOKIN GOOD! uffin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 01:48 PM~11587038
> *camera phone pic but the body is all color sanded and buffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 12 2008, 10:33 PM~11589558
> *
> *


x62


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## JasonJ

"1962"
:0


----------



## Mr Impala

aquired front and rear NOS guards today even has the pull handle!


----------



## Sin Sixty

ooohhh look at all that NOS stuff :0


----------



## Skim

damn u came up


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 09:57 PM~11590693
> *aquired front and rear NOS guards today even has the pull handle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baller status right there!


----------



## Crazy Cutty

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 9 2008, 10:01 AM~11557789
> *29 pages - howd I miss this thread???? must be slippin
> 
> another GREAT build Brent!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2, lookin good brent.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 12 2008, 11:29 PM~11590489
> *"1962"
> :0
> *



x2....nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 09:57 PM~11590693
> *aquired front and rear NOS guards today even has the pull handle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONLY YOU!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING REAL NICE BRENT!!


----------



## Ulysses 2

Did you ever get the batteries?


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 13 2008, 12:30 PM~11593462
> *Did you ever get the batteries?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Oh my



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 09:26 PM~11590468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 01:48 PM~11587038
> *camera phone pic but the body is all color sanded and buffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so you painted 2k primer, jp looks good


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 13 2008, 03:31 PM~11594343
> *so you painted 2k primer, jp looks good
> *


better than star ass patterns


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2008, 10:42 PM~11595495
> *better than star ass patterns
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala

bought something i didnt need today :biggrin: original paint southgate built 64 ht pretty solid car was hit in the front but owner gave me all the stuff to fix it! Couldnt pass it up for the price :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

saddle interior and the paint code is SR saddle with ermine white roof! Only option was a padded dash. Maybe ill build this one after the 62 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 13 2008, 08:42 PM~11595495-->
> 
> 
> 
> better than star ass patterns
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2008, 09:25 PM~11595777
> *bought something i didnt need today  :biggrin:  original paint southgate built 64 ht pretty solid car was hit in the front but owner gave me all the stuff to fix it! Couldnt pass it up for the price  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool, you got it! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2008, 08:25 PM~11595777
> *bought something i didnt need today  :biggrin:  original paint southgate built 64 ht pretty solid car was hit in the front but owner gave me all the stuff to fix it! Couldnt pass it up for the price  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAD MONEY!! :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 13 2008, 09:50 PM~11596354
> *MAD MONEY!!  :wave:
> *



shit dude damn near gave me the car free :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2008, 08:25 PM~11595777
> *bought something i didnt need today  :biggrin:  original paint southgate built 64 ht pretty solid car was hit in the front but owner gave me all the stuff to fix it! Couldnt pass it up for the price  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 man you move quick... I didn't even know you were looking; bet you'll have this one done before 09


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2008, 08:28 PM~11595795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saddle interior and the paint code is SR saddle with ermine white roof! Only option was a padded dash. Maybe ill build this one after the 62  :biggrin:
> *


good find :thumbsup:


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 12 2008, 08:29 PM~11590489
> *"1962"
> :0
> *



no shiiiit :thumbsup: all in the details


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2008, 07:42 PM~11595495
> *better than star ass patterns
> *


lolololol they were inspired by your girl :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 14 2008, 08:28 AM~11598214
> *lolololol they were inspired by your girl :0  :biggrin:
> *


then tell your wife she has bad taste


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Sep 14 2008, 09:28 AM~11598214-->
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol they were inspired by your girl :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2008, 09:33 AM~11598248
> *then tell your wife she has bad taste
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2008, 11:33 AM~11598248
> *then tell your wife she has bad taste
> *


All these years on layitlow, and Brent will never ease up on Jimmy for his patterns. lol.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 09:39 AM~11598588
> *All these years on layitlow, and Brent will never ease up on Jimmy for his patterns. lol.
> *


its either that or his double sided astro van decisionc decisions :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

jimmy with throw a hissy about the 2 front end van... his pussy bleeds on that one..... someone send him a box of tampons..... nice build brent


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 09:39 AM~11598588
> *All these years on layitlow, and Brent will never ease up on Jimmy for his patterns. lol.
> *


he is just upset he cant build anything custom, i thought this was lowriding not paint a solid color and pretend to lowride :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 12 2008, 10:57 PM~11590693
> *aquired front and rear NOS guards today even has the pull handle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ...Those make your car look like shit...give them to me and I'll make sure they are properly disposed of.... I'm doing you a favor


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 14 2008, 02:36 PM~11600081
> *:0 ...Those make your car look like shit...give them to me and I'll make sure they are properly disposed of.... I'm doing you a favor
> *












i already disposed of the box that the rear ones came in lol :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 14 2008, 01:44 PM~11599829
> *he is just upset he cant build anything custom, i thought this was lowriding not paint a solid color and pretend to lowride :biggrin:
> *



go finish patching your 59 and get them 14 different colors on it and lowride!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2008, 07:25 PM~11595777
> *bought something i didnt need today  :biggrin:  original paint southgate built 64 ht pretty solid car was hit in the front but owner gave me all the stuff to fix it! Couldnt pass it up for the price  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  

DEUCE IS LOOKING GOOD BRENT.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2008, 04:01 PM~11600549
> *go finish patching your 59 and get them 14 different colors on it and lowride!
> *


lololol, its already patched fool, how long til you sell this one


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2008, 03:54 PM~11600488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already disposed of the box that the rear ones came in lol  :0
> *


BRENT YOU HAVE A CLEEEEAN GARAGE FLOOR!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 14 2008, 05:34 PM~11601110
> *BRENT YOU HAVE A CLEEEEAN GARAGE FLOOR!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


i put that shit together in my living room LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

man this looks like ordinary shit but these r the details that i think will make my car stand out. Its damn near impossible to fine dealer plates from a dealership thats been closed since the 70's even harder to find a PAIR then you have to find a chrome shop that can even salvage them since they are 40 year old pot metal. they were pretty pitted. then i had to mask em up and painted them the same color as the side stripe on the car to tie them into that. Not really big deals just trying to get every last detail right!


----------



## Mr Impala

another funny thing i noticed is the 1962 sticker is like a cream color with green letters, my pumps are green and so is my glass! seems like it all ties together real nice


----------



## racerboy

Great job! It really is in the details.... I have been trying to find original frames as well. Those you have look fantastic!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2008, 08:40 PM~11601141
> *i put that shit together in my living room LOL  :biggrin:
> *


x61 Forget that outside heat, bring it on inside to the controlled climate! :yes:


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2008, 07:53 PM~11602132
> *another funny thing i noticed is the 1962 sticker is like a cream color with green letters, my pumps are green and so is my glass! seems like it all ties together real nice
> *


green tinted glass? :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2008, 08:05 PM~11602262
> *x61 Forget that outside heat, bring it on inside to the controlled climate! :yes:
> *



i have central air in my garage but my boy was asleep and i had to hear out for him :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2008, 08:40 PM~11602668
> *i have central air in my garage but my boy was asleep and i had to hear out for him  :biggrin:
> *


baaaaaalliiiiiinnnnnnn


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## Mr Impala

fuck the dmv! said my plates have to go on a 58 chevy now i gotta buy some more WTF! on top of that it takes 4 months to get the YOM stuff done. I found a local set for 350.00 but now i gotta go back to the dmv and redo this shit! All this BS for some plates!


----------



## Mr Impala

then i went and bought this today man the shit i get myself into!


----------



## BIG DUKE 714

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2008, 11:35 PM~11613419
> *then i went and bought this today man the shit i get myself into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Big bread :0


----------



## Mr Impala

naw paid 2500 for it. will be the next project after the 62 sells


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2008, 11:29 PM~11613389
> *fuck the dmv! said my plates have to go on a 58 chevy now i gotta buy some more WTF! on top of that it takes 4 months to get the YOM stuff done. I found a local set for 350.00 but now i gotta go back to the dmv and redo this shit! All this BS for some plates!
> *


Why? You should be able to use them with the 62 sticker. Were they not clear? I'd go to another DMV or contact Sacramento. Those plates are good from 56-62 as long as the sticker year is the same year as the car.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 16 2008, 02:04 AM~11613989
> *Why? You should be able to use them with the 62 sticker. Were they not clear? I'd go to another DMV or contact Sacramento. Those plates are good from 56-62 as long as the sticker year is the same year as the car.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2008, 01:35 AM~11613419
> *then i went and bought this today man the shit i get myself into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  
look at charles manson in the back.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Sep 16 2008, 03:04 AM~11613989
> *Why? You should be able to use them with the 62 sticker. Were they not clear? I'd go to another DMV or contact Sacramento. Those plates are good from 56-62 as long as the sticker year is the same year as the car.
> *


they were registered to a 58 ht impala and have a 58 sticker on them so they r ssaying once a YOM sticker is issued to that particular plate it has to stay on a 58


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 13 2008, 09:25 PM~11595777
> *bought something i didnt need today  :biggrin:  original paint southgate built 64 ht pretty solid car was hit in the front but owner gave me all the stuff to fix it! Couldnt pass it up for the price  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any better pics?


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2008, 12:35 AM~11613419
> *then i went and bought this today man the shit i get myself into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Brent... is this the one from Janesville?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 16 2008, 07:32 AM~11614669
> *Hey Brent... is this the one from Janesville?
> *



sure is


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 16 2008, 07:12 AM~11614557
> *Any better pics?
> *



topic in the for sale section has some pics


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 16 2008, 06:45 AM~11614428
> *:0  :biggrin:
> look at charles manson in the back.
> *


yea that dude looks scary!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 16 2008, 12:00 PM~11615585
> *yea that dude looks scary!
> *


 hno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 15 2008, 11:35 PM~11613419
> *then i went and bought this today man the shit i get myself into!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST SOLD ONE 63 AND HAD TO GET ANOTHER ONE!!LOL, THAT DUDE IN THE BACKGROUND MUST BE PISSED CUZ YOU BOUGHT HIS HOUSE!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

check out his bubbletop boat


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 16 2008, 11:51 AM~11616394
> *JUST SOLD ONE 63 AND HAD TO GET ANOTHER ONE!!LOL, THAT DUDE IN THE BACKGROUND MUST BE PISSED CUZ YOU BOUGHT HIS HOUSE!!
> *


he looks like hes posessed and belongs in the psych ward! ima call the owner and ask him who that is. Tell him that guy scares people on the internet and doesnt even know it!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2008, 11:58 AM~11616449
> *he looks like hes posessed and belongs in the psych ward! ima call the owner and ask him who that is. Tell him that guy scares people on the internet and doesnt even know it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Man I want that drop  , one day ohh yes one day


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 16 2008, 12:21 PM~11616640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Man I want that drop  , one day ohh yes one day
> *



couldnt pass it up for 2500.00 :biggrin: ss 4spd car :0


----------



## Black86Cutty

4Spd Cars Are Worth Some Serious Cash !


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2008, 07:08 AM~11614536
> *they were registered to a 58 ht impala and have a 58 sticker on them so they r ssaying once a YOM sticker is issued to that particular plate it has to stay on a 58
> *


thats what we were trying to figure out too. homie picked up some black plates that had been sitting around for years. he went to register them to his 65, but dmv told him they were issued to a 63 car originally so they can only go on another 63. :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2008, 01:34 PM~11617299
> *thats what we were trying to figure out too. homie picked up some black plates that had been sitting around for years. he went to register them to his 65, but dmv told him they were issued to a 63 car originally so they can only go on another 63. :angry:
> *



next year that law changes for 63-69 cars


----------



## Mr Impala

got my cylinders today with my machined cups and donuts! LOOK at the HOLE in the cylinder shouldnt have any problem getting fluid through there


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 16 2008, 01:41 PM~11617361
> *I don't blame ya
> *



funny thing is im thinking about making it an automatic regular impala :biggrin: 4spds are for racers :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 16 2008, 01:50 PM~11617454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn thats a bad ass picture! do u have it in full file size? id like to make a print and frame it or maybe even a posteer!


----------



## Black86Cutty

Nah Bro, JUst In That Size I Got It Off A Friends Page, I'll Mess With It And See If I Can Strecth It And Email You A Copy


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2008, 01:44 PM~11617393
> *funny thing is im thinking about making it an automatic regular impala  :biggrin: 4spds are for racers  :biggrin:
> *


 I don't like 4 speeds either, but I also don't know how to drive one. Besides how you supposed to hit a switch while shifting gears :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 16 2008, 10:00 AM~11615585
> *yea that dude looks scary!
> *


the car too


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Sep 16 2008, 03:29 PM~11618219
> *the car too
> *



shit man u know anything can be fixed


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 16 2008, 01:50 PM~11617454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Thats a good display idea for you.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 16 2008, 02:59 PM~11618003
> *I don't like 4 speeds either, but I also don't know how to drive one. Besides how you supposed to hit a switch while shifting gears :biggrin:
> *


MULTI TASKING RIGHT THERE!! :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank+Sep 16 2008, 03:29 PM~11618219-->
> 
> 
> 
> the car too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Sep 16 2008, 04:41 PM~11618842
> *shit man u know anything can be fixed
> *


car dont look scary at all to me! i have them ALOT worse lol


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 16 2008, 03:50 PM~11617454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new Lowrider of The Year?


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 16 2008, 02:50 PM~11617454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Awesome pic there! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

Just went through the whole topic. The amount of detail is truly amazing, I will be following this buildup!


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 16 2008, 01:50 PM~11617454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you could make a poster from this no prob look into a photoshop plug made be "alien skin" called "blow up"

i work at a sign shop and we rip stuff all the time :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 17 2008, 01:05 PM~11626886
> *you could make a poster from this no prob look into a photoshop plug made be "alien skin" called "blow up"
> 
> i work at a sign shop and we rip stuff all the time  :biggrin:
> *


rip it for me and make me a poster and ill pay u


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2008, 02:36 PM~11627156
> *rip it for me and make me a  poster and ill pay u
> *


Me too


----------



## Mr Impala

going back on the frame tomorrow


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2008, 03:23 PM~11627964
> *going back on the frame tomorrow
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

Setups nearing completition


----------



## Skim

nice shit


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2008, 09:01 PM~11631994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setups nearing completition
> *


It's starting to looking vicious!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I see the NOS part's that you took off my hands. :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

i think you should sell it


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 17 2008, 10:12 PM~11632160
> *i think you should sell it
> *


HE WILL,LOL PROBABLY BEFORE NEW YEARS TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 17 2008, 10:14 PM~11632183
> *HE WILL,LOL PROBABLY BEFORE NEW YEARS TOO!! :biggrin:
> *



lol man your the 2nd person to tell me that today :biggrin: i did tell mike today that if i sell the car unless someone really wants to step up and pay me it will be sold with a regular off the shelf 2 pump setup. This setup is about 8-10k to duplicate and i dont see myself getting the money back on it so might as well keep it :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2008, 09:21 PM~11632258
> *lol man your the 2nd person to tell me that today  :biggrin: i did tell mike today that if i sell the car unless someone really wants to step up and pay me it will be sold with a regular off the shelf 2 pump setup. This setup is about 8-10k to duplicate and i dont see myself getting the money back on it so might as well keep it  :biggrin:
> *


*
Yupp!  :biggrin:*


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Sep 16 2008, 01:50 PM~11617454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sweet pic


----------



## Mr Impala

i need a pair of these in nice shape! Hood hinge supports!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2008, 10:51 PM~11632518
> *i need a pair of these in nice shape! Hood hinge supports!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like that one was on ebay? what didnt ya get it


----------



## 41bowtie

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2008, 11:51 PM~11632518
> *i need a pair of these in nice shape! Hood hinge supports!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang Brent I wish I would have known. the car I just pulled a set of doors off yesterday had them sitting right there in front of my face.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2008, 07:52 AM~11633885
> *Dang Brent I wish I would have known. the car I just pulled a set of doors off yesterday had them sitting right there in front of my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



go back and get em :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2008, 10:01 PM~11631994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setups nearing completition
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Looking sick as fuck... but please do something about those blue fittings... GM wouldnt have used blue fittings!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 18 2008, 06:48 PM~11639179
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sick set up... gonna be set up of tha year!!!!!maybe years to come.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 18 2008, 06:57 PM~11639247
> *Looking sick as fuck... but please do something about those blue fittings... GM wouldnt have used blue fittings!
> *


they would if thats all that was available to them in 62  Mike went to alot of trouble to find all them fittings to match and thats the way its gonna be


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Sep 18 2008, 07:31 PM~11639565
> *sick set up... gonna be set up of tha year!!!!!maybe years to come....  :thumbsup:
> *


na chris roarkes 58 will be winning that honor for awhile my car doesnt have that look its simple but eccentric. But I hope it does get some attention the homie Mike worked hard on it took my ideas and his and made it happen. He knew what I was looking for and took it and ran with it. I will be proud to have mine and his name on thatsetup :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2008, 09:04 PM~11639934
> *they would if thats all that was available to them in 62    Mike went to alot of trouble to find all them fittings to match and thats the way its gonna be
> *


Booooo! Hiss! Oh, and i hear you do alot of business with Meat Whackers Inc.... whats up with that??? hno:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 18 2008, 08:19 PM~11640132
> *Booooo! Hiss! Oh, and i hear you do alot of business with Meat Whackers Inc.... whats up with that???  hno:
> *


LOL thought youd like that i was hoping jamie would ask you about the box! :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

have you tought about using them alternators that look like generator?

im just asking cuz your going for that OG look.

much props to you and your project.


----------



## Mr Impala

yeah i was going to at first but i was like man this alternator look og i mean its 1 year off but i didnt think it would swing the car one way or another. I had the og generator but that thing was only like 40 amps LOL and with PVW pseat Pwindows and a sound system it wasnt gonna cut it!


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2008, 08:14 PM~11640063
> *na chris roarkes 58 will be winning that honor for awhile my car doesnt have that look its simple but eccentric. But I hope it does get some attention the homie Mike worked hard on it took my ideas and his and made it happen. He knew what I was looking for and took it and ran with it. I will be proud to have mine and his name on thatsetup  :biggrin:
> *


cool,i know chris will be on top, but the way your going with this car this set up is PERFECT style.


----------



## Mr Impala

after 7 weeks the cars not far off from being done just assembly now gonna take a break on it probably wont mess with it til after Vegas been going non stop on it and I can slow down my target date oh taking it out for new years isnt going to be a problem now so I have time to slow down on it.


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :uh: damn thats sweet.....


----------



## BThompsonTX

Brent-

I found the right hinge mount. PM me with an address if you still need it.

-Brian


----------



## Loco 61

Looks Sweet... Nice Work


----------



## Sixty34me

damn I wish I can see the pics at work


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looking a like an Impala coming off the assembly line..... :nicoderm:


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 19 2008, 10:11 AM~11644172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 7 weeks the cars not far off from being done just assembly now gonna take a break on it probably wont mess with it til after Vegas been going non stop on it and I can slow down my target date oh taking it out for new years isnt going to be a problem now so I have time to slow down on it.
> *


come'on brent cant slow down now! this is the best part  either way good job, you make it look too easy


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Sep 19 2008, 02:43 PM~11646092
> *come'on brent cant slow down now! this is the best part   either way good job, you make it look too easy
> *


shit had a lot of good people helping me so that made it alot easier!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 19 2008, 12:34 PM~11645191
> *Looking a like an Impala coming off the assembly line..... :nicoderm:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 19 2008, 11:11 AM~11644172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS PIC IS SICK AS FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK! :0


----------



## JasonJ

But the "California Edition" should have the side moldings color matched with the dash.... i guess youre building the "Me Too Edition". :rant:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 19 2008, 10:11 AM~11644172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 7 weeks the cars not far off from being done just assembly now gonna take a break on it probably wont mess with it til after Vegas been going non stop on it and I can slow down my target date oh taking it out for new years isnt going to be a problem now so I have time to slow down on it.
> *


looks fantastic  I agree you should put it away for a few weeks and...









































finish my car! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 19 2008, 10:11 AM~11644172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 7 weeks the cars not far off from being done just assembly now gonna take a break on it probably wont mess with it til after Vegas been going non stop on it and I can slow down my target date oh taking it out for new years isnt going to be a problem now so I have time to slow down on it.
> *


LOOKS GREAT BRENT!! 7 WEEKS, BOY DONT FUCK AROUND!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 19 2008, 07:03 PM~11648112
> *looks fantastic    I agree you should put it away for a few weeks and...
> finish my car!  :biggrin:
> *



lol your cars getting worked on! I dont work on cars at the shop I just answer the phones :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 19 2008, 07:51 PM~11648521
> *lol your cars getting worked on! I dont work on cars at the shop I just answer the phones  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe I can call you Monday and you can tell me what they're doing :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ZENITH WIREWHEELS, Grimmis, BThompsonTX
:wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 19 2008, 08:09 PM~11648641
> *Maybe I can call you Monday and you can tell me what they're doing  :biggrin:
> *


picked up your top today got your chrome back for the hydros your frame will be back at the shop tuesday and from there start turning some wrenches! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 19 2008, 08:23 PM~11648727
> *picked up your top today got your chrome back for the hydros your frame will be back at the shop tuesday and from there start turning some wrenches!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Impslap

Man, you really do make it look too easy!! I can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## Mr Impala

Man I dont post pics for a day and my topic gets bumped to the 2nd page!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11652311
> *Man I dont post pics for a day and my topic gets bumped to the 2nd page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ITS LOOKING NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11652311
> *Man I dont post pics for a day and my topic gets bumped to the 2nd page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it Brent looking BAD ASS :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11652311
> *Man I dont post pics for a day and my topic gets bumped to the 2nd page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

looks good


----------



## JasonJ

It looks ok i guess.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 20 2008, 03:09 PM~11652675
> *It looks ok i guess.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

BETTER AND BETTER EVERY DAY BRENT :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 20 2008, 03:09 PM~11652675
> *It looks ok i guess.
> *


only if you like that kind of this. (I DO :biggrin: )


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 20 2008, 04:33 PM~11652743
> *only if you like that kind of this. (I DO  :biggrin: )
> *


He knows im just fuckin with him... ive been on his ass about the white side trim, i wanted to see if color matched with the dash.... so i have to get my jabs in when hes not online. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty

Beautiful; lots of folks are going to want this one. When does the bidding start? :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Looks great, Wish I could rebuild my Deuce that fast. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

damn brent SLOW DOWN you makin everyone look bad :biggrin:

looks great!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 20 2008, 07:46 PM~11654208
> *Beautiful; lots of folks are going to want this one.  When does the bidding start?  :biggrin:
> *



im just gonna take it to your house :biggrin: will look nice in that nice garage of yours :biggrin: It will be for sale after New Years I plan on rolling at a few times before I sell it :biggrin: I will sell it with or without the setup if i kepp the setup the price will be alot less I can replace it with 2 off the shelf pumps and leave it simple but I have about 10,000 into the setup and about 10,000 in tha paint so you can imagine what im into the car foe now its crazy im gonna lose my ass but I wanted to build a car for ME since my last 4 or 5 cars I havent finished or just did quickies to make a few bucks. this car is 100% nut and bolt frame off nothing was left untouched and it will be a one of a kind car that I hope can get the cover of LRM :biggrin: I can see it now ass end down trunk open with a nice girl next to the car :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

looks great!!


----------



## Black86Cutty

Clean Ass Fuck! Worth Some Serious Cash


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 20 2008, 10:08 PM~11655252
> *im just gonna take it to your house  :biggrin: will look nice in that nice garage of yours  :biggrin: It will be for sale after New Years I plan on rolling at a few times before I sell it  :biggrin:  I will sell it with or without the setup if i kepp the setup the price will be alot less I can replace it with 2 off the shelf pumps and leave it simple but I have about 10,000 into the setup and about 10,000 in tha paint so you can imagine what im into the car foe now its crazy im gonna lose my ass but I wanted to build a car for ME since my last 4 or 5 cars I havent finished or just did quickies to make a few bucks. this car is 100% nut and bolt frame off nothing was left untouched and it will be a one of a kind car that I hope can get the cover of LRM  :biggrin:  I can see it now ass end down trunk open with a nice girl next to the car  :biggrin:
> *



Cover car for sure. Nothing else out there like it.  Don't feel bad you know what I got into my 60 :uh:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 20 2008, 10:08 PM~11655252
> *im just gonna take it to your house  :biggrin: will look nice in that nice garage of yours  :biggrin: It will be for sale after New Years I plan on rolling at a few times before I sell it  :biggrin:  I will sell it with or without the setup if i kepp the setup the price will be alot less I can replace it with 2 off the shelf pumps and leave it simple but I have about 10,000 into the setup and about 10,000 in tha paint so you can imagine what im into the car foe now its crazy im gonna lose my ass but I wanted to build a car for ME since my last 4 or 5 cars I havent finished or just did quickies to make a few bucks. this car is 100% nut and bolt frame off nothing was left untouched and it will be a one of a kind car that I hope can get the cover of LRM  :biggrin:  I can see it now ass end down trunk open with a nice girl next to the car  :biggrin:
> *


shut up bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 20 2008, 06:16 PM~11653458
> *He knows im just fuckin with him... ive been on his ass about the white side trim, i wanted to see if color matched with the dash.... so i have to get my jabs in when hes not online.  :biggrin:
> *


anyone got pics of black 62 with black insert in trim? if so pm me pics


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11652311
> *Man I dont post pics for a day and my topic gets bumped to the 2nd page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man this fucker is looking clean


----------



## SixFourClownin

Coming together real nice Brent, props.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11652311
> *Man I dont post pics for a day and my topic gets bumped to the 2nd page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 daaaamn... looken real good brent. uffin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

looking good Brent.


----------



## NOS61RAG

Very Nice!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

looks real clean


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 20 2008, 06:16 PM~11653458
> *He knows im just fuckin with him... ive been on his ass about the white side trim, i wanted to see if color matched with the dash.... so i have to get my jabs in when hes not online.  :biggrin:
> *


THE WHITE LOOKS CLEAN IN THE SIDE MOLDINGS AND GOES WITH THE ORIGINAL FEEL OF THE CAR BUT..................I HAVE TO AGREE STRONGLY WITH JASONJ I THINK THE FAWN THAT IS ON THE DASH IN THE SIDE MOLDING WOULD LOOK SUPER CLEAN.......JUST MY .02...........


----------



## Mr Impala

the dash is called medium gold and i didnt think the color would look good on the side it was too loud


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2008, 02:14 AM~11662739
> *the dash is called medium gold and i didnt think the color would look good on the side it was too loud
> *


Ill just paint the side trim later. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2008, 06:25 AM~11663153
> *Ill just paint the side trim later.  :cheesy:
> *


man the 2 guys with the loudest fucking cars on LIL (ORANGE 64 WITH MULTI PATTERNS AND BIG BIRD YELLOW MONTE CARLO) telling me my side stripe should be the color of the dash!!!! Its fine the way it is


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2008, 08:06 AM~11663278
> *man the 2 guys with the loudest fucking cars on LIL (ORANGE 64 WITH MULTI PATTERNS AND BIG BIRD YELLOW MONTE CARLO) telling me my side stripe should be the color of the dash!!!! Its fine the way it is
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:0


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2008, 07:06 AM~11663278
> *man the 2 guys with the loudest fucking cars on LIL (ORANGE 64 WITH MULTI PATTERNS AND BIG BIRD YELLOW MONTE CARLO) telling me my side stripe should be the color of the dash!!!! Its fine the way it is
> *


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 22 2008, 12:06 AM~11662638
> *THE WHITE LOOKS CLEAN IN THE SIDE MOLDINGS AND GOES WITH THE ORIGINAL FEEL OF THE CAR BUT..................I HAVE TO AGREE STRONGLY WITH JASONJ I THINK THE FAWN THAT IS ON THE DASH IN THE SIDE MOLDING WOULD LOOK SUPER CLEAN.......JUST MY .02...........
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2008, 09:00 AM~11663930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn my old 62 ht u dug that picture up from the grave lol


----------



## JasonJ

COASTONE told me it needs some funk on it!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

I think the trim needs the yellow of the car. i think the white stands out too much, but on the other hand, thats the way they came factory. Soooo I donno :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

paint trim same color as dash 

thats what i think i think the white stands out more than the fawn


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2008, 01:14 AM~11662739
> *the dash is called medium gold and i didnt think the color would look good on the side it was too loud
> *


SORRY BUDDY I MED GOLD / FAWN WHAT EVER YOU CALL IT.......I STILL THINK IT WILL LOOK BETTER THEN THE WHITE.....


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2008, 07:06 AM~11663278
> *man the 2 guys with the loudest fucking cars on LIL (ORANGE 64 WITH MULTI PATTERNS AND BIG BIRD YELLOW MONTE CARLO) telling me my side stripe should be the color of the dash!!!! Its fine the way it is
> *


SOUNDS LIKE TWO CATS WITH SOME GOOD TASTE AND A FLAIR TO BE NOTICED....


----------



## kandychromegsxr

who gives a fuck what color the trim is!! I think you should paint the trim the color you like :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUIC'D64

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 22 2008, 12:06 AM~11662638
> *THE WHITE LOOKS CLEAN IN THE SIDE MOLDINGS AND GOES WITH THE ORIGINAL FEEL OF THE CAR BUT..................I HAVE TO AGREE STRONGLY WITH JASONJ I THINK THE FAWN THAT IS ON THE DASH IN THE SIDE MOLDING WOULD LOOK SUPER CLEAN.......JUST MY .02...........
> *


 :biggrin: i also agree :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

I like the white stripe. It gives it the look of a brand spankin' new Impala on the showroom floor back in '62.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 22 2008, 07:53 PM~11671499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the white stripe.  It gives it the look of a brand spankin' new Impala on the showroom floor back in '62.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

lol all this talk about the stupid stripe!!!! i think im gonna paint my tank and pump shelf the same color as the car with a satin clear over it what do u guys think?


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 21 2008, 03:46 AM~11654208
> *Beautiful; lots of folks are going to want this one.  When does the bidding start?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 23 2008, 01:44 AM~11673146
> *lol all this talk about the stupid stripe!!!! i think im gonna paint my tank and pump shelf the same color as the car with a satin clear over it what do u guys  think?
> *


Nice


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 23 2008, 03:44 AM~11673146
> *lol all this talk about the stupid stripe!!!! i think im gonna paint my tank and pump shelf the same color as the car with a satin clear over it what do u guys  think?
> *



Very Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 23 2008, 12:44 AM~11673146
> *lol all this talk about the stupid stripe!!!! i think im gonna paint my tank and pump shelf the same color as the car with a satin clear over it what do u guys  think?
> *


 satin clear? isint that the clear that has a med gloss look to it? i think it would look good.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 23 2008, 01:44 AM~11673146
> * i think im gonna paint my tank and pump shelf the same color as the car with a satin clear over it what do u guys  think?
> *


Dont even ask!!! 2 more pages about the tank now, lol. You didnt reply to my PM about painting the tank, i guess you hated on that idea too!

WHO'S DAMN CAR IS THIS ANYWAYS!!!!!? :roflmao: 

Looks good man, snice even.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2008, 07:20 AM~11673880
> *satin clear? isint that the clear that has a med gloss look to it? i think it would look good.
> *



flat like my dash


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 23 2008, 10:57 AM~11675268
> *flat like my dash
> *


I'd say go for it, but what do I know I had a 4 door with a colored mural


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 23 2008, 01:49 PM~11676290
> *I'd say go for it, but what do I know I had a 4 door with a colored mural
> *


I need to cop me one of them joints.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 23 2008, 12:44 AM~11673146
> *lol all this talk about the stupid stripe!!!! i think im gonna paint my tank and pump shelf the same color as the car with a satin clear over it what do u guys  think?
> *


I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE PURPOSE OF A BUILD TOPIC....TO GET OTHERS OPINIONS AND FEELINGS......


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 23 2008, 02:09 PM~11677084
> *I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE PURPOSE OF A BUILD TOPIC....TO GET OTHERS OPINIONS AND FEELINGS......
> *


i appreciate all input and after serious consideration if you own a big bird yellow car your opinion does not count :biggrin: its all goo if it wasnt for u i wouldnt be able to mount my front bumper! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 23 2008, 03:56 PM~11678150
> *i appreciate all input and after serious consideration if you own a big bird yellow car your opinion does not count  :biggrin: its all goo if it wasnt for u i wouldnt be able to mount my front bumper!  :biggrin:
> *


WHY YOU KEEP HATEN ON BIG BIRD??....LOL ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 12:57 PM~11676367
> *I need to cop me one of them joints.
> *


it's gone. sold


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 23 2008, 03:56 PM~11678150
> *i appreciate all input and after serious consideration if you own a big bird yellow car your opinion does not count  :biggrin: its all goo if it wasnt for u i wouldnt be able to mount my front bumper!  :biggrin:
> *


hey, my car is big bird yellow too :angry:


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 03:57 PM~11676367
> *I need to cop me one of them joints.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 23 2008, 12:44 AM~11673146
> *lol all this talk about the stupid stripe!!!! i think im gonna paint my tank and pump shelf the same color as the car with a satin clear over it what do u guys  think?
> *


It will look... 







:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Damn that looks too clean~!


----------



## Boy.HighClass

damn thats a clean ass color!


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker+Sep 24 2008, 12:21 AM~11682610-->
> 
> 
> 
> It will look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 24 2008, 09:30 AM~11684344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that looks too clean~!
> *


X100000


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 21 2008, 12:08 AM~11655252
> *im just gonna take it to your house  :biggrin: will look nice in that nice garage of yours  :biggrin: It will be for sale after New Years I plan on rolling at a few times before I sell it  :biggrin:  I will sell it with or without the setup if i kepp the setup the price will be alot less I can replace it with 2 off the shelf pumps and leave it simple but I have about 10,000 into the setup and about 10,000 in tha paint so you can imagine what im into the car foe now its crazy im gonna lose my ass but I wanted to build a car for ME since my last 4 or 5 cars I havent finished or just did quickies to make a few bucks. this car is 100% nut and bolt frame off nothing was left untouched and it will be a one of a kind car that I hope can get the cover of LRM  :biggrin:  I can see it now ass end down trunk open with a nice girl next to the car  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Wow, WTF is this doing on page 3??? ,,,, Time for UPDATES FOOL!!!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2008, 11:00 AM~11663930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its a full out show/street car now since this past year in Japan.. I gotta find some pics of it


----------



## JasonJ

Damn, on page 2 this morning..... you know what that means, time to sell cheap!!! How much shipppied, with peppis blu spokes? lol


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 26 2008, 05:52 AM~11704531
> *Damn, on page 2 this morning..... you know what that means, time to sell cheap!!! How much shipppied, with peppis blu spokes? lol
> *


cars in my garage but i need to slow down a little bit been neglecting my family responsibilites been doing things day and night for 2 months trying to get it done. I drilled the holes out for the autronic eye so the windshield can go in now. I need to cut the holes for the 6x9's so i can put the back glass in. It will be done b4 new years but gonna be slowing down for now :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2008, 03:52 PM~11707639
> *cars in my garage but i need to slow down a little bit been neglecting my family responsibilites been doing things day and night for 2 months trying  to get it done. I drilled the holes out for the autronic eye so the windshield can go in now. I need to cut the holes for the 6x9's so i can put the back glass in. It will be done b4 new years but gonna be slowing down for now  :cheesy:
> *


This is about the only drill that can be used in order to install a Guidematic when the glass is installed. Having the glass out, makes that job a real cinch.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 26 2008, 01:27 PM~11708059
> *This is about the only drill that can be used in order to install a Guidematic when the glass is installed.  Having the glass out, makes that job a real cinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


took me about 2 minutes to put them 3 holes in the dash LOL thanks again for the template


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2008, 04:38 PM~11708195
> *took me about 2 minutes  to put them 3 holes in the dash LOL thanks again for the template
> *


No problemo. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 19 2008, 09:12 PM~11648653
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ZENITH WIREWHEELS, Grimmis, BThompsonTX
> :wave:
> *


HOW HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 24 2008, 08:30 AM~11684344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that looks too clean~!
> *


Damn


----------



## lowriders2choppers

"He's gonna keep the trim white, so move the fuck on people." :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

:biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Sep 27 2008, 05:19 PM~11716081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He's gonna keep the trim white, so move the fuck on people."    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

maybe get the 6x9 holes cut out and get the fron and back glass in this week should have my parts hydros back from powder coat monday or tuesday so i can get the pumps all ready to install. but i will do a few things this week


----------



## graham

ttt for a productive week.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by graham_@Sep 28 2008, 11:23 AM~11720095
> *ttt for a productive week.
> *


What does TTT mean?

What does BUMP mean?

Sorry been wondering for 6 years of what the hell this layitlow lingo means...


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 28 2008, 11:50 AM~11720525
> *What does TTT mean?
> 
> What does BUMP mean?
> 
> Sorry been wondering for 6 years of what the hell this layitlow lingo means...
> *


Bump and TTT stand for To The Top of the topic forum.  

TTT for the homie brent. :biggrin:


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 26 2008, 01:27 PM~11708059
> *This is about the only drill that can be used in order to install a Guidematic when the glass is installed.  Having the glass out, makes that job a real cinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i need one of those man i attached a hole saw to a die grinder one time to make the cylinder cut outs under the deck of my caddy :cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone

Another excellent build by you, Brent. It's great you're going outside of the box (candy paint, chrome everything, wild interior, etc.) and building something that's clean and very detailed. You've given me alot to think about for whenever I build a car. What you're doing is original. Not "cookie-cutter" like so many other cars in lowriding. You may have created a new trend in lowriding. Great job, Brent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 28 2008, 06:06 PM~11722308
> *Another excellent build by you, Brent. It's great you're going outside of the box (candy paint, chrome everything, wild interior, etc.) and building something that's clean and very detailed. You've given me alot to think about for whenever I build a car. What you're doing is original. Not "cookie-cutter" like so many other cars in lowriding. You may have created a new trend in lowriding. Great job, Brent!  :thumbsup:
> *


Wait till you see the 60 rag he's building


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 28 2008, 07:56 PM~11723321
> *Wait till you see the 60 rag he's building
> *



lol im not building a 60 rag the shop is but im just doing my little part


----------



## Mr Impala

i did something today wasnt much but now the glass can go in


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2008, 10:33 PM~11723656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did something today wasnt much but now the glass can go in
> *


you gon paint the grilles on the speakers to match interior or leave em black?
or cover em?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Sep 28 2008, 07:40 PM~11721673
> *i need one of those man i attached a hole saw to a die grinder one time to make the cylinder cut outs under the deck of my caddy :cheesy:
> *


Swoop one up at your local Home Depot for about a C-note.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 28 2008, 09:48 PM~11724444
> *you gon paint the grilles on the speakers to match interior or leave em black?
> or cover em?
> *



think im gonna paint em to match i just set them in to make sure they fit.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Fucking dope bro.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2008, 10:33 PM~11723656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did something today wasnt much but now the glass can go in
> *


We can always expect this from you.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 29 2008, 07:00 PM~11732846
> *We can always expect this from you.
> *


I dont know about always but this 62 yes :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN

This was my Duece, 50,000 OG miles on it...this car was so clean, it looked like it had just drove off the lot. Garage kept its entire life. All the chrome is OG. Car was never wrecked and never taken apart. I had bought NOS bumper guards and when I put them on, they matched the bumpers to a TEE.





















The white strip will look good.

The one that got away......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 29 2008, 11:37 PM~11733986
> *This was my Duece, 50,000 OG miles on it...this car was so clean, it looked like it had just drove off the lot. Garage kept its entire life. All the chrome is OG. Car was never wrecked and never taken apart. I had bought NOS bumper guards and when I put them on, they matched the bumpers to a TEE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white strip will look good.
> 
> The one that got away......
> *


:nicoderm: Laiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid out.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 29 2008, 08:37 PM~11733986
> *This was my Duece, 50,000 OG miles on it...this car was so clean, it looked like it had just drove off the lot. Garage kept its entire life. All the chrome is OG. Car was never wrecked and never taken apart. I had bought NOS bumper guards and when I put them on, they matched the bumpers to a TEE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white strip will look good.
> 
> The one that got away......
> *


very nice thats the look im going for! i think people will really like the finished product!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 29 2008, 08:59 PM~11734341
> *very nice thats the look im going for! i think people will really like the finished product!
> *


I swear bro, it is coming out pretty! They sure will like it!

Its funny, when I was flossing this..... I was jonesing for a custom. Now I have the custom and I miss the OG look....Oh Well.

Selling this car was one of the biggest mistakes I ever made....Ill never find one like this again....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Just out of curiosity Brent, I am sure it was said earlier in your topic and I overlooked it, but what is the extension of your upper A-arms?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2008, 09:09 PM~11734477
> *Just out of curiosity Brent, I am sure it was said earlier in your topic and I overlooked it, but what is the extension of your upper A-arms?
> *


3/4"


----------



## orange 83

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 28 2008, 10:33 PM~11723656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did something today wasnt much but now the glass can go in
> *


what type of 6x9s are those and where can u get them. i have seen those in a bunch of cars and never knew what they were, i have always liked the way they looked. awesome build


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Oct 1 2008, 03:36 PM~11752351
> *what type of 6x9s are those and where can u get them. i have seen those in a bunch of cars and never knew what they were, i have always liked the way they looked. awesome build
> *


 those are either JBL t595's or T545's...their discontinued by JBL now


----------



## Mr Impala

theyr jbl 595's, battery racks are getting made should be done soon. Gonna get the glass installed this week also


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

what set up is this car getting?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 2 2008, 08:09 AM~11758404
> *what set up is this car getting?
> *


probably just a plain jane pair of fenner pumps


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2008, 09:09 PM~11734477
> *Just out of curiosity Brent, I am sure it was said earlier in your topic and I overlooked it, but what is the extension of your upper A-arms?
> *


what difference does it make u like butterfly look anyways :uh:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2008, 09:41 AM~11759102
> *probably just a plain jane pair of fenner pumps
> *


 :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Nice lookin ride, did you scoop the $2500 63 vert in chicago?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 4 2008, 06:54 AM~11776130
> *Nice lookin ride, did you scoop the $2500 63 vert in chicago?
> *


janesville wisconsion


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 4 2008, 10:56 AM~11776300
> *janesville wisconsion
> *


Just wondering I found one in chicago and dude told me some dude from Cali bought it.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 4 2008, 01:05 PM~11777774
> *Just wondering I found one in chicago and dude told me some dude from Cali bought it.
> *


we buy them all here in cali lol


----------



## Mr Impala

racks are 100% bolt in so they can be powder coated and removed easily if anyone wants to take em out in the future


----------



## Mr Impala

glass and most of the moldings are now in


----------



## Skim

wow looking good Brent and coming along super fast! 

I was wondering if they made this brand new! The under dash firewall mat! :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

coming together real nicely!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Real nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2008, 09:55 PM~11779387
> *wow looking good Brent and coming along super fast!
> 
> I was wondering if they made this brand new! The under dash firewall mat! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yuppers! $75


----------



## Mr Impala

i need the bracket thats missing in this picture! Drivers side straight one


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2008, 01:16 PM~11782791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need the bracket thats missing in this picture! Drivers side straight one
> *


Hit up Skim or Brian Thompson.


----------



## 63 ss rider

looking dam good


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## EL PECADOR

*GREAT WORK DO YOU ALREADY HAVE A PRICE FOR IT FOR AFTER NEW YEARS?*


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@Oct 7 2008, 10:37 AM~11801827
> *GREAT WORK DO YOU ALREADY HAVE A PRICE FOR IT FOR AFTER NEW YEARS?
> *


it will be in the mid 30's 4 sure


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 7 2008, 11:45 AM~11802420
> *it will be in the mid 30's 4 sure
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Black86Cutty

How Do You Get The Mouldings On Top Of The Doors On? They Are A Pain In The Ass From What I've Heard, Is There A Certain Way To Put Them On?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 7 2008, 10:22 PM~11808579
> *How Do You Get The Mouldings On Top Of The Doors On? They Are A Pain In The Ass From What I've Heard, Is There A Certain Way To Put Them On?
> *



carefully :biggrin: twist bend pop :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

LOL I've Tried The 1st Two Holes Line Up For The Screws Line Up Fine But The One Near The Wing Vent Window Doesnt Line Up, LOL Hopefully Patience Will Help


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 8 2008, 03:05 AM~11809274
> *LOL I've Tried The 1st Two Holes Line Up For The Screws Line Up Fine But The One Near The Wing Vent Window Doesnt Line Up, LOL Hopefully Patience Will Help
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 7 2008, 12:45 PM~11802420
> *it will be in the mid 30's 4 sure
> *


Damn, and that's on 48 volts?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 8 2008, 06:19 AM~11810068
> *Damn, and that's on 48 volts?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 8 2008, 06:25 AM~11810091
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


he has 48 volts attatched to his cod piece right now...hes not thinking str8 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 8 2008, 07:25 AM~11810091
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 8 2008, 08:41 AM~11810512
> *he has 48 volts attatched to his cod piece right now...hes not thinking str8 :uh:
> *


:0 :0

**I couldn't multi-quote Mr. Impala :dunno: *


----------



## Black86Cutty

Hey Brent Do You Have Or Can You Get Some Filters Like The Ones In Anthony Fuentes's Setup In His 63 Rag? PM Me Please, My Dad Has A Set Of Four Filters That He Is Willing To Trade Or Whatever


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Every word begins with a capital letter, I bet that took some time.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 8 2008, 11:51 AM~11812685
> *Hey Brent Do You Have Or Can You Get Some Filters Like The Ones In Anthony Fuentes's Setup In His 63 Rag? PM Me Please, My Dad Has A Set Of Four Filters That He Is Willing To Trade Or Whatever
> *


naw i dont know who would have em try rollinaround on here


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 8 2008, 03:04 PM~11812784
> *Every word begins with a capital letter, I bet that took some time.
> *


nOt WhEn U n Da SkReEtZ


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2008, 01:25 PM~11813629
> *nOt WhEn U n Da SkReEtZ
> *


wtf? is SkReEtZ a miami word?


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 8 2008, 12:04 PM~11812784
> *Every word begins with a capital letter, I bet that took some time.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 8 2008, 12:04 PM~11812786
> *naw i dont know who would have em try rollinaround on here
> *


BTW CAR LOOKIN REALLY GOOD


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 8 2008, 04:50 PM~11813829
> *wtf? is SkReEtZ a miami word?
> *


Must be. :rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala

progress :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 9 2008, 01:29 AM~11819001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Good move on matching the racks to the paint, really makes that trunk pop.

Are your pump heads going to match?


----------



## JasonJ

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 9 2008, 01:29 AM~11819001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress  :biggrin:
> *


Bad ass!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 9 2008, 06:22 AM~11820195
> *Good move on matching the racks to the paint, really makes that trunk pop.
> 
> Are your pump heads going to match?
> *


umm pump heads r inside the tank lol marzzochis are aluminum


----------



## Austin Ace

That looks sick!


----------



## NIMSTER64

took me about two hours to go through the pics.Great build bro.


----------



## xSSive

I hope my 62 doesn't walk in on me and catch me looking at pictures on the internet of other 62s :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Wish I could do builds this quick



Awesome work.


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 9 2008, 06:56 AM~11820352
> *umm pump heads r inside the tank lol marzzochis are aluminum
> *


whatever fool stop f*#@$% around and post pics of the aircraft set up you big biatch


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 9 2008, 09:34 AM~11820936
> *whatever fool stop f*#@$% around and post pics of the aircraft set up you big biatch
> *


I was thinking this for some reason


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 9 2008, 08:34 AM~11820936
> *whatever fool stop f*#@$% around and post pics of the aircraft set up you big biatch
> *



sorry man i will post pics but its the whammy im building


----------



## Mr Impala

like i said something basic sorry its not a 10,000 aircraft setup but its whats in my budget


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 9 2008, 11:39 AM~11821400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said something basic sorry its not a 10,000 aircraft setup but its whats in my budget
> *


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 9 2008, 06:22 AM~11820202
> *:biggrin:
> *



What Jason said!! That's going a FIRME RIDE when it's done, can't wait to see it. :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 9 2008, 10:39 AM~11821400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said something basic sorry its not a 10,000 aircraft setup but its whats in my budget
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 9 2008, 07:06 AM~11820384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks sick!
> *


I concur. Fucking sweet!


----------



## Black86Cutty

My Dad Bought A Pesco Set Up From You A While Back


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 9 2008, 09:39 AM~11821400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said something basic sorry its not a 10,000 aircraft setup but its whats in my budget
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 9 2008, 09:39 AM~11821400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said something basic sorry its not a 10,000 aircraft setup but its whats in my budget
> *


BUDGET???LOL LOOKING GREAT BRENT!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Loving the battery look! REAL IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Oct 9 2008, 06:34 PM~11826263
> *My Dad Bought A Pesco Set Up From You A While Back
> *



damn i dont remember it lol :biggrin: setup will look nice i think once its all done people will think its still pretty tight! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

loving the battery racks for the delcos.....

oh yeah and the painted screens with the GM logo.......

Great imagination and ideas! Sick! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 8 2008, 10:29 PM~11819001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 9 2008, 07:39 PM~11826877
> *loving the battery racks for the delcos.....
> 
> oh yeah and the painted screens with the GM logo.......
> 
> Great imagination and ideas!  Sick!  :biggrin:
> *




those delco batts look like the optimas in them????????


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 9 2008, 11:04 PM~11828191
> *those delco batts look like the optimas in them????????
> *


Its a cover. Optimas underneath.


----------



## JasonJ

What color is the package tray? Same as the dash or the seats?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 9 2008, 11:04 PM~11828191
> *those delco batts look like the optimas in them????????
> *


Yep. Covers look og too. Pretty clever.


----------



## CHE1

Very Nice.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2008, 07:13 AM~11829337
> *Yep. Covers look og too. Pretty clever.
> *




thats real slick


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2008, 06:13 AM~11829337
> *Yep. Covers look og too. Pretty clever.
> *


----------



## rag61

love the batteries and them racks.. good job...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Sep 22 2008, 08:53 PM~11671499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the white stripe.  It gives it the look of a brand spankin' new Impala on the showroom floor back in '62.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

should be working on it tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63

LOOKING GOOD ANY O.G ACCESORIES GOING ON THE DUECE?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Oct 12 2008, 09:56 PM~11846869
> *LOOKING GOOD ANY O.G ACCESORIES GOING ON THE DUECE?
> *


PW PSEAT PVW's Hazard Flasher Autronic Eye Vaccum Trunk Release NOS Front and rear guards floor mats vanity mirror day night rear view mirror


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 12 2008, 10:46 PM~11846793
> *should be working on it tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


Thats right.... the "VEGAS BREAK" is OVER biaaaaaaaatch! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## JasonJ

Post the updates tonight pimp soup! :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 13 2008, 05:48 PM~11852460
> *Post the updates tonight pimp soup!  :biggrin:
> *


mostly boring stuff ran all the wiring harnsses installed the rear belt line trim, door rubbers, rear window regulators are in put the dash in etc etc


----------



## 543Records

Damn!, your building a brand new car....  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 13 2008, 09:58 PM~11855086
> *mostly boring stuff ran all the wiring harnsses installed the rear belt line trim, door rubbers, rear window regulators are in put the dash in etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: I can't wait to ride in it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Oct 13 2008, 10:09 PM~11855212
> *:thumbsup:  I can't wait to ride in it  :biggrin:
> *


your always welcome  just buy it and u can drive it to work :0


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 14 2008, 06:54 AM~11855477
> *your always welcome   just buy it and u can drive it to work  :0
> *


 :biggrin: so whats the ticket right now :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 13 2008, 11:10 PM~11855556
> *:biggrin:  so whats the ticket right now  :biggrin:
> *



soon enough it will be for sale. probably in the 30-35k range, might seem kinda steep but its built right i figured id rather have nice powder coat instead of bullshit cheap chrome i mean u can find a nice ht out there for 20k maybe some chrome on it but i spent alot of money on this car and i think it shows in the build up


----------



## JasonJ

Plus it gets the "SNICE" seal of freshness on it, thats worth 5k right there.


----------



## emhomie626

I JUST GOT TO SAY :0 AGAIN! LOOKS REALLY GOOD!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Oct 14 2008, 02:39 PM~11860597
> *I JUST GOT TO SAY  :0  AGAIN!  LOOKS REALLY GOOD!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWDOWN

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Oct 14 2008, 01:05 AM~11855162
> *Damn!, your building a brand new car....   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x9999999999999999999999999999


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 14 2008, 07:09 AM~11856740
> *Plus it gets the "SNICE" seal of freshness on it, thats worth 5k right there.
> *


7500 homie


----------



## LocstaH

CLEAN AS FKN RIDE BRO !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP !!!


----------



## Mr Impala

mocked up the skirts :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

coming along quick brent


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOVE THE COLOR


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2008, 01:31 AM~11878150
> *coming along quick brent
> *


No shyt x2!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 16 2008, 08:35 AM~11879281
> *No shyt x2!
> *


+1!


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 15 2008, 09:38 PM~11876726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mocked up the skirts :biggrin:
> *


Ooohhhh mommy!Looking good homez.


----------



## Models IV Life

HMMMMMM THINK I MIGHT HAVE TO BUILD A MODEL REPLICA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62

dang this car is going to be amazing!!! this car is the same color scheme my 62 was carona cream!!!!!!! yuh i like what you are doing homie....


----------



## miguel62

you know what would be tight is if you even make an owners manual just like the original one that came with it from the factory...but with the hydraulic section.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 15 2008, 09:38 PM~11876726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mocked up the skirts :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 16 2008, 12:38 AM~11876726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mocked up the skirts :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 16 2008, 07:22 PM~11886447
> *you know what would be tight is if you even make an owners manual just like the original one that came with it from the factory...but with the hydraulic section.....
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 16 2008, 05:50 PM~11886065
> *HMMMMMM THINK I MIGHT HAVE TO BUILD A MODEL REPLICA!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill send u some paint if you want to paint it


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2008, 11:27 AM~11891749
> *ill send u some paint if you want to paint it
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## Coca Pearl

FROM PREMIER C.C. TOPIC


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 17 2008, 02:52 PM~11895932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM PREMIER C.C. TOPIC
> *



real nice 62 just need to lose that continental kit


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2008, 04:23 PM~11896272
> *real nice 62 just need to lose that continental kit
> *


I concur.


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 17 2008, 02:52 PM~11895932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM PREMIER C.C. TOPIC
> *


not feeling tha kit!!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 17 2008, 02:52 PM~11895932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM PREMIER C.C. TOPIC
> *


Nice 44 M Roof


----------



## Mr Impala

if all goes well tomorrow ill have all my wondows in bumpers on front face on wires all ran and all the trunk stuff on ( back panels lights etc) :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2008, 06:36 PM~11898648
> *if all goes well tomorrow ill have all my wondows in bumpers on front face on wires all ran and all the trunk stuff on ( back panels lights etc)  :biggrin:
> *


all in a days work with you huh Brent :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Oct 17 2008, 08:53 PM~11899585
> *all in a days work with you huh Brent :biggrin:
> *


naw me and my homie are doing it i couldnt do it by myself thats for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2008, 08:27 AM~11891749
> *ill send u some paint if you want to paint it
> *


HELL YEAH!!! PM SENT!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

as promised got a little done today :biggrin: 









































got all my side windows in and adjusted back bumper on front bumper built rear panels on and the ligghts and trim roof rail rubber and the lower front valance


----------



## REYXTC

NICE


----------



## JasonJ

Almost time for a test drive bishes!


----------



## -CAROL CITY-

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 16 2008, 06:22 PM~11886447
> *you know what would be tight is if you even make an owners manual just like the original one that came with it from the factory...but with the hydraulic section.....
> *


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2008, 06:16 PM~11905350
> *as promised got a little done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got all my side windows in and adjusted back bumper on front bumper built rear panels on and the ligghts and trim roof rail rubber and the lower front valance
> *


Damn it Brent Looking fucken bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 17 2008, 02:52 PM~11895932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM PREMIER C.C. TOPIC
> *


THAT CONTINENTAL KIT LOOKS BAD ON THAT DUECE


----------



## Coast One

you makin that shit look easy uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## infamous62

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 19 2008, 02:18 PM~11910653
> *you makin that shit look easy uffin:
> *



makes everyone else look bad


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 19 2008, 02:18 PM~11910653
> *you makin that shit look easy uffin:
> *


Dont he LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

Getting better! Love it bro.


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 17 2008, 05:23 PM~11896272
> *real nice 62 just need to lose that continental kit
> *


X2........


----------



## SHOWDOWN

:thumbsup:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 18 2008, 06:16 PM~11905350
> *as promised got a little done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got all my side windows in and adjusted back bumper on front bumper built rear panels on and the ligghts and trim roof rail rubber and the lower front valance
> *


REALLY NICE BUILD.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt looking sweet


----------



## Mr Impala

:0 :0 :0 HMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2008, 07:26 PM~11934682
> *:0  :0  :0 HMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Doesn't look like an ordinary set up to me Mr Impala


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2008, 07:26 PM~11934682
> *:0  :0  :0 HMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Oct 21 2008, 08:01 PM~11935130
> *holy shit!
> *


 right?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2008, 09:26 PM~11934682
> *:0  :0  :0 HMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

T he fat kid its not fucking around .. nice brent good job


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

Looks badass,gotta luv that CoronaCream on 62's


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Oct 21 2008, 09:12 PM~11935940
> *Looks badass,gotta luv that CoronaCream on 62's
> *



like a fat kid luvs cake :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

lookin good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## LARGE

Man one day I hope to get to your level!

Nice work, now but down the Del Taco Fries and get back to work!

FAT BASTARD!
:biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2008, 09:58 PM~11936487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH HELL YEAH!!!! I though this was sold???? Im glad you decided to keep it cua that is a verry nice set up!


----------



## Austin Ace

With what I have sen in the rest of this build anything less would be uncivilized!

So fresh & so Clean!


----------



## racerboy

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 21 2008, 11:10 PM~11936969
> *OH HELL YEAH!!!! I though this was sold???? Im glad you decided to keep it cua that is a verry nice set up!
> *


i never was gonna sell it, i just got tired of the pm's about it lol. Mike did a real good job took my ideas and his ideas and made it work. I hope to get it in the car real soon :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 22 2008, 11:32 AM~11939268
> *i never was gonna sell it, i just got tired of the pm's about it lol. Mike did a real good job took my ideas and his ideas and made it work. I hope to get it in the car real soon  :biggrin:
> *


GET OFF LIL AND GET IT DONE........ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 22 2008, 10:16 AM~11939721
> *GET OFF LIL AND GET IT DONE........ :biggrin:
> *


shit im at work lol cant do anything right now, next step is to get the gas tank in and the exhaust and maybe the hydros this weekend. im trying to slow down a little just too much stuff to do at one time but its getting there


----------



## BUD

damnit, I got to the last msg, and went to click the next page, but there isn't one yet... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 22 2008, 12:20 PM~11939742
> *shit im at work lol cant do anything right now, next step is to get the gas tank in and the exhaust and maybe the hydros this weekend. im trying to slow down a little just too much stuff to do at one time but its getting there
> *


 :thumbsup: but on the slow down part..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## miguel62

make a owners manual like i said do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## CHE1

Mr. Impala, I'm glad folks like you and Skim post their builds. At least for me, it puts me on notice as to what leve I should take my next build. Your car is coming out perfect.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 22 2008, 12:12 AM~11936567
> *Man one day I hope to get to your level!
> 
> Nice work, now but down the Del Taco Fries and get back to work!
> 
> FAT BASTARD!
> :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T THINK WE CAN CALL HIM FAT ANY MORE. 
HAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 23 2008, 10:49 AM~11951682
> *I DON'T THINK WE CAN CALL HIM FAT ANY MORE.
> HAHAHAHA
> *


LOL yes you can im still fat just not AS fat


----------



## drasticbean

*your MR SLIM JIM now.......*


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2008, 09:58 PM~11936487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 SWEET DAMN HOW MUCH SHIPPED????


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 23 2008, 04:48 PM~11953651
> *:0 SWEET DAMN HOW MUCH SHIPPED????
> *


+6


----------



## sucio138

x62


----------



## JasonJ

x35K


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 24 2008, 12:37 PM~11963573
> *x35K
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 24 2008, 03:35 PM~11965153
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


40-45k all day if you think different try and build it for that :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 25 2008, 12:10 AM~11967923
> *40-45k all day  if you think different try and build it for that  :biggrin:
> *


   most people don't have 40k in their whole car (including the car) lol


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 25 2008, 10:07 AM~11970293
> *   most people don't have 40k in their whole car (including the car) lol
> *


Man, I wish I could say that


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Oct 25 2008, 11:47 AM~11970883
> *Man, I wish I could say that
> *


dont we all lol i stopped counting at six figures when i was doing my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 25 2008, 10:07 AM~11970293
> *   most people don't have 40k in their whole car (including the car) lol
> *


alot of people dont even have what i have into the setup in their WHOLE car


----------



## Mr Impala

got some stuff done today, got both antennas installed, the steering is now hooked up and the column is in, heater box and stuff is in brake booster is in and a few other odds and ends. Getting closer I hope to get the system in next week and the mufflers in :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 25 2008, 10:07 AM~11970293
> *   most people don't have 40k in their whole car (including the car) lol
> *


I KNOW THAT'S WRONG.....I HAVE THAT MUCH IN A CAR THAT IS ONLY ABOUT HALF DONE......SUCKS REDOING SHIT TO KEEP UP WITH THE GAME


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2008, 04:40 PM~11971391
> *alot of people dont even have what i have into the setup in their WHOLE car
> *


thats what i ment to say.. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider

Very nice! I just spent prolly 2 hours looking at this. Rides and builds like this keep all of us going on our dreams and projects. Mine all small in comparison.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 24 2008, 09:10 PM~11967923
> *40-45k all day  if you think different try and build it for that  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: OMG FK THAT...NOT ON THIS FOOLS BUDGET :angry: BEAUTIFUL SHT THOUGH


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 25 2008, 04:07 PM~11972038
> *:uh: OMG FK THAT...NOT ON THIS FOOLS BUDGET  :angry: BEAUTIFUL SHT THOUGH
> *


i never thought id be that deep into it either but paint and hydros was 20k alone. Another 4,000 in options and accessories, 2000 in powder coating, 3000 for the car, 2000 for the interior kit, 1500 in chrome, 1500 in polishing and anodizing, about 6000 in new parts, 3000 in the motor trans and driveshaft. thatrs already 43,000 so im guessing im gonna be into this thing well over 45k cuz i still have to do the music and install the hydros. It was a SERIOUS reality check on my part when I got into this thing I had NO idea i was gonna be where im at I got carried away but now I got to see it through and finish it. I could put a 2,000 setup in it and a 3,000 paint job and id have 15k in my pocket still but a car like this needs those things to stand out or else it wil be another stock 62.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Oct 24 2008, 02:37 PM~11963573-->
> 
> 
> 
> x35K
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 24 2008, 05:35 PM~11965153
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bowtieconnection_@Oct 24 2008, 11:10 PM~11967923
> *40-45k all day  if you think different try and build it for that  :biggrin:
> *


I was deducting for the trunk!!!


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2008, 07:19 PM~11972367
> *i never thought id be that deep into it either but paint and hydros was 20k alone. Another 4,000 in options and accessories, 2000 in powder coating, 3000 for the car, 2000 for the interior kit, 1500 in chrome, 1500 in polishing and anodizing, about 6000 in new parts, 3000 in the motor trans and driveshaft. thatrs already 43,000 so im guessing im gonna be into this thing well over 45k cuz i still have to do the music and install the hydros. It was a SERIOUS reality check on my part when I got into this thing I had NO idea i was gonna be where im at I got carried away but now I got to see it through and finish it. I could put a 2,000 setup in it and a 3,000 paint job and id have 15k in my pocket still but a car like this needs those things to stand out or else it wil be another stock 62.
> *



Oh sheet Mrs. Impala gonna be back in here......... :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection+Oct 24 2008, 09:10 PM~11967923-->
> 
> 
> 
> 40-45k all day  if you think different try and build it for that  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2008, 05:19 PM~11972367
> *i never thought id be that deep into it either but paint and hydros was 20k alone. Another 4,000 in options and accessories, 2000 in powder coating, 3000 for the car, 2000 for the interior kit, 1500 in chrome, 1500 in polishing and anodizing, about 6000 in new parts, 3000 in the motor trans and driveshaft. thatrs already 43,000 so im guessing im gonna be into this thing well over 45k cuz i still have to do the music and install the hydros. It was a SERIOUS reality check on my part when I got into this thing I had NO idea i was gonna be where im at I got carried away but now I got to see it through and finish it. I could put a 2,000 setup in it and a 3,000 paint job and id have 15k in my pocket still but a car like this needs those things to stand out or else it wil be another stock 62.
> *


 :0 shit i thought bowtie was saying 45k just for the trunk!!! i can easily see 50-70k on a proper low..no probs.. but 45 on the juice made my guts hurt :happysad:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2008, 05:19 PM~11972367
> *i never thought id be that deep into it either but paint and hydros was 20k alone. Another 4,000 in options and accessories, 2000 in powder coating, 3000 for the car, 2000 for the interior kit, 1500 in chrome, 1500 in polishing and anodizing, about 6000 in new parts, 3000 in the motor trans and driveshaft. thatrs already 43,000 so im guessing im gonna be into this thing well over 45k cuz i still have to do the music and install the hydros. It was a SERIOUS reality check on my part when I got into this thing I had NO idea i was gonna be where im at I got carried away but now I got to see it through and finish it. I could put a 2,000 setup in it and a 3,000 paint job and id have 15k in my pocket still but a car like this needs those things to stand out or else it wil be another stock 62.
> *


mannnn you know the IRS its up here quit with this um um irs ors mr impalas is just playing about this money spending lies ok ok thanks... :wow: :loco:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 21 2008, 09:58 PM~11936487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 fukn badass...


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 25 2008, 11:11 PM~11973203
> *:0 shit i thought bowtie was saying 45k just for the trunk!!! i can easily see 50-70k on a proper low..no probs.. but 45 on the juice made my guts hurt :happysad:
> *


yea..thats what i too...on the whole car that sounds about right, there is a lot of things done to it and honestly 45 doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 25 2008, 08:32 PM~11973328
> *mannnn you know the IRS its up here quit with this um um irs ors mr impalas is just playing about this money spending lies ok ok thanks... :wow:  :loco:
> *



i got nothing to hide lol im broke as hell now but oh well ill sell it soon enough and move on to the next one but NO MORE AIRCRAFT for me ill leave that to the ballers my pockets arent deep enough!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11973872
> *i got nothing to hide lol im broke as hell now but oh well ill sell it soon enough and move on to the next one but NO MORE AIRCRAFT for me ill leave that to the ballers my pockets arent deep enough!
> *


 :0


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2008, 07:19 PM~11972367
> *i never thought id be that deep into it either but paint and hydros was 20k alone. Another 4,000 in options and accessories, 2000 in powder coating, 3000 for the car, 2000 for the interior kit, 1500 in chrome, 1500 in polishing and anodizing, about 6000 in new parts, 3000 in the motor trans and driveshaft. thatrs already 43,000 so im guessing im gonna be into this thing well over 45k cuz i still have to do the music and install the hydros. It was a SERIOUS reality check on my part when I got into this thing I had NO idea i was gonna be where im at I got carried away but now I got to see it through and finish it. I could put a 2,000 setup in it and a 3,000 paint job and id have 15k in my pocket still but a car like this needs those things to stand out or else it wil be another stock 62.
> *


Its nothing to a baller like you and me! lol... probably have 43k in my damn paypal account.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 25 2008, 10:44 PM~11974114
> *Its nothing to a baller like you and me! lol... probably have 43k in my damn paypal account.*


damn jason must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

Dug all the stereo stuff out of the closet going to get wired up tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Ragtop Ted

Looking Good :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2008, 01:01 PM~11976687
> *Dug all the stereo stuff out of the closet going to get wired up tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 26 2008, 01:00 PM~11975922
> *damn jason must be nice  :biggrin:
> *


Oops, i misread it, it said 45 cents!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 26 2008, 01:30 PM~11977178
> *Oops, i misread it, it said 45 cents!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Or maybe not..... :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 26 2008, 12:00 PM~11975922
> *damn jason must be nice  :biggrin:
> *


And paypal would keep 32 of that in fees :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 26 2008, 04:38 PM~11977218
> *Or maybe not..... :0
> *


What... did i miss something? LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 26 2008, 01:43 PM~11977234
> *What... did i miss something? LMAO  :roflmao:
> *


I didn't maybe every one els did....


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2008, 07:19 PM~11972367
> *i never thought id be that deep into it either but paint and hydros was 20k alone. Another 4,000 in options and accessories, 2000 in powder coating, 3000 for the car, 2000 for the interior kit, 1500 in chrome, 1500 in polishing and anodizing, about 6000 in new parts, 3000 in the motor trans and driveshaft. thatrs already 43,000 so im guessing im gonna be into this thing well over 45k cuz i still have to do the music and install the hydros. It was a SERIOUS reality check on my part when I got into this thing I had NO idea i was gonna be where im at I got carried away but now I got to see it through and finish it. I could put a 2,000 setup in it and a 3,000 paint job and id have 15k in my pocket still but a car like this needs those things to stand out or else it wil be another stock 62.
> *



You might not be able to pay bills, but your on your way to having the cleanest 62 i've seen in a long time


----------



## Y U H8TIN

NICE 62


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 26 2008, 03:27 PM~11977453
> *You might not be able to pay bills, but your on your way to having the cleanest 62 i've seen in a long time
> *


lol :yes:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2008, 01:01 PM~11976687
> *Dug all the stereo stuff out of the closet going to get wired up tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


Hydraulics or sound system???????????????


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 26 2008, 09:30 PM~11980722
> *Hydraulics or system???????????????
> *


gotta do the stereo before the hydros


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2008, 09:31 PM~11980727
> *gotta do the stereo before the hydros
> *


At your rate I figured at the same time(days work) lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 26 2008, 09:34 PM~11980748
> *At your rate I figured at the same time(days work) lol  :biggrin:
> *


probably is but i think ill do the hydros last still kicking some ideas around  mufflers will probably be next


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 25 2008, 05:19 PM~11972367
> *i never thought id be that deep into it either but paint and hydros was 20k alone. Another 4,000 in options and accessories, 2000 in powder coating, 3000 for the car, 2000 for the interior kit, 1500 in chrome, 1500 in polishing and anodizing, about 6000 in new parts, 3000 in the motor trans and driveshaft. thatrs already 43,000 so im guessing im gonna be into this thing well over 45k cuz i still have to do the music and install the hydros. It was a SERIOUS reality check on my part when I got into this thing I had NO idea i was gonna be where im at I got carried away but now I got to see it through and finish it. I could put a 2,000 setup in it and a 3,000 paint job and id have 15k in my pocket still but a car like this needs those things to stand out or else it wil be another stock 62.
> *




:buttkick: :nono:


----------



## JasonJ

Oh shit, its Missy...... everybody play it off like we dont know whats going on! :dunno:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Oct 26 2008, 03:27 PM~11977453
> *You might not be able to pay bills, but your on your way to having the cleanest 62 i've seen in a long time
> *


just live in tha 62,i would... lol


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Oct 27 2008, 11:29 AM~11983405
> *:buttkick:  :nono:
> *


I tried to tell him!!! He wouldnt listen! He doesnt listen to me anymore, its like we dont matter anymore!

I THINK THIS FOOL NEEDS AN INTERVENTION!!! :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 27 2008, 10:35 AM~11983985
> *I tried to tell him!!! He wouldnt listen! He doesnt listen to me anymore, its like we dont matter anymore!
> 
> I THINK THIS FOOL NEEDS AN INTERVENTION!!!  :0
> *


oh well too late to go back now might as well finish it music should be done today :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

so is the car going to have a 5th wheel on it or not? cause i liked the way it looked in one of the pics when it was installed.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 27 2008, 01:39 PM~11985546
> *so is the car going to have a 5th wheel on it or not? cause i liked the way it looked in one of the pics when it was installed.
> *



are you from canada?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2008, 04:59 PM~11985714
> *are you from canada?
> *


BUFFED WHITES ARE A MUST.


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2008, 04:59 PM~11985714
> *are you from canada?
> *


lol..yea from Toronto, its about 2 hours form New York State


----------



## panchopistolas

looking sweet brent, got any more pics of what the interior looks like?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Oct 27 2008, 08:29 PM~11990099
> *looking sweet brent, got any more pics of what the interior looks like?
> *


should be in this week! :biggrin: 









































car sounds really good a little hollow right now cuz theres no interior but good none the less. Pretty basic stuff noting fancy thanks to Gordo at 562 Kustoms in Paramount


----------



## HustlerSpank




----------



## Mr Impala

forgot the trunk!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Are those 8's or 10's?


----------



## Mr Impala

8" w3 8 ohms wired to a fosgate 1500BD mono amp shit hits pretty damn hard for 3 8's


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Thats gonna be very hard on that alternator you have. Watch you're voltage, the system won't be it's best if it's not getting enough current.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 27 2008, 09:58 PM~11991148
> *Thats gonna be very hard on that alternator you have. Watch you're voltage, the system won't be it's best if it's not getting enough current.
> *


its a 140 amp alternator


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

in that case, I take what I said back :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2008, 10:35 PM~11990878
> *8" w3 8 ohms wired to a fosgate 1500BD mono amp shit hits pretty damn hard for 3 8's
> *


I had two kicker 8's in my 64 that hit harder than most 12's.

*Edit, you know if you flip that box around it will hit slightly harder right?*



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 27 2008, 10:58 PM~11991148
> *Thats gonna be very hard on that alternator you have. Watch you're voltage, the system won't be it's best if it's not getting enough current.
> *


Depends on the box, wiring, and system bro.


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 28 2008, 08:45 AM~11993758
> *I had two kicker 8's in my 64 that hit harder than most 12's.
> 
> *Edit, you know if you flip that box around it will hit slightly harder right?*
> Depends on the box, wiring, and system bro.
> *



if i flip it around my amps wont be showing :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2008, 10:38 AM~11994281
> *:biggrin:
> if i flip it around my amps wont be showing  :biggrin:
> *


I see your point......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 28 2008, 03:07 PM~11995557
> *I see your point......
> *


I love when you post up down up down :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 28 2008, 08:45 AM~11993758
> *I had two kicker 8's in my 64 that hit harder than most 12's.
> 
> *Edit, you know if you flip that box around it will hit slightly harder right?*
> Depends on the box, wiring, and system bro.
> *


IN MY 62 THE WOOFERS FACED DOWN AND IT HIT REAL GOOD


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 28 2008, 01:10 PM~11995572-->
> 
> 
> 
> I love when you post  up down up down :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, people are going to get the wrong idea
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO.LIFER_@Oct 28 2008, 01:11 PM~11995587
> *IN MY 62 THE WOOFERS FACED DOWN AND IT HIT REAL GOOD
> *


5th order or 7th order box?


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 28 2008, 12:22 PM~11995682
> *LOL, people are going to get the wrong idea
> 5th order or 7th order box?
> *



pre order box :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

getting the exhaust done now shold have it back tomorrow


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## NOS61RAG

Lookin sweeeet!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2008, 07:08 PM~11998517
> *getting the exhaust done now shold have it back tomorrow
> *


Man, this build up is "exhausting".


----------



## Infamous James

:happysad:


----------



## SixFourClownin

bad ass!


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 27 2008, 09:58 PM~11991148
> *Thats gonna be very hard on that alternator you have. Watch you're voltage, the system won't be it's best if it's not getting enough current.
> *


As much detail as he is putting in this car do you think he would over look something like that?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 29 2008, 07:12 PM~12010178
> *As much detail as he is putting in this car do you think he would over look something like that?
> *


im sure i missed alot of things lol but nothings perfect and i think for the 11 weeks i been building it its been pretty good  exhaust will be done tomorrow so hopefully i can get on track! I got my nos gas tank door guard today and that was about the only progress I made :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2008, 10:46 PM~12011926
> *im sure i missed alot of things lol but nothings perfect and i think for the 11 weeks i been building it its been pretty good   exhaust will be done tomorrow so hopefully i can get on track! I got my nos gas tank door guard today and that was about the only progress I made  :biggrin:
> *


Slacker... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 29 2008, 07:12 PM~12010178
> *As much detail as he is putting in this car do you think he would over look something like that?
> *


I thought he was going bone stock in the engine compartment so I thought his alt was under powered. Obviously it was not overlooked.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 11:15 PM~12012589
> *I thought he was going bone stock in the engine compartment so I thought his alt was under powered. Obviously it was not overlooked.
> *


62's didnt come with alternators


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i know...just thought you had a regular alt


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2008, 09:46 PM~12011926
> *im sure i missed alot of things lol but nothings perfect and i think for the 11 weeks i been building it its been pretty good   exhaust will be done tomorrow so hopefully i can get on track! I got my nos gas tank door guard today and that was about the only progress I made  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2008, 09:17 PM~11990655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot the trunk!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-

beautiful deuce homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2008, 03:48 PM~12027165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM Thinking Of Doing My Own Headliner. How Hard Is It For Someone That Never Did One... :0


----------



## Mr Impala

stretchhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2008, 02:43 PM~12027660
> *stretchhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 27 2008, 11:10 PM~11990598
> *should be in this week!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car sounds really good a little hollow right now cuz theres no interior but good none the less. Pretty basic stuff noting fancy thanks to Gordo at 562 Kustoms in Paramount
> *


looks real good Mr Impala, did know if u enclosed the 6x9s under the package tray they sound alot better and will last u lot longer...like that the bass is going to push the 6x9 up and off beat and sometimes they sound distorted, or fart at high volume..like the set up though


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2008, 04:43 PM~12027660
> *stretchhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is your head gonna touch it??? :dunno:


----------



## showandgo

you rang lolololol


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 31 2008, 04:54 PM~12028639
> *looks real good Mr Impala, did  know if u enclosed the 6x9s under the package tray they sound alot better and will last u lot longer...like that the bass is going to push the 6x9 up and off beat and sometimes they sound distorted, or fart at high volume..like the set up though
> *


Mr. Impala knows everything


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Oct 31 2008, 08:03 PM~12029060
> *Mr. Impala knows everything
> *



:twak: :twak: i dont know what over came me


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 31 2008, 06:15 PM~12028798
> *Is your head gonna touch it???  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:

Soul glow stains on the deck


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2008, 03:43 PM~12027660
> *stretchhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


deeezam!


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 31 2008, 07:15 PM~12028798
> *Is your head gonna touch it???  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## -CAROL CITY-




----------



## Mr Impala

yeah i thought about wrapping dynamat around em or something but i listened to it and it hit so hard it distorts my ears LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 31 2008, 05:15 PM~12028798
> *Is your head gonna touch it???  :dunno:
> *


probably but ill lean like a cholo when i drive :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Shuckie shuckie.... The duece is lookin badass brent. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 31 2008, 07:15 PM~12028798
> *Is your head gonna touch it when you drive it to the transporter when you sell it???  :dunno:
> *



There, I fixed it.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 1 2008, 06:40 AM~12031916
> *There,  I fixed it.
> *



lol ill call a flat bed for that day :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## FatBoYz85

lovin your car homie.makes me want a 62
:thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie

car sounds really good a little hollow right now cuz theres no interior but good none the less. Pretty basic stuff noting fancy thanks to Gordo at 562 Kustoms in Paramount 
[/quote]
It looks close to the cylinders


----------



## Mr Impala

it might be but theres plenty of room to move it back if need be


----------



## HustlerSpank

:wow:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 NOTHING BEATS GETTIN THE SLAPS PUT IN THE TRUNK


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2008, 10:01 PM~11976687
> *Dug all the stereo stuff out of the closet going to get wired up tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


question about that box... did you just built it to fit the space or did you calculate the
volume necessary for the 3 8s? Im goin with 2 8s in my ghouse but have a space
problem I believe.... :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 2 2008, 10:58 AM~12039225
> *question about that box... did you just built it to fit the space or did you calculate the
> volume necessary for the 3 8s? Im goin with 2 8s in my ghouse but have a space
> problem I believe....  :uh:
> *



we made it to specs for jl w3's  it bumps real nice.


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## JasonJ

Another good name for this car would have been *"The Califormula"*
uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 3 2008, 07:41 AM~12045626
> *Another good name for this car would have been "The Califormula"
> uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## EL PECADOR

*TO THE TOP* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 10:43 AM~12046542
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## low4ever

Damn! Thats all i can think to say
TTT


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 06:27 PM~12051049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


factory fresh :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 05:27 PM~12051049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm thats fresh! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 05:27 PM~12051049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 3 2008, 08:41 AM~12045626
> *Another good name for this car would have been "The Califormula"
> uffin:
> *


:yes: 



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 06:27 PM~12051049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man homie dont let me get some money cuz i will go get this biatch


----------



## SixFourClownin

Very clean, love it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 06:27 PM~12051049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that steering wheel really sets it off! just joking!! inside lookin real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 4 2008, 02:28 AM~12054692
> *that steering wheel really sets it off!    just joking!! inside lookin real nice  :thumbsup:
> *


Hes trying to tie it in with the blue fittings in the trunk.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 07:27 PM~12051049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, the inserts really make it all come together. I'm REALLY feelin' that interior.


----------



## 801Rider

That interior is "tight.....tight like a tiger" :0


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 3 2008, 11:25 PM~12052322
> *damm thats fresh! :biggrin:
> *


an so clean


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 4 2008, 06:46 AM~12055243
> *Hes trying to tie it in with the blue fittings in the trunk.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 209Goodfella

What color did U paint the housing for the speaker grille? What type of paint? Keep up the good work bro :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 06:27 PM~12051049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 3 2008, 06:27 PM~12051049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean


----------



## JasonJ

Sanitary.


----------



## Y U H8TIN

LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Nov 4 2008, 05:02 PM~12059520
> *LOOKING GOOD...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Mr Impala

now on to the next adventure getting it running and doing the hydros!


----------



## miguel62

man i luv this car!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

interior is gorgeous


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 4 2008, 05:03 PM~12061364
> *interior is gorgeous
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

looking good,clean!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2008, 05:30 PM~12060990
> *now on to the next adventure getting it running and doing the hydros!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Need help ? ill be in LA this weekend on the hydros ?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Nov 4 2008, 09:38 PM~12065632
> *Need help ?  ill be in LA this weekend  on the hydros ?
> *


sure and come get your raggedy ass rims!


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 4 2008, 02:27 AM~12051049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this photoshopped or what - looks toooo fresh to be real


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn brent them seats look so damn comfy, you gonna fall asleep while drivin homie, better turn the beats up :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 3 2008, 10:41 AM~12045626
> *Another good name for this car would have been "Creamsicle"
> 
> Creamsicle
> A childhood treat - with a kick!
> Fill a mixing cup with 1/2 way with ice.
> 
> 1/2 oz. Vodka or Orange Vodka
> 1/2 oz. Triple Sec
> 1 oz. Orange Juice
> 1 oz. Cream
> 
> Shake all ingredients well and strain into a cocktail glass.
> 
> Use a scoop of vanilla ice cream instead of cream & ice, and you've got a Dreamsicle. Serve in a large stem or hurricane glass. YUM!*


----------



## lowriders2choppers

*"Cream of the Crop" *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 5 2008, 02:14 AM~12067411
> *is this photoshopped or what - looks toooo fresh to be real
> *



nope thats the original picture :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2008, 09:14 AM~12068420
> *nope thats the original picture  :biggrin:
> *


Quit braggin


----------



## SixFourClownin

What interior kit did you go with?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 5 2008, 10:50 AM~12070376
> *What interior kit did you go with?
> *



original 62 ht kit "gold" is the name of the color


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2008, 04:34 PM~12071811
> *original 62 ht kit "gold" is the name of the color
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Nov 5 2008, 07:28 AM~12067709
> *"Cream of the Crop"
> *


There was another 62 hardtop in lowrider with that name a few years ago.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Nov 5 2008, 01:42 PM~12071878
> *There was another 62 hardtop in lowrider with that name a few years ago.
> *



my homie marks 62 :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

Cremifornia Edition


----------



## red chev

what mateial is that on the head liner....is the back deck fiberglassed where the speakers are at???


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Nov 5 2008, 05:15 PM~12073771
> *what mateial is that on the head liner....is the back deck fiberglassed where the speakers are at???
> *


original star pattern headliner material, back deck is vinyl


----------



## kandychromegsxr

I remember you saying something about a rag version of your car. sure would look good


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 5 2008, 09:16 PM~12076901
> *I remember you saying something about a rag version of your car. sure would look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that 62 rag used to be mine


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Nov 5 2008, 09:16 PM~12076901-->
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you saying something about a rag version of your car. sure would look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2008, 10:55 PM~12077890
> *that 62 rag used to be mine
> *


 :yes: :yes: AND I TOOK THAT PIC OF THAT DEUCE RAG.  


YOUR CAR'S LOOKING REAL GOOD BRENT.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2008, 10:55 PM~12077890
> *that 62 rag used to be mine
> *


If you listend some someone once ina while you would still own it LOL


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2008, 12:55 AM~12077890
> *that 62 rag used to be mine
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

probably one of the nicest unrestored rags i have EVER seen thats one of the only cars i regret selling


----------



## Mr Impala

i sold that 62 rag cuz my daughter needed braces and i had to come up with the money! but they come and go we al lknow that, should have progress pics this weekend!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 7 2008, 11:53 AM~12090128
> *i sold that 62 rag cuz my daughter needed braces and i had to come up with the money! but they come and go we al lknow that, should have progress pics this weekend!
> *


I can't respect you enough for this........Nice to see priorities are at the forefront.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 7 2008, 11:56 AM~12091212
> *I can't respect you enough for this........Nice to see priorities are at the forefront.
> *


yeah when you work a normal job like me its not always as easy as it seems i love building cars wish i had the money to keep them all but id rather have one and not be in prison :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 7 2008, 01:53 PM~12090128
> *i sold that 62 rag cuz my daughter needed braces and i had to come up with the money! but they come and go we al lknow that, should have progress pics this weekend!
> *


That's respectable right there, kids always come first bro. Nice 62 and everything but like the old saying goes "For those I love, I will sacrifice."


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 8 2008, 01:49 PM~12099903
> *how much was that....looks realy good
> *


200 for the color bar 10.00 for a knob 10 for a gm logo 20.00 in paint supplies and a little bit of wiring :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

The radio bezel barely fit had to do a little trimming but it worked out cool good idea Seth


----------



## Mr Impala

money shots


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN

hardcore


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 06:32 PM~12100587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE...THAT SHIT IS TIGHT AS FUK. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 07:20 PM~12100535
> *money shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rediculous!!! :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 08:20 PM~12100535
> *money shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking SWEEET!


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2008, 04:16 PM~12072160
> *my homie marks 62  :biggrin:
> *


My homie "The Glass Man." :biggrin:


----------



## leo161

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 01:53 PM~12099920
> *200 for the color bar 10.00 for a knob 10 for a gm logo 20.00 in paint supplies and a little bit of wiring  :biggrin:
> *


looks good where did you get the colorbar at?? looks good with your own personal touch


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 8 2008, 07:57 PM~12100740
> *Rediculous!!!  :0
> *


x2 that is one bad ass setup


----------



## Infamous James

BOIOIOIOIOIOING!! NO VIAGRA NEEDED


----------



## toons

my respects homie


----------



## nittygritty

Bad as fuck. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 04:20 PM~12100535
> *money shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



As good as it gets homie. Can't wait to see it next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 07:20 PM~12100535
> *money shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




speechles :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 08:16 PM~12100509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radio bezel barely fit had to do a little trimming but  it worked out cool good idea Seth
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

Fucking clean, that setup is badass!


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 05:20 PM~12100535
> *money shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 06:20 PM~12100535
> *money shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just wondering,,is that an expresso machine in your trunk? Ive heard them all i think thats the best one. Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 05:16 PM~12100509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radio bezel barely fit had to do a little trimming but  it worked out cool good idea Seth
> *


That looks really good!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Nov 9 2008, 06:57 AM~12104117
> *just wondering,,is that an expresso machine in your trunk? Ive heard them all i think thats the best one. Looking Good :thumbsup:
> *


yeah they do look a little like blenders :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Nov 9 2008, 10:57 AM~12104117
> *just wondering,,is that an expresso machine in your trunk? Ive heard them all i think thats the best one. Looking Good :thumbsup:
> *


That's the most expensive espresso machine i've ever seen in the U.S. :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Who's buying this.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

You build some nice rides bro.


----------



## topless65

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Trunk looks great! Cant wait to see this out on the streets!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

i LOVE that setup! but to be honest.... wrong music to bump to a colorbar :roflmao:

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 06:16 PM~12100509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radio bezel barely fit had to do a little trimming but  it worked out cool good idea Seth
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

It's looking real good!

You really succeeded in making it look like GM issued it from the factory like that, much respect.


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Nov 8 2008, 05:16 PM~12100509-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radio bezel barely fit had to do a little trimming but  it worked out cool good idea Seth
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 05:20 PM~12100535
> *money shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the car is full of great ideas it's just a superhero killer ..... ridiclously crazy

:biggrin:


----------



## grandson

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## xavierthexman

BAD ASS!!!! Mas Chingon '62

I can't wait to see it LIVE at the Majestic's New Year's gathering.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Nov 8 2008, 05:20 PM~12100535-->
> 
> 
> 
> money shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 06:04 PM~12100798
> *fucking SWEEET!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Brent................I Hate you and your money. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 9 2008, 05:40 PM~12107345
> *Brent................I Hate you and your money.  :biggrin:
> *



lol no more money here dumped it all in the 62


----------



## bowtieconnection

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 9 2008, 10:24 PM~12109753
> *lol no more money here dumped it all in the 62
> *


 :0


----------



## SupremeAir

Wow nice car once again....


----------



## Mr Impala

thank you sir :biggrin: add it to your collection :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 9 2008, 01:32 PM~12104669
> *Who's buying this.
> *


You are! Now, pull that recession shit out of your ass and hand over the fistful of ca$h.


----------



## specspec




----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky

....


----------



## lincoln6275

Man, what a eye for all the details! Good job on this build! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Amazing job, I appreciate the fact that you took the color bar and made it look like a factory option. The hydraulic setup also looks like a factory option that could have been offered by GM back in 62. Great work.


----------



## rollindeep408

> money shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> :0 clean


----------



## -SUPER62-

[/quote]

:0 clean
[/quote]
UNDERSTATEMENT


----------



## emhomie626

:0 THAT'S ALL I CAN SAY!


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Mr Impala

got little stuff done today nothing worth taking pics of but slowly its getting done. should have the steering wheel on tomorrow and all the wiring buttoned up. got the door and trunk locks on today roof rail rubber inside door handles on etc


----------



## NOS61RAG

Brent, Thanks for the pics!  

Cant wait to pic up my seats. :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan

> money shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should put some AC Delco or GM logos in place of the RF logo on those amps
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 13 2008, 06:01 AM~12143740
> *You should put some AC Delco or GM logos in place of the RF logo on those amps
> *



actually i was going to that was my plan i was gonna take one out have a couple pieces of sheet metal or aluminunm cut to fit in there and put the GM logo but the logo was a little to big and i thought a sticker would look cheap


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 06:16 PM~12100509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radio bezel barely fit had to do a little trimming but  it worked out cool good idea Seth
> *



Homie I like that. Great job


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 13 2008, 08:06 AM~12144016
> *actually i was going to that was my plan i was gonna take one out have a couple pieces of sheet metal or aluminunm cut to fit in there and put the GM logo but the logo was a little to big and i thought a sticker would look cheap
> *


What about some delco emblems or some bose premium sound system emblems?


----------



## Cali Way

that interior's color scheme is just so nice


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 13 2008, 03:45 PM~12147101
> *What about some delco emblems or some bose premium sound system emblems?
> *



Bose has only been sucking since 1964


----------



## unique27

:wow:


----------



## Guest

baddass


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 07:20 PM~12100535
> *money shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thinks it looks cool like that without all the chrome.


----------



## low4ever

Hopefully i will hit the lottery before you sell it Mr. Impala


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Nov 14 2008, 03:57 PM~12154537
> *Hopefully i will hit the lottery before you sell it Mr. Impala
> *


 :biggrin: 


Any Updates?


----------



## Mr Impala

maybe this weekend


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 14 2008, 12:19 PM~12155796
> * maybe this weekend
> *


I'll be sitting right here waiting.


----------



## Mr Impala

got an appontment to ge tit running on Monday So should be driving by next week!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 14 2008, 12:53 PM~12156140
> *got an appontment to ge tit running on Monday So should be driving by next week!
> *


TITS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 14 2008, 09:14 PM~12156935
> *TITS!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Pics? :cheesy:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Nov 14 2008, 09:14 PM~12156935-->
> 
> 
> 
> TITS!!!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Firefly_@Nov 14 2008, 09:17 PM~12156975
> *Pics?  :cheesy:
> *


:nono: take that to off topic :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 14 2008, 09:52 PM~12157278
> *:nono: take that to off topic  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## low4ever

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin

Still sitting here waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 15 2008, 01:13 PM~12165133
> *Still sitting here waiting. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 14 2008, 07:44 AM~12154080
> *I thinks it looks cool like that without all the chrome.
> *


Chrome is played out.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2008, 11:21 AM~12165177
> *Chrome is played out.
> *


 :0 black is the new chrome


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 15 2008, 04:48 PM~12165994
> *:0 black is the new chrome
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Mr Impala

tedious shit i tell you!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Guest

damn this is one of my favorite setups :0


----------



## CHUCC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

:thumbsup: looking great homie. I'll bet it will drive as nice as it looks too... Snap some photos of it locked up and layed out.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 15 2008, 10:30 PM~12169216
> *:thumbsup:  looking great homie.  I'll bet it will drive as nice as it looks too...  Snap some photos of it locked up and layed out.
> *



didnt get that far yet


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2008, 01:08 AM~12169062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Nov 16 2008, 02:15 AM~12169120
> *damn this is one of my favorite setups :0
> *


Very inspiring! :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Slick....I bet that system sounds good up close.

Brent, how much for a set of seat covers like that but in black for a 65 (bench), front and back?


----------



## drasticbean

SIR. YOU HAVE JUST PUSHED UP THE GAME MUCH MORE. 
Detail
Detail
Detail
Detail.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 16 2008, 03:56 PM~12171856
> *SIR.  YOU HAVE JUST PUSHED UP THE GAME MUCH MORE.
> Detail
> Detail
> Detail
> Detail.
> *


----------



## 41bowtie

you need 4 more front, back, p side and d side


:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

absolutely amazing


----------



## CROWDS91

CAR IS ABSOULTLY BEAUTIFUL ATTN TO DETAIL IS A++. THANKS BRENT FOR HELPING ME AND MY DAD OUT TODAY REALLY APPRECIATE IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 16 2008, 06:29 PM~12174418
> *CAR IS ABSOULTLY BEAUTIFUL ATTN TO DETAIL IS A++. THANKS BRENT FOR HELPING ME AND MY DAD OUT TODAY REALLY APPRECIATE IT!! :biggrin:
> *



you know your always welcomed sorry i had to run a little bit early but you know how it goes :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2008, 04:56 PM~12173636
> *absolutely amazing
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 16 2008, 11:35 AM~12171724
> *Slick....I bet that system sounds good up close.
> 
> Brent, how much for a set of seat covers like that but in black for a 65 (bench), front and back?
> *


I was over there the other day. Sounds GREAT!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 16 2008, 06:46 PM~12174605
> *I was over there the other day.  Sounds GREAT!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

you aint near any fires are ya? hope not !


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2008, 01:08 AM~12169062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now this is a prime example of cleanliness. Nice 62 homie. Makes me proud its my favorite year when people put them together so clean like this. Innovative.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Great fucking attention to detail, I love it bro. Makes me want to take mine back apart and redo it.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 16 2008, 10:27 PM~12177472
> *you aint near any fires are ya? hope not !
> *


about 10 miles from me


----------



## downsouthplaya

whats the sale price? take 40k?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Nov 17 2008, 07:12 AM~12178705
> *whats the sale price? take 40k?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 15 2008, 11:09 PM~12169077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, Really fits with the rest of the theme. :biggrin: Much props to all that work.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2008, 12:00 AM~12169000
> *tedious shit i tell you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks good brent


----------



## 4DA702

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Nov 17 2008, 08:12 AM~12178705
> *whats the sale price? take 40k?
> *



:nono: :nosad:


----------



## 1938_MASTER

ALL I CAN SAY IS, BAD! FUCKIN!! AZZ!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank

xs 62


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRENT!!! CAR LOOKS GREAT!! ENJOY YOUR DAY


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2008, 11:18 PM~12177398
> *:biggrin:
> *


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABY........I LOVE YOU *


----------



## oc95impala

happy b-day dog!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Happy B-day


----------



## LOW64RAG

Happy birthday Brent have good one :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

gracias! maybe illstop by the mechanics and see if i can take it out for a birthday cruise!


----------



## CROWDS91

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 19 2008, 12:21 PM~12200653
> *gracias! maybe illstop by the mechanics and see if i can take it out for a birthday cruise!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ss rider

happy b day brent


----------



## Maverick

happy birthday brother


----------



## BUD

Happy Birthday Mr. Reese...

(hope I spelled the name right)


----------



## IMPN8EZ

Congrats Brent. Thanks for everything and gettin the ride shipped out.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by IMPN8EZ_@Nov 19 2008, 01:41 PM~12202741
> *Congrats Brent. Thanks for everything and gettin the ride shipped out.
> *



hope everything turns out good!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 19 2008, 10:13 AM~12200123
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRENT!!! CAR LOOKS GREAT!! ENJOY YOUR DAY
> *


x2


----------



## cdznutz42069

happy B-day.


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2008, 12:08 AM~12169062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEUTIFULL CAR :biggrin: BUT, I GOT A FEELIN THERES A TWIN OUT THERE :biggrin: LOOKS GREAT


----------



## caprice 66

Looks good. But do you have cruise control.
























I'm selling it for $300.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

Happy b-day homie! Have a good one.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 19 2008, 07:07 PM~12205179
> *Looks good. But do you have cruise control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling it for $300.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD MAKE AN EXCELLENT BIRTHDAY GIFT!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

happy b day homie! its my moms too we went out to eat and there was like 6-7 other people at the place with today as there Bday


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 19 2008, 06:07 PM~12205179
> *Looks good. But do you have cruise control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling it for $300.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



if it had the right brain and the right brackets i might buy it but it looks like the only thing u have correct is the knob!


----------



## caprice 66

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 19 2008, 08:14 PM~12205822
> *if it had the right brain and the right brackets i might buy it but it looks like the only thing u have correct is the knob!
> *


The right brain and the right bracket you say. Will i have two brain and 348 bracket and 
283 bracket two knobs. You now more then Mike Lopez (LIFESTYLE) I showed him the unit and said it was right 61-62. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 19 2008, 10:06 PM~12205719
> *happy b day homie! its my moms too we went out to eat and there was like 6-7 other people at the place with today as there Bday
> *


Alot of people have birthdays in November.... think back 9 months... it was middle of February.... Valentine's Day.... Lots O' Fuckin goin on. Uggh Brent, your parents were DOING IT!!! :yes:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by caprice 66_@Nov 19 2008, 10:27 PM~12205950
> *The right brain and the right bracket you say. Will i have two brain and 348 bracket and
> 283 bracket  two knobs. You now more then Mike Lopez (LIFESTYLE) I showed him the unit and said it was right  61-62. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO, he must not know you see Mike for like 8 hours a day? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 19 2008, 07:30 PM~12205975
> *LMAO, he must not know you see Mike for like 8 hours a day?  :biggrin:
> *


9 hours a day but whos counting


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ........*
[/quote]

Big Homie


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 19 2008, 08:29 PM~12205964
> *Alot of people have birthdays in November.... think back 9 months... it was middle of February.... Valentine's Day.... Lots O' Fuckin goin on. Uggh Brent, your parents were DOING IT!!!  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downsouthplaya

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Nov 18 2008, 06:35 PM~12193922
> *:nono:    :nosad:
> *


40K!!! :twak: uffin:

and happy late birthday Mr Impala


----------



## SixFourClownin

Happy late birthday Brent.


----------



## HustlerSpank

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Anything new?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 21 2008, 08:38 AM~12220308
> *Anything new?
> *


nope sitting at the mechanics getting the little odds and ends finished blled the brakes timing test drive stuff like that nothing worth taking pictures of! :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

happy belated birthday


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 21 2008, 12:45 PM~12220826
> *nope sitting at the mechanics getting the little odds and ends finished blled the brakes timing test drive stuff like that nothing worth taking pictures of!  :biggrin:
> *


  I cant wait to see a pic of it rollin.


----------



## Sin Sixty

on the road yet? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala

mechanic has been busy i guess i dont know but we will see next week hopefully ill get something accomplished! GOT A CHANCE TO WORK ON MY RUETY 63 RAG TODAY THOUGH lol


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

very nice build


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2008, 03:37 PM~12230331
> *mechanic has been busy i guess i dont know but we will see next week hopefully ill get something accomplished! GOT A CHANCE TO WORK ON MY RUETY  63 RAG TODAY THOUGH lol
> *


I guess the E is too close to the S...... or is this some new shit i dont know about??? :0


----------



## Mr Impala

shit on my computer the e s a are all worn off already!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TWEEDY, Mitch, low1,* locodewey*

I see you finally got time to check out the topic :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

Needs to be at the top :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

T T T


----------



## Mr Impala

ill get updates this week for sure had alot of other little shit going on.


----------



## Mr Impala

cars alive!! mechanic is bleeding the brakes and a few other little things should have it back tomorrow


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 22 2008, 05:45 PM~12230939
> *shit on my computer the e s a are all worn off already!!!!!!!!!
> *


MORE LIKE *ESA* TO ME........... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 24 2008, 02:05 PM~12243118
> *cars alive!! mechanic is bleeding the brakes and a few other little things should have it back tomorrow
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HustlerSpank

mm,,mmmm,,,


----------



## CHE1

dam....this car came out....man!!!!!


----------



## sjcaddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

*ITS LOOKING REAL NICE MR. IMPALA !! 
THIS HAS TO BE ONE OF THE FASTEST BUILDS ON LAYITLOW EVER AND CLEAN TO ......*


----------



## Hoss805

Beautiful Car :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 24 2008, 11:22 PM~12248853
> *ITS LOOKING REAL NICE MR. IMPALA !!
> THIS HAS TO BE ONE OF THE FASTEST BUILDS ON LAYITLOW EVER AND CLEAN TO ......
> *


WORD!


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 24 2008, 08:22 PM~12248853
> *ITS LOOKING REAL NICE MR. IMPALA !!
> THIS HAS TO BE ONE OF THE FASTEST BUILDS ON LAYITLOW EVER AND CLEAN TO ......
> *


I agree. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Did you get it back? Have you heard the heartbeat yet?


----------



## Coca Pearl

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 25 2008, 11:31 AM~12252809
> *Did you get it back? Have you heard the heartbeat yet?
> *


X2........


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 25 2008, 08:31 AM~12252809
> *Did you get it back? Have you heard the heartbeat yet?
> *


went to the mechanics last night the new master cylinder was leaking oil onto the vaccum line of and it dripped onto the valve cover and ate the paint so the valve cover was off so i didnt get to hear it but everything else looked cool its gonna rain today so i probaby wont get it til tomorrow or thursday morning


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 25 2008, 01:48 PM~12254101
> *went to the mechanics last night the new master cylinder was leaking oil onto the vaccum line of and it dripped onto the valve cover and ate the paint so the valve cover was off so i didnt get to hear it but everything else looked cool its gonna rain today so i probaby wont get it til tomorrow or thursday morning
> *


Damn, that sucks. At least they caught a problem before you got it back.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 25 2008, 11:24 AM~12254446
> *Damn, that sucks. At least they caught a problem before you got it back.
> *


yeah and at least it was the valve cover and not the paint on the firewall!


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 25 2008, 11:48 AM~12254101
> *went to the mechanics last night the new master cylinder was leaking oil onto the vaccum line of and it dripped onto the valve cover and ate the paint so the valve cover was off so i didnt get to hear it but everything else looked cool its gonna rain today so i probaby wont get it til tomorrow or thursday morning
> *


thursday morning! damn id be there waiting on thanksgiving too if i was picking this thing up to criuse. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt for the es a


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 25 2008, 05:09 PM~12255829
> *yeah and at least it was the valve cover and not the paint on the firewall!
> *


Oh damn! No shit, luck was on your side.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 25 2008, 03:36 PM~12256491
> *thursday morning! damn id be there waiting on thanksgiving too if i was picking this thing up to criuse.  :biggrin:
> *



cant drive it yet still got a few things to do b4 that, the exhaust shop fucked up my exhaust they didnt know it was lifted so now i have to redo the back 1/2 of the exhaust to clear everything!  Them little bugs can be seriously tedious!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 25 2008, 11:31 AM~12252809
> *Did you get it back? Have you heard the heartbeat yet?
> *


 Sorry. he was busy today! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 25 2008, 07:40 PM~12257062
> *Sorry. he was busy today!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JasonJ

He was taking care of something for his homie from the Sipp. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 25 2008, 06:57 PM~12257824
> *He was taking care of something for his homie from the Sipp.  :biggrin:
> *


glad to see it got there :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 25 2008, 08:22 PM~12259786
> *glad to see it got there  :biggrin:
> *



already at the platers! tell him how much u paid for chrome so he wont feel so bad when he sees his bill! :biggrin: Back to the 62 i got to hear it running today and man that thing sounds nice no ticking no knocking no loud exhaust just a nice quiet starting car tap the gas 3 times fires right up :biggrin:


----------



## lincoln6275

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 25 2008, 09:29 PM~12259915
> *already at the platers! tell him how much u paid for chrome so he wont feel so bad when he sees his bill!  :biggrin:  Back to the 62 i got to hear it running today and man that thing sounds nice no ticking no knocking no loud exhaust just a nice quiet starting car tap the gas 3 times fires right up  :biggrin:
> *



Got love that! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 25 2008, 09:29 PM~12259915
> *already at the platers! tell him how much u paid for chrome so he wont feel so bad when he sees his bill!  :biggrin:  Back to the 62 i got to hear it running today and man that thing sounds nice no ticking no knocking no loud exhaust just a nice quiet starting car tap the gas 3 times fires right up  :biggrin:
> *


wait i didnt pay anything :uh:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 25 2008, 09:29 PM~12259915
> *already at the platers! tell him how much u paid for chrome so he wont feel so bad when he sees his bill!  :biggrin:  Back to the 62 i got to hear it running today and man that thing sounds nice no ticking no knocking no loud exhaust just a nice quiet starting car tap the gas 3 times fires right up  :biggrin:
> *


 Thats Whats Up! Once That Motors Broken In And Timing Set Right, Wont Have To Pump The Gas :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 25 2008, 11:29 PM~12259915
> *already at the platers! tell him how much u paid for chrome so he wont feel so bad when he sees his bill!  :biggrin:  Back to the 62 i got to hear it running today and man that thing sounds nice no ticking no knocking no loud exhaust just a nice quiet starting car tap the gas 3 times fires right up  :biggrin:
> *


Man, thats the G spot, 3 times and turn the key, gotta love it. I love when mine fires right up in front of people. They just look like...... Damn.


----------



## Black86Cutty

Hell Yeah, Makes The Owner Feel Proud


----------



## Sin Sixty

new pics?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 26 2008, 06:18 PM~12268684
> *new pics?
> *


im picking it up tomorrow not really any new pics to post but i can probably make alittle video of it running :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Mr Impala

ps pump was no good started leaking and the drum was rubbing on the rear for some reason so probably wont have it back til saturday


----------



## BIG MARC

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ........*


Big Homie 
[/quote]
& Thanksgiving,been offline.My bad,much luv to the fam.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

This car is the shit!


----------



## Mr Impala

> Big Homie


& Thanksgiving,been offline.My bad,much luv to the fam.
[/quote]
i see u got the porn regulated! happy thanksgiving to everyone hope it was a good one, im off to az tomorrow to pick up my 62 4dr parts car. california edition 2 is gonna be a anniversary gold rag since thats the original color


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 16 2008, 01:09 AM~12169077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass car mr imp... ANOTHER well built impala


----------



## Eazy

> & Thanksgiving,been offline.My bad,much luv to the fam.


i see u got the porn regulated! happy thanksgiving to everyone hope it was a good one, im off to az tomorrow to pick up my 62 4dr parts car. california edition 2 is gonna be a *OH SNAPS!!*


----------



## Twotonz

the car is looking real good homie


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2008, 07:34 PM~12290993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fired right up fast. Runs smooth. :biggrin:


----------



## Leonelmtz2003

Fires right up,


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Leonelmtz2003_@Nov 29 2008, 07:39 PM~12291022
> *Fires right up,
> *



no tapping the gas nothing u can see the cold light still on, its dialed in real nice :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2008, 07:34 PM~12290993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its a good day to be Mr Impala. Now you got to get the hydros going


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Nov 29 2008, 08:20 PM~12291314
> *Its a good day to be Mr Impala.  Now you got to get the hydros going
> *



still got alot of little things to do, reverse lights work but the brak and turn signals dont so i gotta figure that out, fix the exhaust finish hydros and about 20 other little things b4 new years :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

damn that shit's as sick as a leper with aids and the clap combined


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 29 2008, 08:24 PM~12291360
> *damn that shit's as sick as a leper with aids and the clap combined
> *


It don't get much sicker than that.


----------



## Black86Cutty

Runs As Good As It Looks!!


----------



## Impslap

It's awesome to see the fast progress and the end result being a product of such high caliber. Can't wait to see a vid of it on the street!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2008, 11:34 PM~12290993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the autronic.

Sounds great!


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2008, 09:34 PM~12290993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *












Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2008, 10:34 PM~12290993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

if that deuce was any cleaner it would be on the next Will Smith album. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

I have to say Brent you are building what will be one of my favorite Impalas built. Just your whole theme for it and how it is turning out is just fucking awsome!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2008, 10:34 PM~12290993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Engine sounds nice.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Man, this topic was about to hit page 3, this build should be on the first page at all times.


----------



## low4ever

I agree TTT


----------



## xSSive

pure sex


----------



## Mr Impala

no updates yet maybe this weekend gotta do the xmas decorating thing this week!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 2 2008, 02:10 PM~12312842
> *no updates yet maybe this weekend gotta do the xmas decorating thing this week!
> *


Ass! Its warm there aint it, I was freezing hno: last night working on that shit, it was sleeting and shit. LOL.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Dec 2 2008, 12:00 PM~12313373
> *Ass! Its warm there aint it, I was freezing  hno: last night working on that shit, it was sleeting and shit. LOL.
> *



it gets into the 40's at night but it was about 75 yesterday afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

getting mufflers fixed ill have it back tomorrow and saturday should have the hydros done


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 5 2008, 12:28 AM~12341726
> *getting mufflers fixed ill have it back tomorrow and saturday should have the hydros done
> *


Fuckin sweet, cant wait to see the pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> & Thanksgiving,been offline.My bad,much luv to the fam.


i see u got the porn regulated! happy thanksgiving to everyone hope it was a good one, im off to az tomorrow to pick up my 62 4dr parts car. california edition 2 is gonna be a anniversary gold rag since thats the original color  

















[/quote]
:0 :0 nice


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 4 2008, 10:28 PM~12341726
> *getting mufflers fixed ill have it back tomorrow and saturday should have the hydros done
> *


We gunna roll it this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 4 2008, 10:28 PM~12341726
> *getting mufflers fixed ill have it back tomorrow and saturday should have the hydros done
> *


you tow this thing all over town?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 5 2008, 06:00 PM~12348607
> *We gunna roll it this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


i was thinking we can roll this since its at my house :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 5 2008, 06:04 PM~12348641
> *you tow this thing all over town?
> *


sometimes you have to! but alot of the build was done in the garage but i have put a few miles on the trailer thats for sure!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Nice ride I use to own one of this edition I sold it to my buddy. wow nice


----------



## low4ever

:uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

uh oh


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

looks alright :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## HustlerSpank

REAL shit homie


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## JasonJ

Wow, thats swell!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Great car, real nice.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 6 2008, 06:28 PM~12355266
> *Wow, thats swell!
> *


lol its almost cute


----------



## Mr Impala

you know the funny thing is it seems like its almost as fast and strong as a regular "gate" pump. Pretty fast for 50 year old pumps!


----------



## showandgo

yeah if you had 2 volt batteries lol jp


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 6 2008, 05:46 PM~12355368
> *yeah if you had 2 volt batteries lol jp
> *



shit this 62 probably still jump more than the ass pattern mobile! :0


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 05:20 PM~12354835
> *uh oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet..... :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Fucking rich people :angry: :uh:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 06:52 PM~12355408
> *shit this 62 probably still jump more than the ass pattern mobile!  :0
> *


i will give you a 60 inch start


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 6 2008, 06:08 PM~12355530
> *i will give you a 60 inch start
> *



thanks ill need it!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 07:37 PM~12355310
> *you know the funny thing is it seems like its almost as fast and strong as a regular "gate" pump. Pretty fast for 50 year old pumps!
> *


I love the sound of the older pumps


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 07:37 PM~12355310
> *you know the funny thing is it seems like its almost as fast and strong as a regular "gate" pump. Pretty fast for 50 year old pumps!
> *


 :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 08:52 PM~12355408
> *shit this 62 probably still jump more than the ass pattern mobile!  :0
> *


*so many years pass by and that still hurts..... ouch.....*


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 5 2008, 10:12 PM~12350946
> *i was thinking we can roll this since its at my house  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice see you EARLY :uh:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 04:40 PM~12355004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff...


----------



## 1938_MASTER

DAMMM, LOOKING GOOD! :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 6 2008, 10:26 PM~12357229
> *so many years pass by and that still hurts..... ouch.....
> *


whats up bean? it dont bother me atleast my custom lowrider isnt painted shiny primer lol


----------



## Firefly

My hat's off to you sir!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 7 2008, 10:08 AM~12359605
> *whats up bean? it dont bother me atleast my custom lowrider isnt painted shiny primer lol
> *


shit u buff k 200 enough and this is what you get!!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

lol


----------



## Mr Impala

fronts done and working front sits to high right now but i think it will collapse with a little driving


----------



## Texas Massacre

Damn that looks good!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 7 2008, 04:29 PM~12361549
> *fronts done and working front sits to high right now but i think it will collapse with a little driving
> *


too high? no such thing... post some photos locked up :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

cutt some more coils get it layn on the floor 
bad ass deuce


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 07:20 PM~12354835
> *uh oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 7 2008, 10:57 PM~12365887
> *cutt some more coils get it layn on the floor
> bad ass deuce
> *


yeah im probably going to have to cut the coils it was sitting nice but with the donut cup and cylinder its like 3 inches higher now so it only has about 2 inches of travel


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Dec 8 2008, 12:57 AM~12365887
> *cutt some more coils get it layn on the floor
> bad ass deuce
> *


 :yes:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2008, 06:45 AM~12366421
> *yeah im probably going to have to cut the coils it was sitting nice but with the donut cup and cylinder its like 3 inches higher now so it only has about 2 inches of travel
> *


Are the coils even broke in yet?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 8 2008, 12:24 PM~12369168
> *Are the coils even broke in yet?
> *



naw thats why im gonna drive it a little and see what happens first, its not like i can hop it a few times and let em settle :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas

lookin sweet brent :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

i tried hopping it last night i think i hit 4 inches :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 9 2008, 12:47 PM~12378800
> *i tried hopping it last night i think i hit 4 inches  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 9 2008, 10:47 AM~12378800
> *i tried hopping it last night i think i hit 4 inches  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S A SODA CAN LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS! :biggrin: 
CAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 9 2008, 11:47 AM~12378800
> *i tried hopping it last night i think i hit 4 inches  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Frosty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 9 2008, 10:47 AM~12378800
> *i tried hopping it last night i think i hit 4 inches  :biggrin:
> *



The car looked sick when you raised it and laid the ass back down!! Slammin stereo system by the way.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 9 2008, 09:47 AM~12378800
> *i tried hopping it last night i think i hit 4 inches  :biggrin:
> *



video, video :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 9 2008, 08:46 PM~12385437
> *video, video  :0
> *



naw no more of that alli need is for the shit to break lol not like i can stop off at homies and buy a new motor or gear! plus if this shit fucks up u gotta pull the WHOLE damn thing out cuz they share the tank!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

:thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 05:20 PM~12354835
> *uh oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAR LOOKS NICE BRENT!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 9 2008, 09:43 PM~12386102
> *naw no more of that alli need is for the shit to break lol not like i can stop off at homies and buy a new motor or gear! plus if this shit fucks up u gotta pull the WHOLE damn thing out cuz they share the tank!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 310~SFCC

A CAR LIKE THIS DOESN'T NEED INCHES TO GET RESPECT...THE CRAFTSMANSHIP AND DETAILS IS WHAT DOES IT FOR YOU


----------



## specspec




----------



## 84caddy

this









to this









in 4 months :0 :0 

amazing work Brent :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks joe its been hectic, the wife has gotten mad at me more than a few times, had a few things that had to be dealt with but all in all its been a pretty straight forward build, the best part so far was when the hydros worked perfect and didnt even leak that made me pretty damn happy!!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 11 2008, 07:31 PM~12403687
> *thanks joe its been hectic, the wife has gotten mad at me more than a few times, had a few things that had to be dealt with but all in all its been a pretty straight forward build, the best part so far was when the hydros worked perfect and didnt even leak that made me pretty damn happy!!!
> *


When this is all over and you roll it out on New Years Day.... youre gonna have to buy Missy something nice..... but NO SKITTLES BAGS OK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 11 2008, 06:22 PM~12404804
> *When this is all over and you roll it out on New Years Day.... youre gonna have to buy Missy something nice..... but NO SKITTLES BAGS OK!!!  :biggrin:
> *



shit we got bomb ass seats for the lakers celtics game xmas day that will make her happy for a few months :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 11 2008, 08:55 PM~12405760
> *shit we got bomb ass seats for the lakers celtics game xmas day that will make her happy for a few months  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: FOR THE RIDE :thumbsup: FOR THAT GAME


----------



## MAAANDO

Big ups Brent!!! Nice whip!


----------



## blvdsixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 11 2008, 09:55 PM~12405760
> *shit we got bomb ass seats for the lakers celtics game xmas day that will make her happy for a few months  :biggrin:
> *


that is the NBA finals preview Brent.....  
ttt for the Duece>>>>>>>


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 09:52 PM~12355408
> *shit this 62 probably still jump more than the ass pattern mobile!  :0
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 08:21 PM~12354846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2008, 04:11 PM~12414428
> *:cheesy:  :0
> *


x2 car looks real good


----------



## specspec

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## MAAANDO

yo Brent im looking at Livin the Low life and you are one ugly ass dude bro! :biggrin: Just playin homie.... Big ups on the TV time. :thumbsup:


----------



## REYXTC

Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Marxx

This 62 is one of the nicest rides i've seen, great job MrImpala....


----------



## 925rider

this thing turned out badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks probably wont post any more pics til new years day :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2008, 06:45 AM~12441740
> *thanks probably wont post any more pics til new years day  :biggrin:
> *


noooo :tears:


----------



## low4ever

i got tons of ideas from this build, everything is just neat, clean, original. Mr. Impala nice ride homie


----------



## WEST UP

VERY NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks


----------



## Infamous James

SKEET SKEET SKEEEEEETT :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## JasonJ

Its i-ight.


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 16 2008, 02:12 PM~12446233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKEET SKEET SKEEEEEETT :0
> *


Dam i aint seen ya updates in a minute......duece is real tight :0


----------



## menace59

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 11 2008, 08:55 PM~12405760
> *shit we got bomb ass seats for the lakers celtics game xmas day that will make her happy for a few months  :biggrin:
> *



Lakers!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Dec 16 2008, 08:42 PM~12451199
> *Lakers!
> *



that pintos tight in your avi :biggrin:


----------



## menace59

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2008, 11:44 PM~12452581
> *that pintos tight in your avi  :biggrin:
> *



Can't afford a nice impala! Pintos are coming back strong in 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS

TTT


----------



## TROUBLESOME

YO BRENT YOU PUTTIN SKIRTS ON THAT BAD BOY????


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 15 2008, 09:45 PM~12441740
> *thanks probably wont post any more pics til new years day  :biggrin:
> *


I'm still waiting to see some photos of it locked up.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME+Dec 17 2008, 05:21 PM~12458990-->
> 
> 
> 
> YO BRENT YOU PUTTIN SKIRTS ON THAT BAD BOY????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they will be on this weekend
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin Sixty_@Dec 18 2008, 08:42 PM~12471248
> *I'm still waiting to see some photos of it locked up.
> *












thats about it the front goes up another couple inches but i only have 8's in the back


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 18 2008, 09:22 PM~12471794
> *yes they will be on this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats about it the front goes up another couple inches but i only have 8's in the back
> *



Skirts :thumbsup: I know spots aren't your thing, but a driver's side would look cool IMO. Also, some rear louvers.


----------



## wired61

B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L. :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC

Cant wait to see it in person on the 1st!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

Beautiful car indeed. I would like to know what you're building next?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 20 2008, 05:01 PM~12484984
> *Beautiful car indeed. I would like to know what you're building next?
> *


well i have a 62 rag og anniversary gold car its a BIG project I will be starting that one as soon as i can sell this one :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2008, 06:27 PM~12485119
> *well i have a 62 rag og anniversary gold car its a BIG project I will be starting that one as soon as i can sell this one  :biggrin:
> *


Cool. I'm sure it'll turn out just as good as all your other builds. Is there a car you haven't built that you want to build?


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2008, 06:27 PM~12485119
> *well i have a 62 rag og anniversary gold car its a BIG project I will be starting that one as soon as i can sell this one  :biggrin:
> *




Beautiful Car, Brent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Dec 20 2008, 05:48 PM~12485235-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I'm sure it'll turn out just as good as all your other builds. Is there a car you haven't built that you want to build?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really i guess i wouldnt mind doing a 61 if the chance presented itself, if i had more money id like to tackle a big dog car (57-59) but i know my limits. I have a few pretty cool ideas for my 62 rag just a matter if anyone steps up and makes california edition theres :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPFAN_@Dec 20 2008, 06:20 PM~12485425
> *Beautiful Car, Brent! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Abel I have put alot of thought and effort into this car had alot of things I wanted to do to make my car stand out even though its not flashy and I think I pulled it off. I think I should have it all wrapped up a few days b4 new years so maybe i can at least test drive it :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

CAR IS AMAZING BRENT!! YOU DEFINETLY "PULLED IT OFF" TO SAY THE LEAST!!! CAR IS ON THE NEXT LEVEL IMO AND IM SURE OTHER PEOPLES AS WELL! CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 05:16 PM~12100509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radio bezel barely fit had to do a little trimming but  it worked out cool good idea Seth
> *


I like the red wire! :biggrin: 







I have to say, you have a beautiful car! Do you still want the amps? :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 20 2008, 08:14 PM~12486120
> *I like the red wire! :biggrin:
> I have to say, you have a beautiful car! Do you still want the amps?  :roflmao:
> *


red wire is the wire for the dome light switch  were in a recession give me a recission price and ill find some money :biggrin:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2008, 09:54 PM~12486475
> *red wire is the wire for the dome light switch    were in a recession give me a recission price and ill find some money  :biggrin:
> *


I like that line :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 20 2008, 07:48 PM~12485916
> *CAR IS AMAZING BRENT!! YOU DEFINETLY "PULLED IT OFF" TO SAY THE LEAST!!! CAR IS ON THE NEXT LEVEL IMO AND IM SURE OTHER PEOPLES AS WELL! CONGRATS :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2008, 09:54 PM~12486475
> *red wire is the wire for the dome light switch    were in a recession give me a recission price and ill find some money  :biggrin:
> *


I got some recession (used) amps! :biggrin: 

Are you taking the 62 to the Majestics picnic?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 21 2008, 06:42 AM~12488748
> *I got some recession (used) amps! :biggrin:
> 
> Are you taking the 62 to the Majestics picnic?
> *



thats the plan i thought i would have had the car done by now but all these little things take so much damn time lol. But im pushing for new years


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 21 2008, 12:36 PM~12489149
> *thats the plan i thought i would have had the car done by now but all these little things take so much damn time lol. But im pushing for new years
> *


can't rush perfection bro, I hope my car turns out half as nice as this one.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 21 2008, 08:40 AM~12489170
> *can't rush perfection bro, I hope my car turns out half as nice as this one.
> *



sometimes i forget i only started this car 4 and a half months ago i dont have any patience lol. after xmas i should be able to fine tune it do a few little things i wanted to do and hopefully test drive it some more.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 21 2008, 12:56 PM~12489234
> *sometimes i forget i only started this car 4 and a half months ago i dont have any patience lol. after xmas i should be able to fine tune it do a few little things i wanted to do and hopefully test drive it some more.
> *


all the hard shit is over now, it's all smooth sailing from here. you take it for a spin yet?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 21 2008, 09:53 AM~12489478
> *all the hard shit is over now, it's all smooth sailing from here. you take it for a spin yet?
> *



drove it about 700 yards lol :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 21 2008, 09:36 AM~12489149
> *thats the plan i thought i would have had the car done by now but all these little things take so much damn time lol. But im pushing for new years
> *


 :thumbsup: Maybe I'll see you and the deuce there!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

cool 62 i found one will buy one soon "impala parts fanatic"


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 05:16 PM~12100509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The radio bezel barely fit had to do a little trimming but  it worked out cool good idea Seth
> *



WOW!


hmmmm.... you just gave me some ideas!


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2008, 07:29 PM~12485468
> *Thanks Abel I have put alot of thought and effort into this car had alot of things I wanted to do to make my car stand out even though its not flashy and I think I pulled it off. I think I should have it all wrapped up a few days b4 new years so maybe i can at least test drive it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2008, 11:54 PM~12486475
> *red wire is the wire for the dome light switch    were in a recession give me a recission price and ill find some money  :biggrin:
> *


I heard this somewhere....lol


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 26 2008, 11:45 PM~12535367
> *I heard this somewhere....lol
> *



that was all mine


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 07:22 PM~12539360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN!! :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## my50

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 07:22 PM~12539360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 thats a beautiful car dude..how much ur asking for this? can you pm price


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by my50_@Dec 27 2008, 06:46 PM~12539542
> *:0  :0 thats a beautiful car dude..how much ur asking for this? can you pm price
> *



45,000


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by my50_@Dec 27 2008, 06:46 PM~12539542
> *:0  :0 thats a beautiful car dude..how much ur asking for this? can you pm price
> *


Me too. I sent these photos to my buddy I was telling you about and he is real interested. I'm coming down in a couple weeks to check out my hydros. He wants to come with me and check out your 62. He's a good guy and has loads of $! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 27 2008, 06:59 PM~12539645
> *Me too.  I sent these photos to my buddy I was telling you about and he is real interested.  I'm coming down in a couple weeks to check out my hydros.  He wants to come with me and check out your 62.  He's a good guy and has loads of $!  :biggrin:
> *



cool i still got a few things to finish up but its getting there!!!


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 09:07 PM~12539726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAYBE ONE DAY....... :worship:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 07:07 PM~12539726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is the shit right there. Nice lock-up. Does it bind at all or can you drive it like that? I think they look just as cool locked up as they do slammed. Can you get the front to drop any further than I see in the first couple photos?


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 07:22 PM~12539360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats a Damnnnnnnnn it big time homie :biggrin:  bad ass 62 Brent :thumbsup: Hope to see it in person soon


----------



## JasonJ

Looks "snice". Fool cleaned his garage up too! :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Dec 27 2008, 07:13 PM~12539775
> *MAYBE ONE DAY....... :worship:
> *



lol bring me that 61 rag and some change :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 27 2008, 07:19 PM~12539815
> *That is the shit right there.  Nice lock-up.  Does it bind at all or can you drive it like that?  I think they look just as cool locked up as they do slammed.  Can you get the front to drop any further than I see in the first couple photos?
> *



those are only 8's in the rear, and i have a slip shaft and my frames nottched i can probably put 12's in there and be ok. :biggrin: front hasnt setteled in yet it will go down after i drive it a few times.


----------



## JasonJ

Old Chevy's never die baybee!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 27 2008, 07:36 PM~12539953
> *Looks "snice". Fool cleaned his garage up too!  :0
> *


garage is dirty lol i gotta clean it up tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

that motherfucker is very sanitary.


----------



## Mr Impala

Old Chevy's never die baybee! 

not bad for a little less than 5 months :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

Clean Ass Heck Brent, Damn I Wish I Had 40 Gs To Scoop It Up From You


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Awesome job.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 09:38 PM~12540645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Chevy's never die baybee!
> 
> not bad for a little less than 5 months  :biggrin:
> *


Not bad is the wrong words homie  this 62 is sexy as hell and done right.......Nice ride homie...and nice build thread


----------



## Sin Sixty




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Dec 27 2008, 07:59 PM~12539645
> *Me too.  I sent these photos to my buddy I was telling you about and he is real interested.  I'm coming down in a couple weeks to check out my hydros.  He wants to come with me and check out your 62.  He's a good guy and has loads of $!  :biggrin:
> *


THOSE ARE THE BEST PEOPLE TO BRING WITH YOU ON THEM TRIPS TO LA WHEN CHECKING HYDROS!! :biggrin:


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

This muthafucka is bad.Wish my wife bought me that for X-mas. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Dec 27 2008, 09:54 PM~12541306
> *This muthafucka is bad.Wish my wife bought me that for X-mas. :biggrin:
> *


yours looks tight too all u need is a hood :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

all done? :dunno:


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

:biggrin: Gracias


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 27 2008, 11:00 PM~12541867
> *all done? :dunno:
> *


nope close though mostly just little things like the cable that goes to the TS switch on the coulmn needs replacing gotta still line a few things up and put the door panels on and kick panels :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Nice Taylor Tot Brent...  :biggrin:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 10:07 PM~12540305
> *lol bring me that 61 rag and some change  :biggrin:
> *


i think im going to build my 61 / I hope i remember how to... aw what the hell ill go buy a book to guide me :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Dec 28 2008, 07:22 AM~12542901
> *i think im going to build my 61 / I hope i remember how to... aw what the hell ill go buy a book to guide me :biggrin:
> *


hell if you forgot you must have alzheimers since you build one every 6 months!


----------



## Sin Sixty

Need to see some photos of you rolling with the back dumped and a big grin.


----------



## Mr Impala

i dont even want to drive it lol ill just let it sit in the garage


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2008, 10:51 PM~12548772
> *i dont even want to drive it lol ill just let it sit in the garage
> *


I Wouldnt Wanna Drive It Either If I Had Something Like This


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2008, 10:51 PM~12548772
> *i dont even want to drive it lol ill just let it sit in the garage
> *


DRIVE IT TO BARRETT!! :biggrin:


----------



## EASTFRESNO90

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 07:56 PM~12539623
> *45,000
> *


I'M GONNA SELL MY SOUL TO THE DEVIL TO BUY THIS BAD MOTHER [email protected]*#ER! I'LL CALL YOU TONITE! AROUND 12:30 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 28 2008, 10:54 PM~12548797
> *DRIVE IT TO BARRETT!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 it will fetch 65 for shheeezz


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 28 2008, 11:08 PM~12548909
> *:0 it will fetch 65 for shheeezz
> *


SOMEONE WILL GLADLY OPEN THE CHECKBOOK FOR THIS RIDE!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 28 2008, 10:10 PM~12548925
> *SOMEONE WILL GLADLY OPEN THE CHECKBOOK FOR THIS RIDE!!!
> *



45k is me about breaking even but in todays world if u can break even it almost seems worth it since i like building them :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

I Agree The Car Is Worth It! If You Were To Sell It At The Barret Jackson, You Would Get A Very Nice Chunk Of Money For It


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Dec 29 2008, 01:47 AM~12549540
> *I Agree The Car Is Worth It! If You Were To Sell It At The Barret Jackson, You Would Get A Very Nice Chunk Of Money For It
> *


I'm not so sure since its lifted..


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 29 2008, 06:21 PM~12552793
> *I'm not so sure since its lifted..
> *


x2 or the fact he wetsanded the fuck out of the primer to get it real shiney, J/k bro...not a Barret Jackson ride but you should be able to get however much you want out of it. One of the best builds of the year right here.


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE

nice brent , bad azz ride :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 29 2008, 02:59 PM~12553077
> *x2 or the fact he wetsanded the fuck out of the primer to get it real shiney, J/k bro...not a Barret Jackson ride but you should be able to get however much you want out of it. One of the best builds of the year right here.
> *


if i dont get what i want it will sit in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 28 2008, 11:14 PM~12548956
> *45k is me about breaking even but in todays world if u can break even it almost seems worth it since i like building them  :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN DEFINETLY BUILD THEM BROTHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62

This 62 is badass!!!!! :worship: Good work homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 09:22 PM~12539360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 29 2008, 05:27 PM~12553720
> *if i dont get what i want it will sit in the garage  :biggrin:
> *


setting beside its convert borther! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pipiz13

Nice impala good job mr impala :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 07:22 PM~12539360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


62 is my favorite year Impala and this one has to be my number 1 favorite. Cartoon's is my 2nd. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 29 2008, 08:05 PM~12555671
> *62 is my favorite year Impala and this one has to be my number 1 favorite.  Cartoon's is my 2nd. :biggrin:
> *


appreciate it, you know i never in a million years would have thought a simple car with well thought out ideas would get so much attention but I guess sometimes less is more so to speak. putting the finishing touches on it tomorrow and wednesday it wont be 100% finished by new years but it will be close enough to roll i can do the little things afterwards :biggrin:


----------



## 94 fleet

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 29 2008, 10:42 PM~12556914
> *appreciate it, you know i never in a million years would have thought a simple car with well thought out ideas would get so much attention but I guess sometimes less is more so to speak. putting the finishing touches on it tomorrow and wednesday it wont be 100% finished by new years but it will be close enough to roll i can do the little things afterwards  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see it in person :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

damn brent, that bitch came out nice and quick like a baby from a welfare mother. you make it look so easy :0


----------



## CHE1

Shit this car came out nice!!! bad ass ride.


----------



## BIG MARC

Looking good big homie!


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks homie trying to get it done cutting it pretty close i still havent driven it more than a few hundred yards!


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 30 2008, 10:58 PM~12566447
> *thanks homie trying to get it done cutting it pretty close i still havent driven it more than a few hundred yards!
> *


GOING TO BE READY FOR 1/1/09??? CAR LOOKS REALLY NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 30 2008, 11:03 PM~12566984
> *GOING TO BE READY FOR 1/1/09??? CAR LOOKS REALLY NICE!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



guess we will see on new years day :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 30 2008, 01:42 AM~12556914
> *appreciate it, you know i never in a million years would have thought a simple car with well thought out ideas would get so much attention but I guess sometimes less is more so to speak. putting the finishing touches on it tomorrow and wednesday it wont be 100% finished by new years but it will be close enough to roll i can do the little things afterwards  :biggrin:
> *


It's not like you half assed anything, you built a clean ass car. It's perfect, not too much done to it and not too little. This is one of those cars older dudes might not frown on for having hydros.


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 08:22 PM~12539360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD..


----------



## red chev

whens the photo shoot wit lrm?????


----------



## JasonJ

Not bad for a white boy.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Ambission

your car looks great, i saw it today at this show in Inglewood.


----------



## JasonJ

Yea man, how did she do today? I expect pics to be up in a couple of hours!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 1 2009, 05:36 PM~12579023
> *Yea man, how did she do today? I expect pics to be up in a couple of hours!!!  :biggrin:
> *


X62


----------



## BIG RED

looks like she made it :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 1 2009, 08:37 PM~12580247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like she made it :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 1 2009, 07:37 PM~12580247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like she made it :0
> *



ridiculous :thumbsup: You Da Man Brent... Must of had a chubby rolling in that mofo!


----------



## Sin Sixty

did you bust out the funk?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 1 2009, 08:38 PM~12580878
> *did you bust out the funk?
> *



lol only thing that busted was my stupid radiator hos clamp! shit mad a fucking mess and BLEW up all over me and my homie but i made it there and back with a little help and a trip to autozone. i know what i need to do now to start getting the bugs out and fine tuning it, gotta pull the setup and retighteb stuff and fix an o ring, align it, and just doa lot of little things. next stop LRM studio :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 1 2009, 10:28 PM~12581393
> *lol only thing that busted was my stupid radiator hos clamp! shit mad a fucking mess and BLEW up all over me and my homie but i made it there and back with a little help and a trip to autozone. i know what i need to do now to start getting the bugs out and fine tuning it, gotta pull the setup and retighteb stuff and fix an o ring, align it, and just doa lot of little things. next stop LRM studio :biggrin:
> *


wheres the forsale ad? looked in classifeids and didnt see it


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 1 2009, 09:28 PM~12581393
> *lol only thing that busted was my stupid radiator hos clamp! shit mad a fucking mess and BLEW up all over me and my homie but i made it there and back with a little help and a trip to autozone. i know what i need to do now to start getting the bugs out and fine tuning it, gotta pull the setup and retighteb stuff and fix an o ring, align it, and just doa lot of little things. next stop LRM studio :biggrin:
> *



I can relate... drive it for 4 hours and work on it for 4 days :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

PICS OR BAN! :0


----------



## Stickz

Beautiful


----------



## panchopistolas

looked very good out there today :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## Ragtop Ted

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Dec 31 2008, 03:44 PM~12571708
> *whens the photo shoot wit lrm?????
> *


The Next LRM Cover Car!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 2 2009, 09:59 PM~12590430
> *The Next LRM Cover Car!
> *



that would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

thats the shit right there!!!


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 2 2009, 11:12 PM~12590586
> *that would be nice :biggrin:
> *


Its Well Worth It Bro, People Tell Me I Should Be A One Of The Judges For The Magaizne Because Am Always Spending Alot Of Time Looking At A Car Evry Car Show Am At, I Knw What A Clean Car Is And That What You Have Bro Hands Down


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Jan 3 2009, 01:42 AM~12590855
> *Its Well Worth It Bro, People Tell Me I Should Be A One Of The Judges For The Magaizne Because Am Always Spending Alot Of Time Looking At A Car Evry Car Show Am At, I Knw What A Clean Car Is And That What You Have Bro Hands Down
> *


How Much Time Do You Waste Capitalizing The First Letter Of Every Word You Type?


----------



## wet-n-wild

CAR IS BAD ASS!!! GREAT JOB BRENT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 2 2009, 11:47 PM~12590912
> *How Much Time Do You Waste Capitalizing The First Letter Of Every Word You Type?
> *


No Time At All Homie Its Just The Way I Type , How Much Time Did You Waste?


----------



## hotstuff5964

lucky nobody caught you slipping and jacked your ipod when you weren't looking :0


that shit would have been a goner over here hno:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 1 2009, 11:11 PM~12581802
> *Beautiful
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 2 2009, 11:51 PM~12590964
> *CAR IS BAD ASS!!! GREAT JOB BRENT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean ride homie!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 3 2009, 12:04 AM~12591470
> *lucky nobody caught you slipping and jacked your ipod when you weren't looking :0
> that shit would have been a goner over here hno:
> *



over here if you reach into one of our cars you get fucked up  we had our security team in place. We brought the samoan homies "The Bowtie Tribe" :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 3 2009, 07:12 AM~12592334
> *over here if you reach into one of our cars you get fucked up   we had our security team in place. We brought the samoan homies "The Bowtie Tribe"  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## racerboy

great looking car! i heard you were over by my vert duece.. i wanted to meet you, but i was out strolling around. next time! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 3 2009, 07:51 AM~12592407
> *great looking car! i heard you were over by my vert duece.. i wanted to meet you, but i was out strolling around. next time! :biggrin:
> *



yup looked real nice you and pepe were putting it down for the 805 your car has a nice lock up :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

How come you didn't have the hood pop'd as well?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 3 2009, 11:19 AM~12593332
> *How come you didn't have the hood pop'd as well?
> *



no reason to see a stock 283 motor when theres 15k motors in just about every car to the left and right of me :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

[/quote]


So clean homie, GREAT JOB


----------



## NOS61RAG

let's work out a payment plan Brent. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Jan 4 2009, 02:19 AM~12599035
> *let's work out a payment plan Brent. :biggrin:
> *


I dont think the Bank of Brent got any of that federal bailout money.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 4 2009, 03:00 AM~12599410
> *I dont think the Bank of Brent got any of that federal bailout money.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

wassup mike payment plan huh lol send me a big ass down payment and ill hold it for you :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

clean car
suprised it didnt have a SOUTHSIDE plaque in it :biggrin: 
is that mondos 62 rag in the background of those pics


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 4 2009, 02:08 AM~12600020
> *clean car
> suprised it didnt have a SOUTHSIDE plaque in it  :biggrin:
> is that mondos 62 rag in the background of those pics
> *



yeah its mandos 62 rag next to my 62 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Jan 3 2009, 12:51 AM~12590964
> *CAR IS BAD ASS!!! GREAT JOB BRENT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like the safety wires on the bolts that hold the pump rack down.

Nice little touch :thumbsup:


----------



## NOS61RAG

Oh, I got a sick down payment .  

We just got 2 work on that price tag a lil bit. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

Came out real nice. What kind of wheels you got on it?


----------



## 310~SFCC

BAD ASS JOB BRO...GOT TO SEE IT IN PERSON :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 4 2009, 01:27 PM~12602488
> *Came out real nice.  What kind of wheels you got on it?
> *



all chrome 72 spoke d's


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Jan 4 2009, 11:03 AM~12601514
> *Oh, I got a sick down payment .
> 
> We just got 2 work on that price tag a lil bit. :biggrin:
> *



lol hmmm pm me with what you get in mind, i still gotta work a few bugs out this week but ill get to it im just burned out from the rush.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

>


So clean homie, GREAT JOB
[/quote]
. . You continue to impress and inspire the rest of us with that ride/trunk right there, proof that u don't have to have everything chrome and gold to make something beautiful. The simplicity and the detail in that ol'school look makes that trunk perfect, point well taken Brent!! . You lead by example . . . Now I just need to see it in person before u get rid of it


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks i got a few nice ideas for my next car i was gonna do a 62 rag but i might do a 63 rag instead im still kickin it around


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*came out really nice Brent  :thumbsup: *


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2009, 02:30 PM~12603047
> *came out really nice Brent   :thumbsup:
> *


thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife

It was cool meeting you at the Majestics picnic. The car is more beautiful in person than in the pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 4 2009, 04:50 PM~12603717
> *It was cool meeting you at the Majestics picnic. The car is more beautiful in person than in the pictures.  :thumbsup:
> *


I was hoping people would post more pics from the picnic, seems like just a few were posted.....maybe cuz there were so many other nice cars around? 

Still its nice how the build pics were posted just to feed our needs :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

the x man took a few pics maybe he will post em i didnt take any at all


----------



## Dino

car is fucking bad ass brent!!


----------



## weatmaster

too clean to be real


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: SUPER CLEAN homie

:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

Hey Mr. Impala!

Good to see you on New Years Day with your FIRME RIDE!


----------



## xavierthexman

MORE PICS!!!! DETAILS, DETAILS, DETAILS....










































































GREAT LOOKING RIDE!


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 4 2009, 03:03 PM~12602824
> *all chrome 72 spoke d's
> *


Nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

very nice brent.. clean and ready to ride uffin:


----------



## rag61

im still amazed...brent good job! very nice ride..


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 5 2009, 07:58 PM~12613859
> *Hey Mr. Impala!
> 
> Good to see you on New Years Day with your FIRME RIDE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need a vert so your tall ass can ride in comfort bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

lol vert is next just not sure what year might be a 63 ss rag :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jan 4 2009, 03:26 PM~12603018-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks i got a few nice ideas for my next car i was gonna do a 62 rag but i might do a 63 rag instead im still kickin it around
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2009, 08:11 PM~12616178
> *lol vert is next just not sure what year might be a 63 ss rag  :biggrin:
> *


stop bsing fucker!! you pull the trigger today???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 5 2009, 07:11 PM~12616178
> *lol vert is next just not sure what year might be a 63 ss rag  :biggrin:
> *


got to love the 63's :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

quote=xavierthexman,Jan 5 2009, 06:04 PM~12613920]
MORE PICS!!!! DETAILS, DETAILS, DETAILS....










































































GREAT LOOKING RIDE!
[/quote]
amazing bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> MORE PICS!!!!  DETAILS, DETAILS, DETAILS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT LOOKING RIDE!
> [/quote
> 
> 
> very nice


----------



## Models IV Life

I WAS THERE TOO AND SAW THIS FUCKER IN PERSON AND SHIT IT NEARLY BLEW MY HEAD OFF! NOTHING THERE THAT DAY CLEANER THAN THIS CAR MAN! BIG PROPS MR.!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 5 2009, 10:41 PM~12619009
> *I WAS THERE TOO AND SAW THIS FUCKER IN PERSON AND SHIT IT NEARLY BLEW MY HEAD OFF! NOTHING THERE THAT DAY CLEANER THAN THIS CAR MAN! BIG PROPS MR.!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



well i dunno about that i think Joe's copper 58 was the baddest car there IMO but appreciate the props, Im glad everyone appreciates and notices the subtle little details that make it stand out just a little more. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 5 2009, 08:17 PM~12616269
> *stop bsing fucker!! you pull the trigger today???
> *


guess someone got shot today :0


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2009, 08:03 AM~12620476
> *well i dunno about that i think Joe's copper 58 was the baddest car there IMO but appreciate the props, Im glad everyone appreciates and notices the subtle little details that make it stand out just a little more.  :biggrin:
> *


lets see this 58 copper??????


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 6 2009, 08:27 PM~12626304
> *lets see this 58 copper??????
> *


YEA ....LETS SEE THE COPPER 58


----------



## sickthree




----------



## Mr Impala

fully loaded 58 tri power ac level air pseat pbrakes pwindows pvents kit cruisers seatbelts wonderbar compass hand held spotlight autronic NOS parts all over i mean its a 200k car and it shows :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

DAMN LEVEL AIR AND AC


----------



## ke miras

Bowtie built as well?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Jan 6 2009, 08:42 PM~12628107
> *Bowtie built as well?
> *


my 62 was built by me but im a part of bowtie so in a way yeah :biggrin: if your talking about the 58 no it was built by the owner Joe Avila. That 58 is bad ass I only know of one other 58 at that level personally and its the black one we built that won OG of the year in 2003 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

nice 62


----------



## 94 fleet

clean homie... like it even more after seeing it in person :0 nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## ch3cy67

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jan 5 2009, 05:04 PM~12613920
> *MORE PICS!!!!  DETAILS, DETAILS, DETAILS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT LOOKING RIDE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

damn i forgot i still had this car :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Mr Impala

wanted to drive it tomorrow but the stupid ass ps pump blew a seal AGAIN POS man 2nd time already and ive only driven it once amazes me how brand new shit these days just isnt any good. I should have put an old used one on and it probably would have been fine!


----------



## CE 707

its still bad ass tho


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2009, 08:45 PM~12627280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fully loaded 58 tri power ac level air pseat pbrakes pwindows pvents kit cruisers seatbelts wonderbar compass hand held spotlight autronic NOS parts all over i mean its a 200k car and it shows  :biggrin:
> *


Alot of the 58-59 cadillacs had level ride.


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 11 2009, 09:36 AM~12669042
> *Alot of the 58-59 cadillacs had level ride.
> *


my grandma's old 66 impala 4door had level ride.


----------



## six trey impala

car came out badass Mr.Impala love the color and that setup is badass too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
whats next on the list?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy




----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2009, 12:54 AM~12667911
> *wanted to drive it tomorrow but the stupid ass ps pump blew a seal AGAIN POS man 2nd time already and ive only driven it once amazes me how brand new shit these days just isnt any good. I should have put an old used one on and it probably would have been fine!
> *


haha no shit man the first time i drove my 64 after its frame off the same shit happened. there was nothing wrong with the old one but thought new is always better. fuckin junk!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 11 2009, 09:18 AM~12669295
> *car came out badass Mr.Impala love the color and that setup is badass too  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> whats next on the list?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well i picked up a 63 ss rag that is in Illinois i kind of have an idea how id LIKE to do it just depends if i sell my 62 or not. If not ill do it VERY slowly my baby is almost a year and a half so im spending more time with him and would like to focus a little more on the family and take a break. Not sure how much more my wife can take of the car stuff anyways :cheesy: I will probably do the 63 the same style dont think i will go aircraft again but i have a few ideas was thinking like a ramjet fuel injection system but do it OG looking a nice modern setup but make it look old so it has the performance, ive already got my 88 spoke d's my sound system for it some accessories and a few misc things here and there. ID relaly like to do it after I sold my 62 but i will get stuff together slowly but surely and stock pile it til i hit the lotto :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

Very Nice ride Beautiful build


----------



## Lunas64

Cant wait to see the end product. Looks like you haveall parts ready!! Good luck and keep the drive to finish it and show it off!!


----------



## miguel62

the way you fixed up that 62 looks like you had already hit the lotto..lol!!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 2 2009, 02:53 PM~12585012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Money Shot! turned out beautiful Brent!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 11 2009, 03:35 PM~12671772
> *the way you fixed up that 62 looks like you had already hit the lotto..lol!!!
> *


damn i sold my 59 HT and my 63 rag to build this car lol and i never even intended to build this car i was just gonna flip it. but the rest is history next stop LRM studio


----------



## kandychromegsxr

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: kandychromegsxr, *OneStopImpalaShop*

:0 :0


----------



## WEST UP

:worship:


----------



## topless65

what did you say the price tag is on the 62, $45k?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 12 2009, 12:30 AM~12677420
> *what did you say the price tag is on the 62, $45k?
> *



yup after the middle of feburary :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOW

Nice Clean Work Braa
RESPECT!!!


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2009, 01:33 AM~12677430
> *yup after the middle of feburary  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Jan 15 2009, 06:25 PM~12715696
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :0 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@Jan 15 2009, 03:25 PM~12715696
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2009, 08:45 PM~12627280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fully loaded 58 tri power ac level air pseat pbrakes pwindows pvents kit cruisers seatbelts wonderbar compass hand held spotlight autronic NOS parts all over i mean its a 200k car and it shows  :biggrin:
> *


bad ass car.........just needs the Level Air emblem for the dash,which I have.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 15 2009, 10:41 PM~12720356
> *bad ass car.........just needs the Level Air emblem for the dash,which I have.
> *



lol this is the guy who REMADE the level air emblems so i m sure he has more than one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 16 2009, 07:31 AM~12721522
> *lol this is the guy who REMADE the level air emblems so i m sure he has more than one!!!!!!!!
> *


as far as I know the smaller dash one's are not reproduced.Mine are OhhGee....... :biggrin: wasnt putting down the car/guy so calm down.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 16 2009, 09:35 AM~12722874
> *as far as I know the smaller dash one's are not reproduced.Mine are OhhGee....... :biggrin: wasnt putting down the car/guy so calm down.
> *


when was i not calm


----------



## DEVINERI

car came out great !!!


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Jan 6 2009, 11:10 PM~12629335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean homie... like it even more after seeing it in person  :0  nice car  :thumbsup:
> *


car look awsome great build up


----------



## Mr Impala

Thanks, I finally got to wash it on Sunday, not going to drive it anymore til after my photo shoot cuz once i start driving it we know how things go OOPS DAMN FUCK SHIT lol.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Damn I missed out on this topic for the past few..... YOU OUTDID YOURSELF BRENT. Top notch, the deuce is badass.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2009, 06:07 PM~12673029
> *....... next stop LRM studio
> *


Great build. Deserves to be on the cover IMO.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 21 2009, 07:00 PM~12776266
> *Great build.  Deserves to be on the cover IMO.
> *



i thought so too ass down trunk open sitting pretty hopefully it will work out if not i guess center fold will have to do


----------



## michaels29

:thumbsup: marvelous!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 07:33 AM~12778593
> *i thought so too ass down trunk open sitting pretty hopefully it will work out if not i guess center fold will have to do
> *


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 27 2009, 01:01 AM~12820357
> *
> *


----------



## Mr Impala

fun time i tell you 

























changing a few o rings to see if that helps with the blow by they were really flattened out from sitting for 50 years, and im installing catch jars to catch the over flow!


----------



## mrjones_012003

I read all 85 pages and now i want a 62' impala hard top and a 61' rag top like skim, i guess i am gonna have to hurry up and finish my 65 that i have had for many years now and try to sell it or find a 61' or 62' when i get the funds, your car is truly amazing i wish i had the cash cuz i surely would buy it and hardly drive it!


----------



## JasonJ

Post a spy pic from the shoot.


----------



## MAAANDO

I was looking at the frame and it doesnt look like you wrapped it. Did you? :dunno:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2009, 07:54 AM~12871555
> *fun time i tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changing a few o rings to see if that helps with the blow by they were really flattened out from sitting for 50 years, and im installing catch jars to catch the over flow!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 1 2009, 07:23 PM~12873665
> *Post a spy pic from the shoot.
> *



what he said :biggrin:


----------



## az71monte

Nice build Brent are you coming to the march show


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Feb 1 2009, 04:35 PM~12876133
> *Nice build Brent  are you coming to the march show
> *


na the car is 99% sold going over seas gonna do my photo shoot and put it back in the garage and start the next one


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 1 2009, 12:12 PM~12874635
> *I was looking at the frame and it doesnt look like you wrapped it. Did you? :dunno:
> *


nope i sure didnt car is real slow not likeit leaves the ground not gonna drive it much so didnt see a reason too i think it would have killed the look i was going for


----------



## Guest

THIS CAR IS A BAD PIECE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 1 2009, 05:01 PM~12876260
> *THIS CAR IS A BAD PIECE :biggrin:
> *


sup B you wanna sell me your daytons :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 16 2009, 09:35 AM~12722874
> *as far as I know the smaller dash one's are not reproduced.Mine are OhhGee....... :biggrin: wasnt putting down the car/guy so calm down.
> *


Can you post a pic of the GM box or the part number behind the emblem. I've been looking for a dash emblem for awhile. I've seen repop's but I was told GM never made one and I've never seen any pic's of one on a dash. Sorry Brent for hijacking your topic.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2009, 08:51 PM~12876211
> *nope i sure didnt car is real slow not likeit leaves the ground not gonna drive it much so didnt see a reason too i think it would have killed the look i was going for
> *


Do you three it? i didnt want to wrap my frame I just want it to lay and maybe 3 here and there. What do you think? Should I wrap mine?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 1 2009, 07:15 PM~12877121
> *Do you three it? i didnt want to wrap my frame I just want it to lay and maybe 3 here and there. What do you think? Should I wrap mine?
> *


3 wheel lol never! id recommend anyone to wrap a frame with a high pressure setup this is 1500 psi stuff very slow not meant to do anything except get the ass off the ground!


----------



## Mr Impala

well got em in some of the oils making it to the jar but still getting some past it i give up i just spent alot of money in parts and labor i guess its just meant to leak! i guess its a small price to pay for a one of a kind setup that no one in the world has or will ever have!


----------



## TOPFAN

Wazz up Brent....seen you on New Years, was gonna stop and say hi ..never got 
around to it.


----------



## Mr Impala

sup abel i know the premier guys were intimitated cuz they didnt want to hop for pink slips :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

I just updated myself on this topic, man i love this car. :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WHATS UP BIG B?? :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2009, 01:49 AM~12876202
> *na the car is 99% sold going over seas gonna do my photo shoot and put it back in the garage and start the next one
> *


to germany ? :0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 1 2009, 11:51 PM~12879705
> *to germany ? :0
> *


i dont think germany is ready for a car like this :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## andrewlister

nice job bro
:around: :around: :around: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2009, 09:34 PM~12878139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well got em in some of the oils making it to the jar but still getting some past it i give up i just spent alot of money in parts and labor i guess its just meant to leak! i guess its a small price to pay for a one of a kind setup that no one in the world has or will ever have!
> *


hella nice and unique


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2009, 12:34 AM~12878139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well got em in some of the oils making it to the jar but still getting some past it i give up i just spent alot of money in parts and labor i guess its just meant to leak! i guess its a small price to pay for a one of a kind setup that no one in the world has or will ever have!
> *


we use little jars like that on some of our packaging equipment at work.


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2009, 10:34 PM~12878139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well got em in some of the oils making it to the jar but still getting some past it i give up i just spent alot of money in parts and labor i guess its just meant to leak! i guess its a small price to pay for a one of a kind setup that no one in the world has or will ever have!
> *


I am taking notes for my next build, thanks for all the info!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2009, 08:08 AM~12880546
> *i dont think germany is ready for a car like this  :biggrin:
> *


dont say that :biggrin: but i think its going to the japs


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 4 2009, 07:00 PM~12906505
> *dont say that  :biggrin:  but i think its going to the japs
> *


:0


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 2 2009, 12:05 AM~12879042
> *sup abel i know the premier guys were intimitated cuz they didnt want to hop for pink slips  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Aw wats up with that....and I thought we were Homies!!!!Just for that were going to build a lil somethin Just for you  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 4 2009, 06:41 PM~12908842
> *Aw wats up with that....and I thought we were Homies!!!!Just for that were going to build a lil somethin Just for you   :biggrin:
> *



lol my 62s sold im retiring :biggrin:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 4 2009, 08:54 PM~12909033
> *lol my 62s sold im retiring  :biggrin:
> *


you retire....I dont think so :biggrin: you dont retire from this ...you just hybernate for a while until you get that itch again.....beutifull ride Dogg..cant wait to see whats next...Then we will hop :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 4 2009, 06:59 PM~12909110
> *you retire....I dont think so :biggrin: you dont retire from this ...you just hybernate for a while until you get that itch again.....beutifull ride Dogg..cant wait to see whats next...Then we will hop :biggrin:
> *


 next ones on the way


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2009, 12:02 AM~12911559
> *next ones on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice to see someone build up a viper :biggrin:


----------



## Charrua

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 5 2009, 05:42 PM~12911886
> *Nice to see someone build up a viper :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2009, 12:02 AM~12911559
> *next ones on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aw hell,,,,Im going to have to bring EL Amo outa retirement :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 5 2009, 02:42 AM~12911886
> *Nice to see someone build up a viper :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 5 2009, 06:59 AM~12913117
> *aw hell,,,,Im going to have to bring EL Amo outa retirement :biggrin:
> *



and chop the roof off while your at it :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 4 2009, 11:02 PM~12911559
> *next ones on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


From previous pics, it looked like you had a 63 rag in your garage. Are you going to do another one?


----------



## miguel62

where did you find the 63 rag?


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 5 2009, 12:42 AM~12911886
> *Nice to see someone build up a viper :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Feb 5 2009, 10:29 AM~12914796
> *where did you find the 63 rag?
> *


right here on LIL 815moto 6k couldnt beat it all metal was repaired tilt column rebuilt 283 etc etc


----------



## JasonJ

I saw the pics...... gonna be a really nice layout. uffin:


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 4 2009, 07:41 PM~12908842
> *Aw wats up with that....and I thought we were Homies!!!!Just for that were going to build a lil somethin Just for you   :biggrin:
> *


I'VE SEEN IT ITS OFF THE HOOK  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 5 2009, 04:01 PM~12917919
> *I'VE SEEN IT ITS OFF THE HOOK   :biggrin:
> *


if its this one your right it looks bad ass mines a little different style but his is bad ass!


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2009, 05:13 PM~12918016
> *if its this one your right it looks bad ass mines a little different style but his is bad ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S THE ONE,YOUR RIGHT 2 DIFFERENT STYLE'S, BUT BOTH ARE CLEAN IN THEIR OWN STYLE :thumbsup:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD

question mr. impala, what does this piece go for?


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD

as in price?

Memo


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by SilverStarLimoSD_@Feb 5 2009, 06:42 PM~12919533
> *as in price?
> 
> Memo
> *


100-150 63 top switch :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 4 2009, 10:02 PM~12911559
> *next ones on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can't go wrong wit a 63 drop top. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD

koo, good looking out. If you know any one that needs one let me know.


Memo

SD


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2009, 12:11 PM~12914650
> *and chop the roof off while your at it  :biggrin:
> *


dont need to .... it will do with its moon roof... :biggrin: besides, its ok as a street custom


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 6 2009, 12:26 PM~12927057
> *dont need to .... it will do with its moon roof... :biggrin: besides, its ok as a street custom
> *


shit its alot harder to build a bad ass HT that can hang with the big dogs since most of the big dogs build rags! Your car is pretty sick and hell you got a couple rags too hell you got one for every day of the week i think :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2009, 12:02 AM~12911559
> *next ones on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Another trey rag you picked from my neck of the woods...


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 6 2009, 03:05 PM~12928678
> *Another trey rag you picked from my neck of the woods...
> 
> 
> *


yup you need to stop sleeping on them


----------



## el amo

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2009, 04:48 PM~12928466
> *shit its alot harder to build a bad ass HT that can hang with the big dogs since most of the big dogs build rags! Your car is pretty sick and hell you got a couple rags too hell you got one for every day of the week i think  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Dogg...as far as having a rag for every day of the week...dont believe it  i use them for my landscaping business....The only mesican with a lawnmower bustin out of the trunk of a 61 cruzn down sunset blvd in the city of beverly hills :roflmao: :roflmao:you build some nice cars  much respect and props


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2009, 05:50 PM~12929147
> *yup you need to stop sleeping on them
> *


 :biggrin: 

I had seen this one before as well...actually this one was closer to me then the other trey rag you picked up.

I dont need anymore projects at the moment... with the vert I have now, is more then enough work for me.


----------



## Mr Impala

this vert might take me alot longer to build but im in no hurry this time :biggrin:


----------



## Charrua

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2009, 11:11 AM~12929351
> *this vert might take me alot longer to build but im in no hurry this time  :biggrin:
> *


yeah right. :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

Brent, you got to start a new topic for the 63


----------



## low_g

:thumbsup:


----------



## Impslap

What size cylinders you running on the rear?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Feb 17 2009, 08:07 PM~13034160
> *What size cylinders you running on the rear?
> *


just 8's i wasnt looking for a crazy lock up or anything :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 01:30 AM~13036432
> *just 8's i wasnt looking for a crazy lock up or anything  :biggrin:
> *


AND IT LOOKS SWEET


----------



## Mr Impala

there she is just sitting in the garage waiting for the new owner the rag 63 is next :biggrin:


----------



## menace59

nice!!


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 12:42 AM~13036526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there she is just sitting in the garage waiting for the new owner the rag 63 is next  :biggrin:
> *


what color is this goin?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Feb 18 2009, 10:24 AM~13039408
> *what color is this goin?
> *


still not 100% bu it will either be the og cordovan brown or a lexus brown


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 06:42 PM~13041446
> *still not 100% bu it will either be the og cordovan brown or a lexus brown
> *


pull a Skim, VW brown.


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 01:42 AM~13036526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there she is just sitting in the garage waiting for the new owner the rag 63 is next  :biggrin:
> *


link to new topic? :0


----------



## SJDEUCE

wtf!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: another :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 03:42 PM~13041446
> *still not 100% bu it will either be the og cordovan brown or a lexus brown
> *


 :uh: :angry: :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 18 2009, 09:40 PM~13046220
> *:uh:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :barf:
> *



yeah i got that alot when i was doing this car, the SHINY PRIMER color lol. I think I pulled it off and I think I can pull the cordovan brown off. Its like this everyone has a blue or green or blk 63 how many have you seen brown? I think it will be either LOVE it or HATE it but its my car if I pull it off ill make sure to quote this when its done :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2009, 06:11 PM~12929351
> *this vert might take me alot longer to build but im in no hurry this time  :biggrin:
> *


I wish we had the same opertunities/ shops, prices,hook ups, ect. as you all have down there. what it cost you to build a ride out there it costs us just about double.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2009, 10:30 PM~13046804
> *I wish we had the same opertunities/ shops, prices,hook ups, ect. as you all have down there. what it cost you to build a ride out there it costs us just about double.
> *


shit im into my 62 for 40k :0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 11:04 PM~13046518
> *yeah i got that alot when i was doing this car, the SHINY PRIMER color lol. I think I pulled it off and I think I can pull the cordovan brown off. Its like this everyone has a blue or green or blk 63 how many have you seen brown? I think it will be either LOVE it or HATE it but its my car if I pull it off ill make sure to quote this when its done  :biggrin:
> *


What color of brown was foxy brown? That was a sharp ass tre


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 11:04 PM~13046518
> *yeah i got that alot when i was doing this car, the SHINY PRIMER color lol. I think I pulled it off and I think I can pull the cordovan brown off. Its like this everyone has a blue or green or blk 63 how many have you seen brown? I think it will be either LOVE it or HATE it but its my car if I pull it off ill make sure to quote this when its done  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 19 2009, 03:29 AM~13047578
> *What color of brown was foxy brown? That was a sharp ass tre
> *


I THINK IT WAS CALLED IMPALA BROWN


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Feb 18 2009, 08:21 PM~13043526
> *link to new topic?  :0
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Feb 19 2009, 05:47 AM~13047884
> *I THINK IT WAS CALLED IMPALA BROWN
> *


yeah its off of a bmw i think johns old lecab was that color with the brown stayfast top.  And there is no new topic to my 63 I am just getting parts here and there for it trying to do it little by little. I do have a GREAT head start on it though PW Tilt Hazards Guards I have the top the interior kit every trim, molding, emblem, bezel they make for it sitting in my garage already along with the 88 spoke d's all my stereo system etc etc. I hope to have it done b4 vegas


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2009, 12:30 AM~13046804
> *I wish we had the same opertunities/ shops, prices,hook ups, ect. as you all have down there. what it cost you to build a ride out there it costs us just about double.
> *



x2


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 11:04 PM~13046518
> *yeah i got that alot when i was doing this car, the SHINY PRIMER color lol. I think I pulled it off and I think I can pull the cordovan brown off. Its like this everyone has a blue or green or blk 63 how many have you seen brown? I think it will be either LOVE it or HATE it but its my car if I pull it off ill make sure to quote this when its done  :biggrin:
> *


i like that color alot, seen a 63 once with it and was like wow.. i would paint it brown for sure......


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 19 2009, 06:40 PM~13053990
> *i like that color alot, seen a 63 once with it and was like wow.. i would paint it brown for sure......
> *


yeah ive already made up my mind cordovan brown with saddle interior already made the brown stayfast top and ordered the saddle int kit :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

As long as you do some color matched side trim this time homosapien.


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 19 2009, 03:29 AM~13047578
> *What color of brown was foxy brown? That was a sharp ass tre
> *



x2


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 19 2009, 08:34 PM~13055300
> *As long as you do some color matched side trim this time homosapien.
> *


SS has engine turned inserts


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 18 2009, 11:04 PM~13046518
> *yeah i got that alot when i was doing this car, the SHINY PRIMER color lol. I think I pulled it off and I think I can pull the cordovan brown off. Its like this everyone has a blue or green or blk 63 how many have you seen brown? I think it will be either LOVE it or HATE it but its my car if I pull it off ill make sure to quote this when its done  :biggrin:
> *


yea yea yea yea. you could paint it pink with carolina blue pin stripe and yellow grafics dont mean it would look good :biggrin: 















































you know im jut fuggin wit ya. brown will be nice


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 19 2009, 11:53 PM~13055512
> *SS has engine turned inserts
> *


Hmmm.... well...... youre still a homosapien in my book.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 20 2009, 11:11 AM~13060398
> *Hmmm.... well...... youre still a homosapien in my book.
> *


thanks sock wacker


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 20 2009, 12:53 AM~13055512
> *SS has engine turned inserts
> *



candy gold over the inserts


----------



## Sin Sixty

where's the 63 build topic :dunno:


----------



## six trey impala

I wanna see the vert brown, my car was originally cordovan brown with fawn interior... cant wait to see the vert done!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Feb 27 2009, 08:59 PM~13134492
> *where's the 63 build topic  :dunno:
> *



LOL not yet my friend, waiting on some money right now im just aquring parts. If I start a topic now it might get boring with no progress. This 62 went full throttle from start to finish and id like to do the same with my 63


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## red chev

charcoal grey...


----------



## ROLLIN TITO

nice 62 homie :thumbsup: i love the setup in the rear never seen it like that.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 12 2009, 06:21 PM~13262611
> *charcoal grey...
> *


I think hes been there and done that. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Mar 12 2009, 04:21 PM~13262611
> *charcoal grey...
> *


had one already used to have a pic of me and jason j rolling in this car but i cant find it! This car was a cool street car it was fast as hell but didnt stop for shit!


----------



## JasonJ

SSSSSSSMASHIN!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2009, 08:11 PM~13264855
> *SSSSSSSMASHIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the one :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 12 2009, 08:47 PM~13264541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had one already used to have a pic of me and jason j rolling in this car but i cant find it! This car was a cool street car it was fast as hell but didnt stop for shit!
> *



whats was under the hood


----------



## BIG NICK

put a shirt on


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 12 2009, 09:11 PM~13264855
> *SSSSSSSMASHIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3rd Bass all in this beyotch!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Mar 13 2009, 12:15 AM~13267455
> *whats was under the hood
> *


had a old camaro motor that was built from what the guy told me wheni got it. SHIT HAULED ASS but NO BRAKES LOL


----------



## Mr Impala

need more new seals! these gears r complicated lol


----------



## SoTexCustomz

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 14 2009, 05:38 PM~13281428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need more new seals! these gears r complicated lol
> *


sure looks good tho


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 14 2009, 06:38 PM~13281428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like it almost got away! :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

TTT


----------



## Mr Impala

welp CE is leaving Monday morning to its new home. It was a fun build and I will be building a rag next, got a 62 and 63 gonna make one a driver and one a little like this one but with a few twists. Still looking at doing an aircraft setup but probably only 2 pumps. I know the new owner will enjoy the car and be turning heads for years to come


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2009, 02:12 AM~13382215
> *welp CE is leaving Monday morning to its new home. It was a fun build and I will be building a rag next, got a 62 and 63 gonna make one a driver and one a little like  this one but with a few twists. Still looking at doing an aircraft setup but probably only 2 pumps. I know the new owner will enjoy the car and be turning heads for years to come
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

LOOKS LIKE A MOVIE BILLBOARD! "Saturday Afternoon" The Movie.


----------



## topless65

who bought the car? and for how much..
or is it a secret matter?


----------



## Firefly




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 25 2009, 09:12 PM~13390935
> *who bought the car? and for how much..
> or is it a secret matter?
> *


I didn't!


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 26 2009, 07:17 AM~13394576
> *I didn't!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Impala

62 is now in the hands of the new owner. Still debating if I should do a build up of my next one or just bust it out for new years. :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2009, 01:18 PM~13433261
> *62 is now one in the hands of the new owner. Still debating if I should do a build up of my next one or just bust it out for new years.  :biggrin:
> *


Do a build, so we can take some notes.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 30 2009, 01:26 PM~13433331
> *Do a build, so we can take some notes.
> *


word!


----------



## xavierthexman

What Maximus said!


----------



## Mr Impala

63 is in the shop already i just bought this too for a rainy day :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2009, 07:47 PM~13437195
> *63 is in the shop already i just bought this too for a rainy day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn I'm startin ta hate yo ass :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2009, 01:18 PM~13433261
> *62 is now in the hands of the new owner. Still debating if I should do a build up of my next one or just bust it out for new years.  :biggrin:
> *


do a build :yes:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 30 2009, 09:27 PM~13438855
> *do a build  :yes:
> *


wether i do or not you know i keep the pics going to you :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

you goin wild or mild on the trey


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 30 2009, 09:31 PM~13438913
> *you goin wild or mild on the trey
> *


fuel injected ram jet motor 88 spoke d's pw tilt flasher pvw's guards fm radio. OG cordovan brown with saddle interior and a brown stayfast top :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Your never going to build a 61 are you?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 31 2009, 04:21 AM~13441448
> *Your never going to build a 61 are you?
> *


maybe who knows doubt i will ever do a 58-60 again though they r just too damn small and very uncomfortable to drive. they are not made for anyone over 5'10!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

I bet that cart back woods like a mafucca.


----------



## miguel62

Damn dude you got a 62 rag top now! man im starting to get jelous rich ass!!!!! let me graduate from college this May then i can catch up to your status!!!!!!


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2009, 07:47 PM~13437195
> *63 is in the shop already i just bought this too for a rainy day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2009, 08:47 PM~13437195
> *63 is in the shop already i just bought this too for a rainy day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride...


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 8 2008, 10:14 PM~11299078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeping it pretty og but a 350 turbo was a must!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2009, 07:47 PM~13437195
> *63 is in the shop already i just bought this too for a rainy day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 teats


----------



## Mr Impala

the 62 is "FAIRLY" solid :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

i guess my 63 is coming along ok too :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 31 2009, 10:39 PM~13450493
> *i guess my 63 is coming along ok too  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 30 2009, 08:44 PM~13438108
> *damn I'm startin ta hate yo ass  :biggrin:
> *


who doesnt hate brent!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 31 2009, 09:37 PM~13450470
> *the 62 is "FAIRLY" solid  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT IS! like the 62 in my garage!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Mar 30 2009, 08:47 PM~13437195-->
> 
> 
> 
> 63 is in the shop already i just bought this too for a rainy day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Mar 31 2009, 11:37 PM~13450470
> *the 62 is "FAIRLY" solid  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 31 2009, 12:25 PM~13443428
> *maybe who knows doubt i will ever do a 58-60 again though they r just too damn small and very uncomfortable to drive. they are not made for anyone over 5'10!
> *


You think they would make the inside as big as the outside.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 1 2009, 04:03 AM~13451554
> *You think they would make the inside as big as the outside.
> *


i think its the flat floor pans on them


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ

***** said "FAIRLY". :uh:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 31 2009, 10:25 AM~13443428
> *maybe who knows doubt i will ever do a 58-60 again though they r just too damn small and very uncomfortable to drive. they are not made for anyone over 5'10!
> *


Yea this is true.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 2 2009, 12:54 AM~13462189
> *Yea this is true.
> *



plus 63 64 has tilt :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2009, 01:18 PM~13433261
> *62 is now in the hands of the new owner. Still debating if I should do a build up of my next one or just bust it out for new years.  :biggrin:
> *


*DIDNT YOU HAVE A 64 RAG ??
IF SO CAN YOU POST A PIC OF IT.....*


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 2 2009, 08:01 PM~13469736
> *DIDNT YOU HAVE A 64 RAG ??
> IF SO CAN YOU POST A PIC OF IT.....
> *


ive had a few


----------



## Mr Impala

had a few ht's also :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2009, 09:47 PM~13471314
> *ive had a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THE LAST PIC IS THE ONE THAT I WAS THINKING OF....*


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2009, 10:53 PM~13471423
> *had a few ht's also  :biggrin:
> []
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can you post more pics of this one


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 2 2009, 11:39 PM~13472556
> *can you post more pics of this one
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2009, 10:47 PM~13472593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS

Are you ever going to just keep one??


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2009, 09:53 PM~13471423
> *had a few ht's also  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wasnt the beige hardtop on ebay a while back?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 3 2009, 10:32 AM~13475194
> *wasnt the beige hardtop on ebay a while back?
> *


yes i paid like 6500 for it had damn near every option a 64 can have


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Apr 3 2009, 07:46 AM~13474356
> *Are you ever going to just keep one??
> *


LOL I ASK HIM THAT DAMN NEAR EVERYDAY


----------



## Mr Impala

MMMM cordovan brown :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 6 2009, 08:54 PM~13502370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMMM cordovan brown  :biggrin:
> *


brown top too?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 4 2009, 12:33 AM~13480747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean color


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 6 2009, 09:54 PM~13502661
> *brown top too?
> *


chocolate brown stayfast top


----------



## Sin Sixty




----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2009, 02:31 AM~13514904
> *chocolate brown stayfast top
> *


Doo-doo brown! Doo-doo brown!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Apr 8 2009, 09:35 PM~13523961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 9 2009, 01:33 AM~13524611
> *Doo-doo brown! Doo-doo brown!
> *






 :0


----------



## (ROLLIN)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 6 2009, 10:54 PM~13502370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMMM cordovan brown  :biggrin:
> *



the brown..Im lovin it with some center golds.


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## JasonJ

:cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

Congratulations Brent!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Good stuff man!!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 9 2009, 11:35 AM~13528098
> *Congratulations Brent!
> *


x2 just saw the article


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 07:49 AM~13526587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhhhh thats pretty spiffy


----------



## low4ever

nice avatar M.I. Is that going in the 63  :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 10:49 AM~13526587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you definately have some creative ideas ... congrats


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 9 2009, 07:51 PM~13532958
> *nice avatar M.I.  Is that going in the 63   :0  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 07:49 AM~13526587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 09:08 PM~13534054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## low4ever

its just not fair. I already see where this one is going uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 10 2009, 08:35 PM~13543197
> *its just not fair. I already see where this one is going uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62

man i always get jelous when i come into this thread!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 08:08 PM~13534054
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## low4ever

I think C.E. was the shit but for some reason I think you will keep this one homie :dunno:. 63 rag with fuel injection and pescos! A little of the old mixed with the new. The color will really set this off uffin:


----------



## downsouthplaya

you've built nice, award winning, amazing, clean cars...

Ever build anything FAST? Meaning over 500hp?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Apr 11 2009, 07:14 PM~13549195
> *you've built nice, award winning, amazing, clean cars...
> 
> Ever build anything FAST? Meaning over 500hp?
> *


closest thing to that is my 425hp daily driver


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 10 2009, 08:35 PM~13543197
> *its just not fair. I already see where this one is going uffin:
> *


Yeah, I think this one is really going to be crazy!  I'll be watching close.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 11 2009, 10:05 PM~13550589
> *Yeah, I think this one is really going to be crazy!    I'll be watching close.
> *



lol i already calculated i im abou 7k short to finish it lol so hopefully i can get it done by new years cuz i dont want to have to sell my 62 rag to finish this one :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty

Congrats On The Lay Out Brent! Came Out Nice Cant Wait To See The 63 Rag Done :biggrin:


----------



## Black86Cutty




----------



## mrs impala

They can photo shop the model but not ME great WTF


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@May 13 2009, 10:21 AM~13873916
> *They can photo shop the model but not ME great WTF
> *


Cause you didnt need it  :biggrin:


----------



## mrs impala

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2009, 11:22 AM~13873925
> *Cause you didnt need it   :biggrin:
> *



YES lets all stick with that reason  :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

Its nice to see theres actually more than a paragraph written about the car....


----------



## XLowLifeX

DAMN ! YOU GOT THE MOTHAFUCKIN center fold! congrats. looks bad ass.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice


----------



## rag61

sweet layout homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty




----------



## Grimmis

VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by mrs impala_@May 13 2009, 10:29 AM~13873988
> *YES lets all stick with that reason   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JasonJ

You know what.... now that i think about it.... why isnt there a bigger pic of the trunk??? Theres more money in that trunk than some people have in their entire car.... i know it was in the pumps & dumps section or whatever its called.... but still.... that deserves a bigger pic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 13 2009, 06:49 PM~13878238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> *


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2009, 09:08 PM~13880159
> *
> *


looks good. My mag has not come yet :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 13 2009, 08:56 PM~13879975
> *You know what.... now that i think about it.... why isnt there a bigger pic of the trunk??? Theres more money in that trunk than some people have in their entire car.... i know it was in the pumps & dumps section or whatever its called.... but still.... that deserves a bigger pic.
> *



i agree and why did they rename MY car when i told them the name of the car? Why does it say convertible? And seriously there should have been a couple more picsof the trunk instead of the stock radio IMO but it is what it is happy to have the centerfold and hope on the 63 I can get the cover :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 13 2009, 11:26 PM~13880424
> *i agree and why did they rename MY car when i told them the name of the car?
> *


I was going to ask that next... i just didnt wanna unleash all of the hate at once. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 13 2009, 09:39 PM~13880575
> *I was going to ask that next... i just didnt wanna unleash all of the hate at once.  :biggrin:
> *



who knows.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 13 2009, 11:44 PM~13880644
> *Joe Blows.
> *


 :0 
No cover for you now! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 13 2009, 09:45 PM~13880658
> *:0
> No cover for you now!  :biggrin:
> *



lol im hoping the car will speak for itsself but you never know i gotta finish it b4 i can even think about that :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2009, 12:01 AM~13882113
> *lol im hoping the car will speak for itsself but you never know i gotta finish it b4 i can even think about that  :biggrin:
> *


IVE SEEN YOUR WORK AND I KNOW YOULL GET A COVER :biggrin:


----------



## downsouthplaya

congrats on the feature mr impala....you drop some weight big homie?


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 14 2009, 09:32 AM~13884369
> *congrats on the feature mr impala....you drop some weight big homie?
> *


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 13 2009, 09:26 PM~13880424
> *i agree and why did they rename MY car when i told them the name of the car? Why does it say convertible? And seriously there should have been a couple more picsof the trunk instead of the stock radio IMO but it is what it is happy to have the centerfold and hope on the 63 I can get the cover  :biggrin:
> *


Damn it Brent congrates on the centerfold I know what U mean My old 64 is in the same issue "GOLD DIGGER" :roflmao: :roflmao: formerly "Killer Korona" homies made it sound like they built it LOL thats what happens congrates again hope to see the 63 rag in there with the correct info. :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> man she sure does look good!!!(both the girl and car) lol :cheesy:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@May 14 2009, 09:50 PM~13892171
> *Damn it Brent congrates on the centerfold I know what U mean My old 64 is in the same issue "GOLD DIGGER"  :roflmao:  :roflmao: formerly "Killer Korona" homies made it sound like they built it  LOL thats what happens congrates again hope to see the 63 rag in there with the correct info. :thumbsup:
> *


I SEEN THAT HE SAID HE RESTORED IT WHAT A LYING *** LOL TAKING CREDIT FOR PUMPING GAS . :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG

> _Originally posted by topdog_@May 15 2009, 09:53 AM~13895848
> *I SEEN THAT HE SAID HE RESTORED IT  WHAT A LYING *** LOL TAKING CREDIT FOR PUMPING GAS . :biggrin:
> *


Ya fuck it everyone that matters knows I built it I got a good laugh :roflmao: I was in miami fest yesterday I put California built by Mario Hernandez LOW64RAG (real men build there own) and one of the guys in there got all butt hurt LOL


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@May 15 2009, 02:44 PM~13898552
> *Ya fuck it everyone that matters knows I built it I got a good laugh  :roflmao: I was in miami fest yesterday I put California built by Mario Hernandez LOW64RAG (real men build there own) and one of the guys in there got all butt hurt LOL
> *


YOU KNOW ITS ALL GOOD EVERYBODY IN CALI KNOWS WHO BUILT IT


----------



## sobayduece

clean 62


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## Black86Cutty

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 11 2009, 07:27 AM~14159125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 11 2009, 10:27 AM~14159125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


peeking eyes.... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@May 14 2009, 09:32 AM~13884369
> *congrats on the feature mr impala....you drop some weight big homie?
> *


thats how he buildin them so fast, his ass aint eatin'.....congrats once again Brent


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jun 11 2009, 04:27 PM~14159125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good man


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11602102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man this looks like ordinary shit but these r the details that i think will make my car stand out. Its damn near impossible to fine dealer plates from a dealership thats been closed since the 70's even harder to find a PAIR then you have to find a chrome shop that can even salvage them since they are 40 year old pot metal. they were pretty pitted. then i had to mask em up and painted them the same color as the side stripe on the car to tie them into that. Not really big deals just trying to get every last detail right!
> *



where did you get the year specific reg sticker?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 07:23 PM~12354856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 13 2009, 11:26 PM~13880424
> *i agree and why did they rename MY car when i told them the name of the car? Why does it say convertible? And seriously there should have been a couple more picsof the trunk instead of the stock radio IMO but it is what it is happy to have the centerfold and hope on the 63 I can get the cover  :biggrin:
> *


how can nobody at LRM notice that, dont they proof read?

and i was just wondering, what did you use for a disconnect in the trunk?

i just read through your whole topic just now, you started it on my birthday, so i figured it warranted a good thorough reading   srsly A+++ work!


----------



## CHUCC

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Lolohopper

TTT


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

once more big propz to your built-up of the deuce - the judges at cali ed's first 
overseas show freaked out over the details and the oldschool look of the ride.

it's not my built so I am just proud of the car beeing recognized and appreciated for what it is... best of show out of 2.000 cars.


----------



## Skim

Damn congrats H2G! I see you went even more old school with the Laces and cross flags


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 12 2009, 09:40 AM~14744015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once more big propz to your built-up of the deuce - the judges at cali ed's first
> overseas show freaked out over the details and the oldschool look of the ride.
> 
> it's not my built so I am just proud of the car beeing recognized and appreciated for what it is... best of show out of 2.000 cars.
> *


Oh nice, you got best lowrider too :biggrin: 

So our late night and early morning in the garage paid off


----------



## six trey impala

damn looks hella sick with the tru rays :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 13 2009, 01:43 PM~14759397
> *damn looks hella sick with the tru rays :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 12 2009, 12:40 AM~14744015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once more big propz to your built-up of the deuce - the judges at cali ed's first
> overseas show freaked out over the details and the oldschool look of the ride.
> 
> it's not my built so I am just proud of the car beeing recognized and appreciated for what it is... best of show out of 2.000 cars.
> *


looks good but please push those antenna's in,your gonna take someones eye out.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 14 2009, 09:59 AM~14766358
> *looks good but please push those antenna's in,your gonna take someones eye out.
> *


That's my bad Jaime :0 Left them extended after cleaning the car


----------



## Firefly

Got some more pics too, the homies MikeS and Flowrider took these:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

damn those pix are nice!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 14 2009, 03:34 PM~14767048
> *damn those pix are nice!
> *


Hell yeah, didn't you get the memo? :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 14 2009, 02:25 AM~14766502
> *That's my bad Jaime  :0 Left them extended after cleaning the car
> *


just joking ese.I scored those Tru Rays that you peeped in that other thread.2 min from my house.......


----------



## Firefly

Nice! 14x8? They looked deep in that pic.


----------



## Infamous James

> :0 BADASSSS


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 14 2009, 08:16 AM~14767723
> *Nice! 14x8? They looked deep in that pic.
> *


not sure,ill go measure right now.are those 8's one the 62?What tires you running?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 14 2009, 07:33 PM~14768949
> *not sure,ill go measure right now.are those 8's one the 62?What tires you running?
> *


That's my homie Mike's (Hooked2Glass) deuce. He's running 14x7 cross laced rays on 5.20's (cokers)


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Aug 12 2009, 02:40 AM~14744015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once more big propz to your built-up of the deuce - the judges at cali ed's first
> overseas show freaked out over the details and the oldschool look of the ride.
> 
> it's not my built so I am just proud of the car beeing recognized and appreciated for what it is... best of show out of 2.000 cars.
> *



seriously man, you got yourself quite the lowrider there. i could die just for a ride in it!!!

glad the car ended up with someone who appreciated these kinds of things!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 14 2009, 02:59 AM~14766358
> *looks good but please push those antenna's in,your gonna take someones eye out.
> *



:no: i leave my archers at full pimpin all the time


----------



## Sin Sixty

wow the rays are sick on that car... Brent you should have kept that one :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 14 2009, 08:06 PM~14769289
> *:no: i leave my archers at full pimpin all the time
> *


No question about the bunny ears, think he was talmbout the rear antennas that I left way out there :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 14 2009, 02:36 AM~14766514
> *Got some more pics too, the homies MikeS and Flowrider took these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Stickz

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 15 2009, 02:23 PM~14777981
> *No question about the bunny ears, think he was talmbout the rear antennas that I left way out there  :biggrin:
> *



if i had those, they would be at fill pimpin too!!!


----------



## infamous62




----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## Firefly

Ahwww, it's chilling with it's friends at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper

Pattern out that roof :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



@Misa any news from our parts???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jan 8 2010, 07:02 PM~16224878
> *Pattern out that roof :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> @Misa any news from our parts???
> *



tried to call you last night, I was a bit too late though - couldn't get a hold of you 
anymore. I'm in Hannover for the weekend, will try to call again.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 8 2010, 08:00 AM~16223872
> *Ahwww, it's chilling with it's friends at the shop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did the windows on the 62 get tinted?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 02:45 PM~16298692
> *did the windows on the 62 get tinted?
> *


No


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 15 2010, 02:46 PM~16298694
> *HELL No
> *



fixed it for ya


----------



## Firefly

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK




----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jan 8 2010, 11:02 AM~16224878
> *Pattern out that roof :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> @Misa any news from our parts???
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Aug 13 2008, 09:26 PM~11339126-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMMM THATS A FUKN NICE GARAGE...
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2008, 11:16 AM~11517176
> *JUST WISH THEY HAD THEM FOR 76 CHEVYS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 but for 73-77 chevies, hard as hell to find shit for a monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 14 2008, 07:50 PM~11602102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man this looks like ordinary shit but these r the details that i think will make my car stand out. Its damn near impossible to fine dealer plates from a dealership thats been closed since the 70's even harder to find a PAIR then you have to find a chrome shop that can even salvage them since they are 40 year old pot metal. they were pretty pitted. then i had to mask em up and painted them the same color as the side stripe on the car to tie them into that. Not really big deals just trying to get every last detail right!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn thats bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 19 2008, 10:11 AM~11644172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 7 weeks the cars not far off from being done just assembly now gonna take a break on it probably wont mess with it til after Vegas been going non stop on it and I can slow down my target date oh taking it out for new years isnt going to be a problem now so I have time to slow down on it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn that color looks clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 8 2008, 10:29 PM~11819001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn thats clean :wow: :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Nov 8 2008, 05:32 PM~12100587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit sounds fucking awesome :wow:


----------



## benz88

> man she sure does look good!!!(both the girl and car) lol :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> what issue is this? i have it. somewheres.
> 
> nvm July 09.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lolohopper

Any updates on your ride???


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 7 2010, 02:25 PM~16818409
> *Any updates on your ride???
> *


I'll take some pics of it this week


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 7 2010, 11:25 AM~16819750
> *I'll take some pics of it this week
> *


with the patterns :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 8 2010, 03:19 AM~16822286
> *with the patterns :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Lolohopper

Where are the pix???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

car will be back home from paint prison this weekend 

I hope I make it home before it starts snowing again :uh:


----------



## Lolohopper

Do you bring it to essen or hannover??


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 12 2010, 02:30 PM~16868349
> *Where are the pix???
> *


I just got home, was too busy working on it to take pics :happysad: 














Mike, it was good to see you today!


----------



## Lolohopper

What have you done to her????


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 13 2010, 06:49 PM~16879672
> *What have you done to her????
> *


Well I wasnt there during the week so I dunno 4 sure but today he "tightened her down like a 10 yr old girl" :roflmao:


Car is back at the pad in Hannover, waiting for some extra cheese to be spread on and otherwise marinating till season kick-off


----------



## Lolohopper

Post some update pix misa.

I know you have some :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Firefly

Last weekend in Hamburg:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 19 2010, 08:47 AM~17539196
> *Last weekend in Hamburg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow. It looks beautiful in motion.


----------



## NOS61RAG

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 19 2010, 09:47 AM~17539196
> *Last weekend in Hamburg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Spots look good.


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------

